# Legittimo brigantaggio



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

'giorno.

Ho delle novità.

Non sono sicura siano belle.


C'è una new entry.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me ne son tenuta lontano per anni, perchè uomo pericoloso.
C'ho avuto un cedimento.

Confesso ragazzi, c'ho paura.
Qua c'è da farsi del male.

Abbiamo passato il week end insieme.

E' brutto.
Brutto come De Niro in taxi driver.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

*Ciao Lupa*

....non vorrei dire..ma....


io di novità sostanziali non ne vedo ;-))


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Ommadonnina*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ....non vorrei dire..ma....
> 
> 
> io di novità sostanziali non ne vedo ;-))


Devo dire che anch'io di gran novità faccio fatica a trovarne..................magari adesso La nostra Lupa è solo previdente..........
Lupa che possiamo dirti............. attrezzati e niente sentimentalismi, ti farai meno male!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno.
> 
> Ho delle novità.
> 
> ...


Allora è bello! ma cosa intendi per "pericoloso"?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

Spiritose  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E invece qualche novità c'è.

Ci siamo rimasti un pò finti.
Non so se rendo l'idea.

Ecco... io lo sapevo che non è uno da niente.
Ma ha un passato (che chissà poi se sarà passato davvero) talmente ingombrante che persino io mi son sempre tenuta ad un raggio di distanza di sicurezza.

Nonostante le pressioni che lui, sornionamente e con una forza non comune, ha sempre esercitato.

A farmi capitolare, un dettaglio talmente sciocco che non ho veramente la faccia di rivelarvi. Nemmeno a lui che ovviamente, me lo ha chiesto.

Ma... ma c'è dello spesso.
Mi fa paura.

E poi, scusate, perchè pensate che la Lupa non ci possa mettere anche del cuore ognitanto?
Ne sono capace anch'io, sapete?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora è bello! ma cosa intendi per "pericoloso"?


Pericoloso perchè è forte.
E' un uomo molto forte.

E questo è un motivo.

L'altro (ma l'ordine è invertibile) per capirci, è che... dall'anno scorso ha di nuovo il diritto di voto. 



Chi vuole intendere intenda, gli altri in camper.


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Ho capito*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Pericoloso perchè è forte.
> E' un uomo molto forte.
> 
> E questo è un motivo.
> ...


Il fascino del (bel) tenebroso in aria di mala..............e va beh.............. Lupa vai pure, ma attenta, è un campo minato e devi mettercela tutta per non farti "saltare" la tua bella strafottenza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il fascino del (bel) tenebroso in aria di mala..............e va beh.............. Lupa vai pure, ma attenta, è un campo minato e devi mettercela tutta per non farti "saltare" la tua bella strafottenza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bru, scusa ma non c'è da scherzare.

Non c'ho mica quindic'anni.
Dovreste averlo capito.

Il fascino del bel tenebroso me lo son levato di dosso molto tempo fa.
Anzi, proprio perchè ne ho conosciuti e talvolta anche sposati! di uomini così, che me ne stavo alla larga.

Quel fascino, bambine, funziona solo con chi lo sogna e basta.
Questo per dire che non c'è mica poi tanto da ridere e scherzare con chi certe vite le vive davvero e non al cinema.

Sono pesa stamattina ragazzi, abbiate pazienza.

Ho passato un bel week. Sono stata bene. Molto bene.

E questo mi preoccupa assai.


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*

Stavo solo cercando di alleggerire il tono del post.............. capisco che sei impensierita, comunque resto del parere che appunto, sei abbastanza esperta e sveglia per badare a te stessa, in fondo hai pur detto che conosci i pericoli di questa sutuazione.
Sii semplicemente realista e la cosa non dovrebbe crearti problemi ingestibili.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

*Cosa ti preoccupa?*

Sono tarda a capire.
Ti preoccupa il suo passato non proprio immacolato, o il fatto di essere stata troppo troppo bene con lui?
Non hai quindici anni...come dici, cosa non sai gestire?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

*Tutte e due le cose*

Dunque... non è robetta.

Per capirci, qua ci esce una storia.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Temo.

E ne ho paura! Vedi topic "se sei figlia della solita illusione..."

Ce n'ho voglia, ma c'ho paura.

C'ho paura perchè già non è semplice pensare di imbarcarsi in qualcosa... ancora meno lo è con la non troppo remota possibilità di vedersi piombare le teste di cuoio sul tetto.


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

Direi che è pane per i tuoi denti, lupacchiotta!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... non è robetta.
> 
> Per capirci, qua ci esce una storia.
> 
> ...


Dall'idea che mi son fatto leggendoti, questo è davvero tosto. Il diritto, se l'ha recuperato e lo mantiene...niente Nocs sul tuo tetto. L'importante è capire se secondo te lo mantiene. 
A certi bastano pochi giorni per far passare certe idee..ma altri al puzzo di galera ci fanno l'abitudine..o comunque non gli spiace così tanto da impedirgli di rifar cazzate fuori.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dall'idea che mi son fatto leggendoti, questo è davvero tosto. Il diritto, se l'ha recuperato e lo mantiene...niente Nocs sul tuo tetto. L'importante è capire se secondo te lo mantiene.
> A certi bastano pochi giorni per far passare certe idee..ma altri al puzzo di galera ci fanno l'abitudine..o comunque non gli spiace così tanto da impedirgli di rifar cazzate fuori.


C'ha tenuto a raccontarmi tutto.
Non è tutto, io lo so, ma gli ho chiesto di fare a puntate, per abituarmi un pò alla volta.

Il grosso è già uscito fuori... poi, lo conosco da parecchi anni, quindi alcune cose già le sapevo.

Ha reso tutti i debiti alla giustizia. E sta rigando dritto da un pò.
Per i reati politici passano 8 anni dall'ultima condanna, per la ri-aquisizione dei diritti civili.

Ma certa follia è un seme sempre "in sonno".
Perchè poi non è del tutto follia.

Ragazzi... mi ci mancava l'anarchico insurrezionalista.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' pericoloso perchè io non provo nessuna condanna per quello che lui è.
E su questo non farò più dichiarazioni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Quindi... boh... volevo dirvelo... sta succedendo qualcosa. Almeno mi pare.




Iris... ma vaccagare!


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

Figurati...
Hai smesso di lavorare all'uncinetto?. Io non ho mai cominciato.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> C'ha tenuto a raccontarmi tutto.
> Non è tutto, io lo so, ma gli ho chiesto di fare a puntate, per abituarmi un pò alla volta.
> 
> Il grosso è già uscito fuori... poi, lo conosco da parecchi anni, quindi alcune cose già le sapevo.
> ...


La riabilitazione. Si, ci vogliono un po' di anni. Lo sai, mi hai fatto venire in mente il bel film "Arrivederci amore, ciao". Non è che sei allergica all'aspirina? Scherzo eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eh si...da come parli la situazione è pericolosa. Devi capire se sei all'altezza sua (come forza, intendo..).


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

Se i suoi reati sono solo politici...non è detto che sia un delinquente.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se i suoi reati sono solo politici...non è detto che sia un delinquente.


Ah no? Se uno ruba ammazza o mette bombe per un fine politico non è un delinquente?
In dittatura sarei pure d'accordo, ma dove c'è (per quanto schifosamente imperfetta) una democrazia, chi lo fa è un criminale.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La riabilitazione. Si, ci vogliono un po' di anni. Lo sai, mi hai fatto venire in mente il bel film "Arrivederci amore, ciao". Non è che sei allergica all'aspirina? Scherzo eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più che la forza, qua si tratta di culo.
Puro "salvarsi il culo".

Vedremo un pò come si mette... lui è squisito, per la cronaca.
E tra l'altro ha anche un'attività di un certo livelllo che è riuscito a mantenere nonstante tutto.
Perchè è uno coi coglioni. E perchè così si deve fare.


ps: Non l'ho visto quel film.


pps: Iris, però tra l'uncinetto e fabbricare bombe...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah no? Se uno ruba ammazza o mette bombe per un fine politico non è un delinquente?
> In dittatura sarei pure d'accordo, ma dove c'è (per quanto schifosamente imperfetta) una democrazia, chi lo fa è un criminale.


E' un criminale.
Non discutiamo però su questo, per favore.

Anzi, non parliamone proprio perchè non mi va sia che visibile la questione.
Anche se apparentemente siamo anonimi.

Grazie.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Più che la forza, qua si tratta di culo.
> Puro "salvarsi il culo".
> 
> Vedremo un pò come si mette... lui è squisito, per la cronaca.
> ...


Vedilo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' un criminale.
> Non discutiamo però su questo, per favore.
> 
> Anzi, non parliamone proprio perchè non mi va sia che visibile la questione.
> ...


Non volevo affatto riferirmi al tuo caso. Rispondevo in maniera generale a Iris. Ero convinto delle tue prime tre parole, ed ero certo che pure tu le pensassi.


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Per amore di precisione: una cosa è essere un dissidente politico, un'altra e fabbricare bombe. La differenza esiste. E da quello che avevi detto non era così chiaro. Ma hai ragione, se vuoi, non se ne parla.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Per amore di precisione: una cosa è essere un dissidente politico, un'altra e fabbricare bombe. La differenza esiste. E da quello che avevi detto non era così chiaro. Ma hai ragione, se vuoi, non se ne parla.


Per amor di precisione, un dissidente politico non commette alcun reato. Non siamo in una dittatura.


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2007)

*moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Un dissidente politico non commette alcun reato. Non siamo in una dittatura.


 finiamola qui. Un dissidente commette reato per lo  stato. No faccio nomi. Finiamola qui, come dice La Lupa


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

Grazie.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> finiamola qui. *Un dissidente commette reato per lo stato*. No faccio nomi. Finiamola qui, come dice La Lupa


Ok, non replico. Scusa Lupa.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, non replico. Scusa Lupa.


Per carità, se avete voglia di tirar su una buridda ci sto anch'io... ma magari apriamo un'altro topo dove io non risulto persona informata dei fatti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... parliamo di sesso....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Per la cornaca, mi ha telefonato stamattina per dirmi che è andato a sporgere denuncia per maltrattamenti.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




(tanto per restare in tema)


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

Sempre per la cronaca (non quella nera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) mi ha chiamato altre 3 volte da stamattina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per dir cazzate... sostiene che mi sto innamorando di lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ragassi... a me quest'uomo... mi piasce...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sempre per la cronaca (non quella nera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e s'era capito lupacchiona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A quanto pare, l'ha capito bene anche lui


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Già*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e s'era capito lupacchiona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed io sono molto più preoccupata che lo sappia anche lui!!!! Va beh......... maggio è vicino vedremo che rose fioriranno!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pericoloso perchè è forte.
> E' un uomo molto forte.
> 
> E questo è un motivo.
> ...


Sono razzista, mi spiace, ma persone con questo tipo di background non le vorrei nemmeno intorno ai miei coniglietti! RIGUARDATI LUPA , STATTI ACCUORTA!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Marzo 2007)

*si....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Spiritose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si Lupa...credo che tutti hanno un cuore...il problema e' se TU credi ancora alla possibilita' di innamoarti e di trovare qualcuno che si voglia innamorare...Lupa la domanda ormai te la devo fare per forza di cose.Lupa MA TU CREDI ANCORA NELL'AMORE?
P.S.Ehy....e se questo dopo un bacio ti chiede "senti...non vorrei sembrare opprimente...ma questo significa qualcosa?Stiamo insieme?O per adesso non vuoi nulla di piu' di quello che c'e'?" come rispondi Lupa come rispondi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (adesso gli si arruffa il pelo e mi ci manda....)


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Si Lupa...credo che tutti hanno un cuore...il problema e' se TU credi ancora alla possibilita' di innamoarti e di trovare qualcuno che si voglia innamorare...Lupa la domanda ormai te la devo fare per forza di cose.Lupa MA TU CREDI ANCORA NELL'AMORE?
> P.S.Ehy....e se questo dopo un bacio ti chiede "senti...non vorrei sembrare opprimente...ma questo significa qualcosa?Stiamo insieme?O per adesso non vuoi nulla di piu' di quello che c'e'?" come rispondi Lupa come rispondi!
> 
> 
> ...


....

Ma certo che ci credo ancora Turn!
Perchè non dovrei?

Ma cosa preziosa è.
Da usare con parsimonia e avvedutamente.

Per tutto il resto... c'è mastercard.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Marzo 2007)

*quindi...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Ma certo che ci credo ancora Turn!
> Perchè non dovrei?
> ...


Quindi se ti chiede se state insieme o no gli strisci la master card e gli dici di dgt l'importo che cosi' non ti rompe piu' con ste domande.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che sia una cosa preziosa lo sanno tutti...la tu ti ricordi dove l'hai messa sta cosa cosi preziosa?Sai dove andare a smucinare per tirarla fuori e spolverarla?Spero per quell'ipotetico "LUI" di si...e soprattutto lo spero per te!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

No, la mastercard la striscio tra le chiappe di chiunque finchè non mi appare l'avviso di fuori budget.

Allora vado a rispolverare quella cosa così preziosa e pago in dobloni sonanti.

Compris?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Marzo 2007)

*e poi....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> No, la mastercard la striscio tra le chiappe di chiunque finchè non mi appare l'avviso di fuori budget.
> 
> Allora vado a rispolverare quella cosa così preziosa e pago in dobloni sonanti.
> 
> Compris?


Compri.....compr...tu hai il tuo modo di "selezionare" il piu adatto all ambiente...io il mio


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Pensa te.........*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Compri.....compr...tu hai il tuo modo di "selezionare" il piu adatto all ambiente...io il mio


Sono proprio una pellegrina..........  credo ancora al WWF ed agli ambientalisti........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

*pellegrina*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sono proprio una pellegrina.......... credo ancora al WWF ed agli ambientalisti........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con questa zampotta ti impedisco di sgnignazzare delle tue bugie.....zitta e cuccia li...da brava...ohhh....))


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*Mica capito*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno.
> 
> Ho delle novità.
> 
> ...


..ma tra sabato e domenica non avevi fatto l'alba in cantina e poi con il pischello?
​


----------



## Old grace (19 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*

stai ancora ascoltando bennato (eugenio, naturalmente), vero lupacchio'?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ma tra sabato e domenica non avevi fatto l'alba in cantina e poi con il pischello?​


come me ti eri fatta la domanda sbagliata.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Ma certo che ci credo ancora Turn!
> Perchè non dovrei?
> ...


e allora-nonostante io sia qui a leccarmi le profonde ferite, ti dico vai e ama, some solo tu sai fare e vincerai anche se perdersai. un abbraccio
bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ma tra sabato e domenica non avevi fatto l'alba in cantina e poi con il pischello?​


'giorno!

Era venerdì, persichè, venerdì....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> e allora-nonostante io sia qui a leccarmi le profonde ferite, ti dico vai e ama, some solo tu sai fare e vincerai anche se perdersai. un abbraccio
> bastardo dentro


Biddì, devi smetterla con la grappa.


----------



## Iris (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Biddì, devi smetterla con la grappa.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


>


E ridi tu!

Vai a vedere sul topo di Morgana e guarda un pò se non c'ho dato!

Per la cronaca (sempre quella nera) domani sera ceno col Bandito Giuliano.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> stai ancora ascoltando bennato (eugenio, naturalmente), vero lupacchio'?


Grace, cara, che ci posso fare?

Tarantolata sono.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ridi tu!
> 
> Vai a vedere sul topo di Morgana e guarda un pò se non c'ho dato!
> 
> Per la cronaca (sempre quella nera) domani sera ceno col Bandito Giuliano.


Prima perquisiscilo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...ed occhio alle armi improprie


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prima perquisiscilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Ma... son quelle che mi impensieriscono di meno...


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... son quelle che mi impensieriscono di meno...


Non è che il ristorante si chiama "Portella delle ginestre" vero???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... son quelle che mi impensieriscono di meno...


Chissà perchè...lo sospettavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ahhhhhh...le lupe


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà perchè...lo sospettavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi dirlo forte, fratello!
Una vitaccia!


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte, fratello!
> Una vitaccia!


Per forza, sei una solitaria (si fa per dire)  che disdegna il branco!!!        

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per forza, sei una solitaria (si fa per dire) che disdegna il branco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eppure i lupi sono animali sociali...mah


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte, fratello!
> Una vitaccia!


Lo immagino...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure i lupi sono animali sociali...mah


Ma io sono MOOOOOOLto sociale.

Non immagini quanto.... pure troppo!


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io sono MOOOOOOLto sociale.
> 
> Non immagini quanto.... pure troppo!


Rispondevo a Bruja. Un pochino invece lo immagino


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

... niente... sono impanicata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora; ho deciso di fare che questo è uno normale, ok?

Niente bombe e barricate, facciamo finta che è un tranquillo impiegato di banca, ok?

Sono nel panico.

Lo dicevo che volevo uno che mi prendesse per i capelli?

Eccolo qua.

E adesso?


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Che ti ha fatto? Spiegati


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*ahh qui stai ..io ti aspettavo di là..*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ... niente... sono impanicata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e adesso te li fai tirare tutti e quando ti sarai stufata lo manderai a quel paese..


quale è il problema?


ps. "a quel paese" secondo la logica di lupa.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... niente... sono impanicata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasciateli tirare, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'importante è che quando non ti va più, lui capisca e restituisca lo scalpo!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che ti ha fatto? Spiegati


Niente mi ha fatto... niente giochetti, niente ti vedo non ti vedo.

Comunicazione chiara e diretta.

Volevo scoparti. Mica lo sapevo che c'era tutta sta roba dietro.
La voglio. (pressapoco).

Me la sto facendo sotto.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Vuol dire che ti stai innamorando di tutta la roba che c'è dietro?
Che non era solo una scopata si capiva..almeno per te...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Vuol dire che ti stai innamorando di tutta la roba che c'è dietro?
> Che non era solo una scopata si capiva..almeno per te...


No Iris, quello che ho scritto l'ha detto lui, non io.

Io sto rigida come un baccalà.

E son nel panico perchè il "modello baccalà" rischia di farlo scappare.

L'alternativa è la calata di braga.
E c'ho paura, c'ho pauraaa!!!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

Di cosa hai paura? Del fatto che non è un impiegato di banca ?
O che sei troppo coinvolta?

Ma perchè mi costringi all'interrogatorio. Parla.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Di cosa hai paura? Del fatto che non è un impiegato di banca ?
> O che sei troppo coinvolta?
> 
> Ma perchè mi costringi all'interrogatorio. Parla.


Ma Iris, senti, per voi umani sarà normale innamorarsi e avere delle relazioni.

Per me no!

Non me lo ricordo più!

Sono 5 anni che sono single, 5 anni Iris!

E adesso mi arriva un bambarolo qualunque a dirmi che qua vuole stare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Oh, magari tra due giorni è già finita...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E adesso mi arriva un bambarolo qualunque a dirmi che qua vuole stare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bambarolo o bombarolo?
Appunto. Viviti i due giorni.

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> bambarolo o bombarolo?
> Appunto. Viviti i due giorni.
> 
> Bacio!


E vedi i lapsus delle volte...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E' vero. Anche io risponderei così a te.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

vuole già vivere da te? Una cosa del genere farebbe drizzare i capelli a chiunque...
Fammi capire:  ci deve essere una via di mezzo tra l'essere single e passare ad avere uno perennemente in casa tutto il giorno!!
Poi se lo vuoi pure tu, tienitelo. E' probabile che lui si sia raccontato più di qualunque altro... mi pare sincero...se dura due giorni...Amen


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> vuole già vivere da te? Una cosa del genere farebbe drizzare i capelli a chiunque...
> Fammi capire: ci deve essere una via di mezzo tra l'essere single e passare ad avere uno perennemente in casa tutto il giorno!!
> Poi se lo vuoi pure tu, tienitelo. E' probabile che lui si sia raccontato più di qualunque altro... mi pare sincero...se dura due giorni...Amen


Ma no Irisi, dai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' che io c'ho il brutto vizio di scrivere come parlo e allora non si capisce!
Io quando parlo faccio un sacco di facce e gesticolo un casino... così è tutto più chiaro!

Volevo dire, banalmente, che è il primo uomo dopo molti anni che non si fa il minimo scrupolo di dire che gli piaccio assaissimo e che è disponibile senza menate (apparenti).

Non ci sono abituata!

Ora... c'è il fortissimo rischio che sia un uomo molto intelligente.
C'è la forte probabilità che sia un uomo dignitoso.

E io son sensibile a queste cose.


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2007)

*va beh..........*

Facciamo la domanda stronza!!   Lui adesso dove vive? E come intende iniziare sto rapporto, che tu dai e lui prende ?   Non è proprio chiaro.............
Bruja


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma no Irisi, dai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo trovo fantastico!!! Sarà un bombarolo, maha il coraggio dei propri sentimenti. Ripeto, io lo trovo fantastico. Poi c'è sempre il rischio che duri due giorni...ma che ti frega?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Facciamo la domanda stronza!! Lui adesso dove vive? E come intende iniziare sto rapporto, che tu dai e lui prende ? Non è proprio chiaro.............
> Bruja


Ah ah... lui adesso è dai suoi da un paio di mesi dopo aver concluso una convivenza rugatoria... sta cercando casa... non la mia ovviamente!!!
Non vorrei essere stata fraintesa, mica vuol venire a star da me! Ma che, scherzate???

Su come intenda o non intenda... beh... Bru... non è che uno si presenta con un contratto notarile no?

E poi perchè pensi che lui prende e io do?

A dire il vero fin'ora è lui che m'ha messo davanti un pò di roba e m'ha detto "guarda, vedi se ti piace!"

O poi, ragazzi, ci vediamo e sentiamo da 5 giorni!

Stiamo parlando solo di paranoie mie!!!


----------



## flay (21 Marzo 2007)

Se ti spaventa cosi' tanto penso non sia la scelta giusta...penso che a volte bisogna dar retta alla ragione perchè il cuore ci porta dove non dovremmo...tutti ti dicono vivila...io ti dico fermati ora che ancora puoi ora che il cuore non si é ancora fatto troppo male...fallo perchè questa é la vita e se nei film il bene vince sempre purtroppo certe persone penso...non cambino mai.Chiedo scusa per la durezza ma é cio' che penso...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo trovo fantastico!!! Sarà un bombarolo, maha il coraggio dei propri sentimenti. Ripeto, io lo trovo fantastico. Poi c'è sempre il rischio che duri due giorni...ma che ti frega?


E beh. Mi frega sì!
Mica c'ho voglia di farmi brasare il fondoschiena!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però, sì, è fantastico. In effetti mi diverte da matti. E' di una prepotenza inaudita, sfacciato e ... completamente matto.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

flay ha detto:


> Se ti spaventa cosi' tanto penso non sia la scelta giusta...penso che a volte bisogna dar retta alla ragione perchè il cuore ci porta dove non dovremmo...tutti ti dicono vivila...io ti dico fermati ora che ancora puoi ora che il cuore non si é ancora fatto troppo male...fallo perchè questa é la vita e se nei film il bene vince sempre purtroppo certe persone penso...non cambino mai.Chiedo scusa per la durezza ma é cio' che penso...


Fermarmi?

Non è roba per me.

Paura? E vabbè, me la tengo e rischio.

Mai stata fermata dalla paura.


----------



## flay (21 Marzo 2007)

Non penso tu debba fermarti per paura ma perché ammetti tu stessa di aver preso una strada "sbagliat" perché percorrerla comunque?per il brivido del rischio, per la voglia di provarci per pura curiosità...ne vale davvero la pena per questo???


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

flay ha detto:


> Non penso tu debba fermarti per paura ma perché ammetti tu stessa di aver preso una strada "sbagliat" perché percorrerla comunque?per il brivido del rischio, per la voglia di provarci per pura curiosità...ne vale davvero la pena per questo???


Perchè "strada sbagliata"?

Mica l'ho detto.

L'ho detto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nonno, ne sono sicura.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rischiosa, semmai.

Che poi... tutte sono rischiose in realtà... sempre si corre un rischio quando si decide di concedersi a qualcuno, no?

Magari, in questo caso, sono i collaterali ad essere più problematici...


----------



## flay (21 Marzo 2007)

Ok, accetto il problematica ma metto l'accento sui collaterali...effetti dannosi postumi...ammetto che amare é sempre un rischio ma si puo' scegliere se puntare su un cavallo vincente o sul perdente cronico che difficlmente arriverà primo al traguardo...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

flay ha detto:


> Ok, accetto il problematica ma metto l'accento sui collaterali...effetti dannosi postumi...ammetto che amare é sempre un rischio ma si puo' scegliere se puntare su un cavallo vincente o sul perdente cronico che difficlmente arriverà primo al traguardo...









Ma... ma... poverino!

Ma che t'ha fatto scusa?
Lo conosci?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

flay ha detto:


> Ok, accetto il problematica ma metto l'accento sui collaterali...effetti dannosi postumi...ammetto che amare é sempre un rischio ma si puo' scegliere se puntare su un cavallo vincente o sul perdente cronico che difficlmente arriverà primo al traguardo...


 
Anch'io penso i precedenti di quest'Angioletto non siano dei migliori, ma di fatto se sono single entrambi, come pare, non ci vedo complicazioni.
Giusto Lupa?! Tutta vita!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anch'io penso i precedenti di quest'Angioletto non siano dei migliori, ma di fatto se sono single entrambi, come pare, non ci vedo complicazioni.
> Giusto Lupa?! Tutta vita!
> 
> Un abbraccio!


Ma sai Vere, i precedenti non so quanto possano influire su come ci si vive i sentimenti.
Lui in fin dei conti, a quanto so, è sempre stato in coppia... (a parte quando stava in isolamento....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) magari uno così è più affidabile di quanto non lo sia un santarellino tutto casa e chiesa... o no?

Staremo a vedere... mi ha giurato di non avere pendenze... l'altro giorno m'ha fatto tenerezza, m'ha detto "sai, non ho più da pagare nemmeno una multa!"


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2007)

*huhuhuuuuuuuuuuu*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ah... lui adesso è dai suoi da un paio di mesi dopo aver concluso una convivenza rugatoria... sta cercando casa... non la mia ovviamente!!!
> Non vorrei essere stata fraintesa, mica vuol venire a star da me! Ma che, scherzate???
> 
> Su come intenda o non intenda... beh... Bru... non è che uno si presenta con un contratto notarile no?
> ...


 
Come "guarda e vedi se ti piace"   ???
Lupa io scherzo anche ma fammi capire, non volevo dire che solo tu investivi in sentimenti, ma mi pare che siate ancora alle trattative preliminari.........  quindi ovvio niente contratti, ma quello che vuole, visto il tipo credo che lo possa esporre chiaramente........ sbaglio?
Il problema è che questo è tosto e tu sei abituata ad essere la "padrona del vapore" e adesso sono cavoli ...............  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come "guarda e vedi se ti piace" ???
> Lupa io scherzo anche ma fammi capire, non volevo dire che solo tu investivi in sentimenti, ma mi pare che siate ancora alle trattative preliminari......... quindi ovvio niente contratti, ma quello che vuole, visto il tipo credo che lo possa esporre chiaramente........ sbaglio?
> Il problema è che questo è tosto e tu sei abituata ad essere la "padrona del vapore" e adesso sono cavoli ...............
> 
> ...


Oh! Brava Bru!

Comunque sì, siamo ai preliminari.

Tuttavia già dai preparativi si può intuire se stai andando ad un pic-nic o ad un pranzo di gala.
E io, l'abito per il pranzo di gala ce l'ho nell'armadio da un pezzo e non vedo l'ora di mettermelo.

Ma se adesso, per caso, è arrivato il momento di levarlo dalla naftalina, ecco, c'ho paura a levare il cellophan perchè non vorrei che si sgualcisse.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> magari uno così è più affidabile di quanto non lo sia un santarellino tutto casa e chiesa... o no?


Me mica tanto convinta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non molto tempo fa si diceva che le "brave" persone sono quelle che si comportano meglio anche in amore...ricordi? (laddove "bravo" = non uguale a santarellino, ma coerente e rispettoso della legge si!)
Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Ma dai.......... almeno gli fai prendere aria, levi un po' di polvere e puoi pavoneggiarti con uno che magari sa stare in società meglio di altri proprio per i suoi precedenti.
Hai paura di sbucciarti le ginocchia...........e che sarà mai, alla peggio rinverdisci i ricordi di gioventù.............
Però mio raccomando, occhio ai fotografi.............con questi chiari di luna hai visto mai che vi immortalano vicino ad un trans mentre per caso attraversavate la strada!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi chi lo sente Lupo de Lupis!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Me mica tanto convinta
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Vabbè... lui è educatissimo.
Io non avevo parlato di legalità.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... ma... poverino!
> 
> Ma che t'ha fatto scusa?
> Lo conosci?


Che cavolo di discorsi!! Io ho sposato un cosiddetto cavallo vincente: E' una merda di uomo. Lui non è contro la legge, é dalla parte della legge. Ho dovuto cambiare 3 avvocati, perchè nessuno voleva sfidarlo.
 Ho avuto un amante che era del sistema. Pure lui da dimenticare.
Odio i cosiddetti cavalli vincenti...non posso fare nomi..mi hanno rovinato, e non scherzo purtroppo.
Ma ho detto abbastanza. Sono ancora controllata da entrambi.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma dai.......... almeno gli fai prendere aria, levi un po' di polvere e puoi pavoneggiarti con uno che magari sa stare in società meglio di altri proprio per i suoi precedenti.
> Hai paura di sbucciarti le ginocchia...........e che sarà mai, alla peggio rinverdisci i ricordi di gioventù.............
> Però mio raccomando, occhio ai fotografi.............con questi chiari di luna hai visto mai che vi immortalano vicino ad un trans mentre per caso attraversavate la strada!!!
> 
> ...


Vorrà dire che appena mi fanno le segnaletiche, ve le posto.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che cavolo di discorsi!! Io ho sposato un cosiddetto cavallo vincente: E' una merda di uomo. Lui non è contro la legge, é dalla parte della legge. Ho dovuto cambiare 3 avvocati, perchè nessuno voleva sfidarlo.
> Ho avuto un amante che era del sistema. Pure lui da dimenticare.
> Odio i cosiddetti cavalli vincenti...non posso fare nomi..mi hanno rovinato, e non scherzo purtroppo.
> Ma ho detto abbastanza. Sono ancora controllata da entrambi.


E brava Iris.

Tra l'altro, e non voglio innescare polemiche, io son sempre stata dalla parte degli Indiani.

Questo per ribadire che non provo nessun sentimento di condanna per le sue idee.

Io uno sbirro, per esempio, non lo vorrei nemmeno da morta.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E brava Iris.
> 
> Tra l'altro, e non voglio innescare polemiche, io son sempre stata dalla parte degli Indiani.
> 
> ...


 
..............................................................


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

ragassuole
MAI DIRE MAI...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ebbravalaLupa!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ragassuole
> MAI DIRE MAI...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fermarmi?
> 
> Non è roba per me.
> 
> ...


 
E andiamo Lupa!!!! Che donna!!!! io sono il tuo primo tifoso e vedrai che andrà benissimo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> E andiamo Lupa!!!! Che donna!!!! io sono il tuo primo tifoso e vedrai che andrà benissimo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie Biddì, appena so in che casa circondariale ci mandano, ti faccio avere un pizzino.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Biddì, appena so in che casa circondariale ci mandano, ti faccio avere un pizzino.


 
guarda ti porto tutte le specialità siciliane che mi mandano i miei parenti, non vi faccio mancare niente. ma che bello!!!! ogni tanto sentire qualcuno che si mette in gioco!!!! e mica deve finire sempre a schifo... eppoi sono quelli i "momenti" per cui vale la pena campare punto e basta.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

Anche io penso che sarà una bellissima storia,  Lupona


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

*LupaLupona*

bhè qualche pizzino nel cannolo te lo mando anch'io in caso di bisogno


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Spero di non deludervi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah! Pensatemi stasera... ceniamo insieme.


----------



## Iris (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Spero di non deludervi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ci deluderai. Siamo fieri di te!!!


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

comunque andrà sarà un successo


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Siete troppo miei amici, voi!


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

onestamente... siamo di parte.. e mOOOOOlto !!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Ragazzi... me ne vado.

Oggi mi sono divertita come una pazza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Speriamo che la serata sia adeguata.

A domani!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi... me ne vado.
> 
> Oggi mi sono divertita come una pazza!
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo...opss...no no...all'altro


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

Ciao ciccia e....
...comportati malissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2007)

*A me sembra ..*

Un tipo tosto e che di colpi di testa ne ha già fatti..non per amore, ma per passione...e se ora ha disponibilità e voglia di stabilità c'è da fidarsi...c'è più rischio che si becchi qualche morso lui (o beccata) piuttosto che scottature Lupa...
Evvai!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*è l'intensità che fa la differenza....e*

Quando si incontra una persona che prova passioni cosi forti...beh..sapete che vi dico?


Lupa, vivitelo tutto, per un giorno , due...2000..che differenza fa?


----------



## Old grace (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grace, cara, che ci posso fare?
> 
> Tarantolata sono.


era questa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_PaztGUHM0 

per l'uomo, vai avanti, ti approvo!! cià


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

'giorno!


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

Solo?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno!


 
eddai...cos'è quel faccino...su'...


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Ok*

Su Lupa sai fare di meglio............ racconta............
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Nottata di fuoco! Datele il tempo di ripigliare fiato


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*se*

ti ha stropicciato _quel_ vestitino...

lo appiccico al muro con un colpo solo.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*molti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Nottata di fuoco! Datele il tempo di ripigliare fiato


ciao bella mascherina;-)


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

...'nattimo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Beh... che dire?

Non c'ho più paura.
Bon, vada come deve andare.

Mi diverte da matti. E' un uomo davvero divertente. Ha un'ironia fuori dal comune e questo mi fa scappare di testa più di ogni altra cosa.

Poi sì... in effetti è sbarellato... ve l'ho presentato come il Trevis di taxi driver ed è proprio così.
Ipercinetico, schizzofrenico e gli assomiglia pure.
A 39 anni è un catorcio; c'ha un corpo che pare una cartina geografica dai punti che c'ha sopra. E non sono tutte cadute in moto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per non parlare di ciò di cui abusa; ma lì ci intendiamo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che devo dire? Chi s'assomiglia si piglia.
E noi mi sa che s'assomiglia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi è disarmante, perchè io non mi aspetto che mi arrivi dicendomi che è tesissimo, che non sapeva cosa aspettarsi, che si sente imbarazzato come un ragazzino, che aveva paura di non piacermi più... e bla bla... e io che gli dico: guarda risparmiami il repertorio... e lui che ci rimane malissimo e mi dice che gli amici lo stanno già prendendo per il culo e che sua madre gli ha chiesto se c'è qualche problema e lui che si dice "cazzo, ma si vede così tanto?"...

Insomma, dato che non so bene cosa pensare ho deciso che è meglio non pensare.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Ah... che carini che siete!


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao bella mascherina;-)


E' UNA COOOOPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
Ciao felix


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Insomma, dato che non so bene cosa pensare ho deciso che è meglio non pensare.


 
E' troppo borghese dirti "Auguri e figli di sesso indeterminato"?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tra il rivoluzionario alla Che e il metalmeccanico meridionale con famiglia monoreddito mi pare usino tutti lo stesso linguaggio....forse è il bello della vita!
Un bacio!


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Ho capito ............ adesso grandi pulizie nella tana e.................si riceve...ops, hai già fissato il giorno? 
Tutte le Lupe che si rispettano fanno salotto in un giorno prestabilito!!!
Hihihihihihi............. va beh ho scherzato, se ti metto il limite di un giorno in questo periodo come minimo mi azzanni  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...'nattimo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cara Lupacchiotta, hai presente la storia dei sette giorni (che un uomo/donna vive al meglio 7 giorni)? bè okkio perchè mi sa che tu ti appresti a viverne qualcuno. queste fasi non hanno descrizione non hanno filo conduttore è solo un flusso indescrivibile che trasporta l'uno verso l'altra occhi negli occhi, mani nelle mani bè..... è sono momenti speciali ..... gotiteli tutti senza troppo pensare e chi vuol esser lieto sia perchè come ben tutti sappiamo del doman non v'è certezza. un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> era questa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_PaztGUHM0
> 
> per l'uomo, vai avanti, ti approvo!! cià


Hi hi hi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah! Grace!

Uno dei più bei concerti che abbia mai visto... tutta la band della Taranta Power a suonare su una chiatta in mezzo al mare e noi a ballare sul bagnasciuga... che sballo!
Che figata l'estate!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

E' innamorato.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' innamorato.


E ora! Che paroloni!

Sicuramente non si aspettava che io fossi così come io non mi aspettavo che lui fosse colà.

Per anni ci siamo annusati da lontano come i cani* e la nostra è sempre stata una conoscenza di striscio da banconi di bar.

Quando poi vai a vedere, se ci trovi delle robe belle e che non t'aspettavi, beh, sicuro che fa impressione!

Però una cosa devo dirla: non mi fido assolutamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*cit.


----------



## Iris (22 Marzo 2007)

E' innamorato. E zitta.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' innamorato. E zitta.


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Va beh......*

Vista la situazione e le evoluzioni io mi metto in silenzio stampa..............  e incrocio le dita! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vista la situazione e le evoluzioni io mi metto in silenzio stampa.............. e incrocio le dita!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










... mi ha telefonato adesso per sapere quando ci vediamo...


Oh! Ragazzi!
Io non ci sono abituata!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... mi ha telefonato adesso per sapere quando ci vediamo...
> 
> 
> Oh! Ragazzi!
> Io non ci sono abituata!!!


Già te lo avevo detto, se ricordi, ma LUPE' CHE GENTE FREQUENTI??!
Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già te lo avevo detto, se ricordi, ma LUPE' CHE GENTE FREQUENTI??!
> Bacio!


In che senso Vere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anzi... come t'hanno ribattezzata, Venerea...


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Già te lo avevo detto, se ricordi, ma LUPE' CHE GENTE FREQUENTI??!
> Bacio!


 
Eddai.............Lupacchiotta è già sconcertata, lasciala tranquilla.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Facciamole fare mente locale........  deve rivedere l'archivio della memoria  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*pure io...silenzio zampa*

ma faccio il tifo per lupa.


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma faccio il tifo per lupa.


mi addiziono alle tifose de LaLupa !!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi addiziono alle tifose de LaLupa !!!


 
Beh, quello di default!


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Marzo 2007)

Beh, ma che mi ero persa!

La Lupa innamorata! Con tutte quelle faccine che arrossiscono.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che hai a che fare con un "professionista" delle emozioni, questo è pane per i tuoi denti.

Ma gli altri tre sono archiviati? Non hai occhi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che per lui? Racconta, racconta..


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Beh, ma che mi ero persa!
> 
> La Lupa innamorata! Con tutte quelle faccine che arrossiscono.........
> 
> ...


Vulvia!!!!!
Bella 'mbutona nostra!!!!

Eeeee... gli altri... boh... adesso poi ci penso....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tanto il pischello s'è defenestrato. (vedi topic apposito)

Il Lupo.. beh... ora poi... vediamo come butta.... sto week end già salta... eh! Che devo fà? C'ho il bombarolo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo, dovrò pur dirglielo, casomai...


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Marzo 2007)

Mo' vado a cercare il topic del pischello.


Sono veramente felice per te, ti sento tutta emozionata.. Con le dovute proporzioni sembri la Primavera del Botticelli, un giardino fiorito.. sarà bombarolo ma ahò, che effetto che ti fa!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mo' vado a cercare il topic del pischello.
> 
> 
> Sono veramente felice per te, ti sento tutta emozionata.. Con le dovute proporzioni sembri la Primavera del Botticelli, un giardino fiorito.. sarà bombarolo ma ahò, che effetto che ti fa!


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, quello di default!


mi spieghi cosa vuoi dire?
Che il mio tifo per Lupa non è sentito..
o che non serve a niente senza intervento dell'interessata...
o cosa?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi spieghi cosa vuoi dire?
> Che il mio tifo per Lupa non è sentito..
> o che non serve a niente senza intervento dell'interessata...
> o cosa?


 
No, che di default (cioé di impostazione di base) NOI TUTTE FACCIAMO IL TIFO PER LUPE'!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Un abbraccio!


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, che di default (cioé di impostazione di base) NOI TUTTE FACCIAMO IL TIFO PER LUPE'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ecco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Ragazzi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   .... tifate un pò di meno per favore, perchè se continua così tra una settimana vi mando le partecipazioni....  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Raga, secondo me, mi sta coglionando.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Che bello!*




La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La Lupa ha detto:


> Raga, secondo me, mi sta coglionando.


A volte con la luna piena le Lupe si trasformano in ...agnelline 

	
	
		
		
	


	


 
​


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*Lupacchia innammorata*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Non dirle nemmeno per scherzo ste cose che ho il cuore tenero...


nonostante la _ragione..._


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte con la luna piena le Lupe si trasformano in ...agnelline


E ho capito Persichè.... ma datosi che siamo vicini a pasqua, non vorrei finire nel forno!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*

...e daiii..

non fare la cretina...


stai davvero partendo di testa?)))


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non dirle nemmeno per scherzo ste cose che ho il cuore tenero...
> 
> 
> nonostante la _ragione..._


Ma senti Micia, o s'è comprato il bignami di "tutto quello da dire ad una donna in una settimana" oppure è ancora più pazzo e furioso di quello che immagino.

E non so quale delle due augurarmi!


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gulp!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo significa che non ci manderai più a c.......?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma senti Micia, o s'è comprato il bignami di "tutto quello da dire ad una donna in una settimana" oppure è ancora più pazzo e furioro di quello che immagino.
> 
> E non so quale delle due augurarmi!


 

Mi sa che non c'è nessum Bignami...

quello è cosi _nature..._


_(_ signore, che volete che vi dica, quel bombarolo mi piace ...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Non credo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma senti Micia, o s'è comprato il bignami di "tutto quello da dire ad una donna in una settimana" oppure è ancora più pazzo e furioso di quello che immagino.
> 
> E non so quale delle due augurarmi!


Forse esiste il bignami per le donne ..ma per le lupe...non c'è bignami ..ci vuole interesse e sensibilità difficili da bignamizzare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

ma daii Pimpe..si capisce qaundo si è artefatti e quando no.


Non abbiamo 20 anni...



E questo non lo vedo capace di mentire sul suo modo di essere e quindi di sentire...non potrebbe strutturalmente...

che poi possa durare un anno o l'eternita questa è una faccenda diversa.


Ma di bignami questo in tasca non ha...sarei pronta a scommetterci.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma daii Pimpe..si capisce qaundo si è artefatti e quando no.
> 
> 
> Non abbiamo 20 anni...
> ...


Credo anch'io. E' della categoria dei sinceri...certo il rischio è che come si accende facilmente, altrettanto facilmente si spegne.
Però io mi goderei la situazione.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Huuhuuhuu.....*

S. Francesco ci parlava coi lupi, ma questo o ha fatto un corso di tecnica della comunicazione lupesca o.......... è proprio di quelli che prima ti sfilano l'anima e per ultimo gli slip senza toglierti neppure un indumento.......... e se è così "nature" ...mìììììììììì
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non c'è nessum Bignami...
> 
> quello è cosi _nature..._
> 
> ...


A chi lo dici!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora... telefonata di ieri sera:

Lui: "senti, ti faccio una proposta che non puoi rifiutare. Ci vediamo domani sera sul tardi, prima c'ho da fare un lavoretto (sich!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... tanto tu sei a quella festa di cui mi avevi parlato... quando ho finito ti passo a prendere e stiamo insieme fino a lunedì mattina.
Mica male, no?"

Io: "ma... e... gulp... ecco... ma..."

Lui: "Non hai capito. Voglio passare il mio tempo con te."

Io: "... e.... ma... se.... e...."

Lui: "Ah... ora scusa ma devo spiegare alle mie amiche che non mi devono più chiamare perchè mi sono innamorato. Ci sentiamo domani."


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

che deve spiegare alle amiche?


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*accidenti........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A chi lo dici!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo è un vero, totale ed assoluto paraculo, parlandone benevolmente.  Lupa drizza tutti i 5 sensi e portati appresso pure il sesto!!!!
Telefona alle amiche per liberarsene, lui............. e lo dice con assoluta nonchalance, perbacco è capitato che si è innamorato ................. che si deve fare!!!!!
Come si dice ti sta mettendo il sale sulla coda.......... ma lo fa talmente bene che ti ritroverai la coda come un'aringa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lupa ti aspettano tempi burrascosi e probabilmente entusiasmanti......
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è un vero, totale ed assoluto paraculo, parlandone benevolmente. Lupa drizza tutti i 5 sensi e portati appresso pure il sesto!!!!
> Telefona alle amiche per liberarsene, lui............. e lo dice con assoluta nonchalance, perbacco è capitato che si è innamorato ................. che si deve fare!!!!!
> Come si dice ti sta mettendo il sale sulla coda.......... ma lo fa talmente bene che ti ritroverai la coda come un'aringa.
> 
> ...


 
Straquoto Bruja....


Non volevo fare la rovinafeste... ma cara Lupa, quello t'ha cucinata per bene


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A chi lo dici!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapeau  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo è un maestro, Lupa. Ha ragione Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

E' svenuta la lupacchiotta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che cosa è la storia delle amiche????


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chapeau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ve lo sto dicendo che mi intorta!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è anche da dire che mi ci giocherei il pelo che si aspettava un "certo... anch'io..."
perchè il mio caro indipendentista corso è un tantinello sensibile alle mie amicizie maschili.

Ma io, ovviamente, non ho battuto ciglio. Mi son fatta una risata.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Non ci si può fidare manco più dei bombaroli...
ha trovato pure il tempo di coltivare le amicizie femminili!!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Ah però..........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E ve lo sto dicendo che mi intorta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti Lupacchiottolona, questo lo sa benissimo che ti lusinga il fatto di vederlo un tantino gelosetto, il giusto........ 
Io resto sempre più convinta che ha letto le confessioni di Casanova, il diario di Porfirio Rubirosa e le storie galanti di Brantome.  Altro che intortare, questi fa anche il soufflé.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ve lo sto dicendo che mi intorta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che ha trovato pane per i suoi denti, il corso..e brava, cucinalo pure tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il coltello con questi va tenuto per il manico...sennò si stancano in fretta


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Va beh dai...è paraculo come tutti gli altri!!!

Non ti sta intortando...mica sei una minorenne.
D'altronde c'era da aspettarselo, se ci sa fare con le donne, con qualcuno si sarà pure esercitato!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A chi lo dici!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























okkei..taccio..è meglio...


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> all'anima del paraculo...
> 
> 
> okkei..taccio..


 
.................ormai...........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*Pimpe*



Bruja ha detto:


> .................ormai...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oramai?!!!

A me una cosa simile mi avrebbe fatto saltare subito le madonne.

Sono irrecuperabile.


a voi?

Sono seria....rispondete seriamente.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

*miciolidia*

Non sei irrecuperabile... pure io gli saltavo alla giugulare!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*seriamente?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oramai?!!!
> 
> A me una cosa simile mi avrebbe fatto saltare subito le madonne.
> 
> ...


Anche a me..
Ma io non sono Lupa..che ha anche lei amichetti...​


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oramai?!!!
> 
> A me una cosa simile mi avrebbe fatto saltare subito le madonne.
> 
> ...


Intendevo dire che pure se taci ormai lo avevi detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quanto a lui, che ti devo dire, è così e tipi come quelli o piacciono o li seppellisci......
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti Lupacchiottolona, questo lo sa benissimo che ti lusinga il fatto di vederlo un tantino gelosetto, il giusto........
> Io resto sempre più convinta che ha letto le confessioni di Casanova, il diario di Porfirio Rubirosa e le storie galanti di Brantome. Altro che intortare, questi fa anche il soufflé.......
> 
> 
> ...


che poi è quello che sostengo fin dal primo post 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Un paraculo di dimensioni cosmiche!

Ma è comunque vita, auguri!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oramai?!!!
> 
> A me una cosa simile mi avrebbe fatto saltare subito le madonne.
> 
> ...


Scusate... davvero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me invece m'ha fatto tanto ridere... ma scusate, quando uno è single è normale che c'abbia degli scaldaletto, no?
Pure io ce l'ho.

Anzi, è una milestone quella di segare i numeri in rubrica.
Di solito non arriva così presto, infatti la sua l'ho presa come una battuta.
E sono certa che lui l'ha detta per vedere la mia reazione.

Sul vederlo gelosetto, come diceva Bruja, invece non sono d'accordo.

Ed è una cosa che mi spaventa da morire.
Questo non fa la mossa o la battutina... si inalbera proprio.
Me l'ha già strisciata un paio di volte la domanda (ovviamente in tono scherzoso): ma da quant'è che non facevi sesso????
Io non gli rispondo, rido molto.

Ma non è un argomento su cui scherzare; CON LUI.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che pure se taci ormai lo avevi detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quale cimitero?

Sai per il futuro....


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusate... davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè...che ti fa sennò? mmmhhhhhh...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè...che ti fa sennò? mmmhhhhhh...


A me, niente.








Eeeeee.... amico mio... a certa gente il sangue gli bolle, lo sai bene!

L'altro giorno parlavamo di un tipo che conosciamo entrambi e che vive vicino a casa mia.

Sto qua è un personaggio, un vero pazzo furioso; si è isolato dal modo anni fa (per fortuna) e sfiga vuole che me lo trovo a 200 metri da casa. Comunque, ci siamo presi le misure e ognuno se ne sta al suo posto.
Ad ogni modo glie lo raccontavo perchè appunto il tipo è scomparso dalla circolazione da anni e gli spiegavo cosa sta facendo... a un certo punto, calmo, serenamente, mi dice: vuoi che me ne occupi?

Ecco, queste son le cose con le quali c'è da fare i conti.

Io altrettanto seraficamente gli ho detto: no, grazie tesoro, non mi da nessun fastidio.

Lui mi ha detto: ok.

Moltimò, so che tu mi puoi capire.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Veramente avevo capito pure io.  Nella sua psicologia interessarsi ad una donna vuol dire "proteggerla" alla sua maniera.Però non è detto che deve marcare il Tuo territorio.
Su questo io sarei chiara.
A meno che ti piaccia pure a te...


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me, niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti capisco Lupona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La calma nel dire certe parole, fa capire molte cose. Can che abbaia non morde. Sono i silenziosi, quelli da starci attenti. 
E' da piccoli significativi particolari, che distingui lo sbruffone dal professionista.
Sta in campana e divertiti. Ma tieni sempre tu il coltello dal manico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche con uno come lui, mi sembra che hai la personalità per riuscirci.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente avevo capito pure io. Nella sua psicologia interessarsi ad una donna vuol dire "proteggerla" alla sua maniera.Però non è detto che deve marcare il Tuo territorio.
> Su questo io sarei chiara.
> A meno che ti piaccia pure a te...


Non sarà semplice, staremo a vedere.

Questo non è certo uno da "toni di grigio e sfumature".

E manco io lo sono, se una persona mi piace davvero.

E poi... non dimentichiamoci.... scorpione ascendente scorpione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' fondamentale!


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non sarà semplice, staremo a vedere.
> 
> Questo non è certo uno da "toni di grigio e sfumature".
> 
> ...


Hai qualcosa da dire in merito? Guarda che è un'ottima combinazione


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai qualcosa da dire in merito? Guarda che è un'ottima combinazione


mmmm..... sei troppo mio amico, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dimmi un pò... c'è qualcosa che devo assolutamente sapere?


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmmm..... sei troppo mio amico, vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lo sapessi...te lo diressi.
Basta che stai in campana. Sono le persone più interessanti queste. Ma, ripeto per la terza volta...il coltello tienilo sempre tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sempre.
Che poi se lui ti piace come sembra...è il modo migliore per tenertelo accanto


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi parlare di coltelli che l'altra notte quando ho tirato fuori l'opinel dalla borsa per... vabbè... lasciamo perdere per cosa.... m'ha guardato come fossi un serial killer... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che si sia innamorato in quel momento.  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Comunque ciurli nel manico, Molti... ciurli.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di coltelli che l'altra notte quando ho tirato fuori l'opinel dalla borsa per... vabbè... lasciamo perdere per cosa.... m'ha guardato come fossi un serial killer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


po' esse...


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Gulp!!*

Santamadonnainbiciclettaconsangiuseppesulportapacchi..............
senti Lupattolona non fargli sapere che ho una collezione di coltelli da lancio....... non vorrei cominciasse con gli interrogatori sulle tue amicizie..........!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Ho la sensazione che questo "sparviero" me ne farà inventare parecchie di giaculatorie fantasiose...........


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Santamadonnainbiciclettaconsangiuseppesulportapacchi..............
> senti Lupattolona non fargli sapere che ho una collezione di coltelli da lancio....... non vorrei cominciasse con gli interrogatori sulle tue amicizie..........!!!!
> 
> 
> ...










Tranquilla Bru, lui è nel ramo esplosivi.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Gasp......*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tranquilla Bru, lui è nel ramo esplosivi.


E ti pareva, mica era tipo da balestra o da stiletti............ e va beh!! 
Chissà, magari con te perde tutta questa "guapparia"..... hihihihih 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> a un certo punto, calmo, serenamente, mi dice: *vuoi che me ne occupi?*


 











Lupa cara, si evince che il soggetto in questione è in grado di procurare emozioni _esplosive_, ma sembra anche emanare un lieve alone di sociopatia.. statti accuorta!

Tra l'impiegato del catasto e chi inserisce i morti in "bare" di cemento armato, ci sarà mica una via di mezzo???


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lupa cara, si evince che il soggetto in questione è in grado di procurare emozioni _esplosive_, ma sembra anche emanare un lieve alone di sociopatia.. statti accuorta!
> 
> Tra l'impiegato del catasto e chi inserisce i morti in "bare" di cemento armato, ci sarà mica una via di mezzo???


Eh! Giusto quello che mi diceva mia sorella al telefono poco fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' che io gli impiegati del catasto non li attiro per niente... le giuste vie di mezzo dopo un pò mi annoiano.... che ci devo fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Del resto, mi ha giurato e spergiurato di aver concluso con quella vita e che mi ha raccontato tutto (pure quello che non vi ho detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) perchè sentiva di poterlo fare...

Poi sai, penso che certi atteggiamenti siano duri a morire (se sono solo atteggiamenti)... comunque è chiaro che è un uomo che ha fatto cose che non sono da impiegato del catasto.
Per capirci... l'impiegato zoppica perchè è caduto dagli sci, lui zoppica perchè gli hanno sparato. Va da se che con quel back ground devo accettare anche "uscite" di quel genere.

Fosse il primo poi...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*Pimpe Iris..Persa...*

..vi ho letto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( non sono la sola alla quale sarebbe partito il madonno)


Si ma pero'...


mi è crollato il mito del bombarolo...

 ( e tu Bruja non ridere ..la sento sai ...la   sghignazzata sottile...)


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Sai curare le ferite daarma da fuoco?

Povera Lupacchiotta!!!


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..vi ho letto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati, tu come sentivi parlare di amiche...lo gambizzavi!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

quel coltellino lo portavo a 15 anni per difesa ( faceva fico )quando giravo per pz. San Babila...eh...bei tempi...quando ti caricava la polizia e tu correvi...correvi...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Figurati, tu come sentivi parlare di amiche...lo gambizzavi!!!


 

No tesora, io non credo di essere gelosa...non ho voglia di perdere il mio tempo( già dato troppo )...che è diverso...la frase :"

_Ah... ora scusa ma devo spiegare alle mie amiche che non mi devono più chiamare perchè mi sono innamorato. Ci sentiamo domani."_

Non mi piace perchè_:_


1. se qualcuna ti chiama puoi anche permetterti anche il lusso di postporla- si dice cosi? alla nostra conversazione _._


2. Non è necessario che tu lo renda noto..lo fai e basta_._


3. se sei innammorato non ti poni nemmeno il problema di fare una conferenza per informare dell'accaduto all'harem . lo fai perchè lo sei e basta.


Insomma, ho cercato di tradurre il motivo per cui una frase del genere mi avrebbe potuto dare fastidio.

comunque sia è interessante confrontarmi con voi...molto...

dite la vostra...prima che Lupa nostra non ci mandi a cagher per la trediesima volta


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No tesora, io non credo di essere gelosa...non ho voglia di perdere il mio tempo...che è diverso...la frase :"
> 
> _Ah... ora scusa ma devo spiegare alle mie amiche che non mi devono più chiamare perchè mi sono innamorato. Ci sentiamo domani."_
> 
> ...


Ma figurati Micia!

Al massimo, ti faccio sparare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... forse... come al solito mi son spiegata male.... era un battuta, anche in tono interlocutorio, se vogliamo.
Mica ha messo giù perchè doveva telefonare!!!

Suonava più tipo: eh! Certo che adesso mi tocchera dire alle mie amiche di non chiamarmi più....?

Comunque, oh... io mi ci son fatta una risata. bon.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel frattempo ci siamo ribaditi la punta, quindi ci becchiamo in nottata e chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

bon Lupa.

Okkio pero' che tra i miei soprannomi c'è anche quello di terrorista 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e ho il porto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   d'armi...


e sono molto...ma molto... poco ligia alle regole della "legge"....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Marzo 2007)

Lupacchiotta...lupacchiotta...pure il bombarolo!!

Sisi, t'acchiappa (ma è sempre della serie malkovich...cose già viste), ma a più riprese hai già messo dei paletti.

Sisi, fussa 'ca fussa 'a volta bbona...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ne riparliamo da qui a qualche settimana...quando sentirai il richiamo della foresta/tana, quando inizierai a sentire che è un pò...scomodo...rispetto al tuo modus vivendi (aperto, sempre lì ad annussare l'aria e gli odori), che ...o lui...o tutto il resto o giù di lì con anche il rischio di incolumità fisica per qualcuno degli "afficionados"....

Non per fare la cassandra (che con la tunica mica sto un gran che bene...) ma io al contrario di altri....non la vedo una vera svolta...

Felice di venir smentito comunque!!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

A Trottolì!

Eddai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se non s'è capito io mi son stufata del mio modus vivendi.

Cioè... più o meno.

Voglio dire... il separatista corso ci sta da dio nel mio ambiente.
Ne fa parte a pieno titolo, direi!

E gli afficiondos saltano.

Questo non era chiaro?

No, perchè, se non l'avevate capito... c'è un steel ricky anche dentro di me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono pur sempre Lupa!
Un mammifero monogamo.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

vero! Ora ci fasparare..non ci manda più in quel posto...
Va bene, pure io ho le mie "protezioni"....

Santo Dio!!! Non ce posso pensà! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Micetta: io non avevo il coltellino, solo il megafono!!!
Bei tempi!!!


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Mandalo via!!! Sennò ti esorcizzo! Capitooo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






La Lupa ha detto:


> A Trottolì!
> 
> Eddai!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A Trottolì!
> 
> Eddai!
> 
> ...


Sesseeeeeeeeee


E poi è quel + o -  .......

Ma come dicevo ...spero di sbagliarmi!!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*ma come c. ti vengono....dico io...*












> No, perchè, se non l'avevate capito... c'è un steel ricky anche dentro di me!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> vero! Ora ci fasparare..non ci manda più in quel posto...
> Va bene, pure io ho le mie "protezioni"....
> 
> Santo Dio!!! Non ce posso pensà!
> ...


 
bellina..pure tu?!

ma a milano^


io avevo il coltellino perchè l'avevo fatta grossa...


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

Io a Roma..CELERINI ASSASSINI!!!!

Poveri figli!!! I celerini, mica noi...








​


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*'azz*



Iris ha detto:


> Io a Roma..CELERINI ASSASSINI!!!!​
> 
> Poveri figli!!! I celerini, mica noi...​


...


caliente la signora..


----------



## La Lupa (23 Marzo 2007)

Ecco, ora ci danno associazione sovversiva a tutti e buonanotte.















Bella gente, me ne vado.

Inizio i festeggiamenti.

Vi ricordo che saranno festeggiamenti a due.

E la novità è che il due è composto dagli stessi elementi per ben due giorni!

Stupefacente, vero?

Vi auguro un week end fotonico. Non fate nulla di quello che farei io.

Besitos.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Magari...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco, ora ci danno associazione sovversiva a tutti e buonanotte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari...
Lupa facci sognareeee!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*quanto sei bella persichè...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari...​
> Lupa facci sognareeee!!!


e lasciatelo dire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*.....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e lasciatelo dire
















​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E beh. Mi frega sì!
> Mica c'ho voglia di farmi brasare il fondoschiena!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi spaventano i picchi iniziali così alti...li conosco bene.
E poi lui ha troppo il fascino del malandrino...

Ma perchè ti sei fatta così coinvolgere?Magari il segreto di tutto sta lì..in quella cosa che non ci hai detto inizialmente...( non voglio che tu ce la riveli...ma che ci pensi sopra)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi spaventano i picchi iniziali così alti...li conosco bene.
> E poi lui ha troppo il fascino del malandrino...
> 
> Ma perchè ti sei fatta così coinvolgere?Magari il segreto di tutto sta lì..in quella cosa che non ci hai detto inizialmente...( non voglio che tu ce la riveli...ma che ci pensi sopra)


...lo sai anche tu cos'è è quello sguardo che ti fa sentire che ti legge dentro e non puoi più far nessuna parte devi essere tu nuda e cruda ..insomma quello sguardo lì..
Ho indovinato Lupa?
​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...lo sai anche tu cos'è è quello sguardo che ti fa sentire che ti legge dentro e non puoi più far nessuna parte devi essere tu nuda e cruda ..insomma quello sguardo lì..​
> Ho indovinato Lupa?​


 
Divertiti Lupacchiotta..


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Hem hem........... buongiorno.................
Devi dirci qualcosa?????? ............................  C'è qualcosa che "non hai potuto rifiutare" ?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bruja perplessa...........

p.s. Ho sottomano i codici .............tutti e due............ nel dubbio!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Che belle che siete.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'giorno.

Prima che me lo chiediate... sì... mi sa che son fidanzata.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lupocchia*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che belle che siete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
O maronnamia...

allora è grave.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> O maronnamia...
> 
> allora è grave.


Gravissimo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Gravissimo.


Come grave? Direi...EVVIVA!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Gravissimo.


 
Lupa, dobbiamo solo festeggiare.

malattia o no...tu hai gli anticorpi per non spaccarti la testa.


quindi ha ragione moltimodi, festeggiamo con un brindisi...!!!

EVVIVA!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come grave? Direi...EVVIVA!!!!








   Scusate eh... ma stamattina c'ho sta faccia qui....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusate eh... ma stamattina c'ho sta faccia qui....


Miiii...ma che mi tocca vedere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La lupacchiotta con la faccina da collegiale timida!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Crollano tutti i miti ormai..


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Non per gufare, ma non è che ci scappa il diario alla Peynet, i cuoricini sullo specchio del bagno e le lunghe attese al cell?
Santa Vergine di Guadalupe protettrice delle Lupe buttale un occhio perchè i suoi sono tutti e due a "cerchiolini concentrici"........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque.........Lupa.......ci fosse bisogno, noi siamo qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Miiii...ma che mi tocca vedere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ti può sollevare, abbiamo passato un paio di nottate piuttosto pulp.

Siamo pur sempre una Lupa e un bombarolo!


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Gulp!!!!*

Va beh Lupa ma, ecco, non saprei come dirtelo, ma in caso, non ci sarebbe il clima politico giusto per un incontro esplosivo.................capperi, pensano subito ad un attentato terroristico!!!  
Prudenza..........!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh Lupa ma, ecco, non saprei come dirtelo, ma in caso, non ci sarebbe il clima politico giusto per un incontro esplosivo.................capperi, pensano subito ad un attentato terroristico!!!
> Prudenza..........!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Schhhhhh....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh, ragazzi, sinceramente.... sono un pò stranita.
Però sto proprio bene con quest'ometto qua.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ci devo fare???


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se ti può sollevare, abbiamo passato *un paio di nottate piuttosto pulp.*
> 
> Siamo pur sempre una Lupa e un bombarolo!


Per quelle bastano pure un bancario e una commessa ben motivati


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Schhhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proprio niente, se non...godertelo


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per quelle bastano pure un bancario e una commessa ben motivati


 
Mi sa che il concetto di "pulp"di Lupa è un pò più estremo rispetto a quello della commessa... però certo non si sa mai cosa può combinare un "bancario ben motivato"!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sa che il concetto di *"pulp"*di Lupa è un pò più estremo rispetto a quello della commessa... però certo non si sa mai cosa può combinare un "bancario ben motivato"!!!


E che sarà mai? Un sano pulp è alla portata di tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo che...un bancario ben motivato fa più paura del rapinatore


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E che sarà mai? Un sano pulp è alla portata di tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Tu quoque Micia...


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Ho qualche sfocato ricordo liceale..............
"Neque imbellem feroces progenerant aquilae columbam"  ..........
Focose aquile non generano mai una pacifica colomba..........
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho qualche sfocato ricordo liceale..............
> "Neque imbellem feroces progenerant aquilae columbam" ..........
> Focose aquile non generano mai una pacifica colomba..........
> Bruja


Bella!
Queste frasi latine sono particolarmente "fascinose"


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*eccallà..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ho qualche sfocato ricordo liceale..............
> "Neque imbellem feroces progenerant aquilae columbam" ..........
> Focose aquile non generano mai una pacifica colomba..........
> Bruja


 
l'ha detta...


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*............*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ha detta...


 
Sgrunt!!!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*ahahahah*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sgrunt!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a rivoglio mori.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









esco di casa..è meglio...

un baciolo Bru' e a tutti.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho qualche sfocato ricordo liceale..............
> "Neque imbellem feroces progenerant aquilae columbam" ..........
> Focose aquile non generano mai una pacifica colomba..........
> Bruja


Portasse sfiga?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No dai, ragassi... a sto giro ce la metto tutta...


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .....No dai, ragassi... a sto giro ce la metto tutta...


Che tenero il faccino con la bandierina .....


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Che tenero il faccino con la bandierina .....









(mi sento un pò idiota)


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> (mi sento un pò idiota)


 
Lupa ribadisco gli auguri ma...ma...tu cerchi il fidanzamento con il bombarolo? Non è ossimoresco?! (scusate l'orrido neologismo)

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lupa ribadisco gli auguri ma...ma...tu cerchi il fidanzamento con il bombarolo? Non è ossimoresco?! (scusate l'orrido neologismo)
> 
> Bacio!


Veramente... è lui che ha deciso di fidanzarsi con me.
E chi sono io per contraddire un terrorista?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, Verena, io non cerco niente.

Ci siamo incontrati, ci siamo piaciuti tantissimo.
Siamo insieme.

Non è complicato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi... lui corre. Corre veloce (sai com'è... c'è abituato)... c'ha il metabolismo alto, 90 battiti al minuto di media... e quindi c'ha tutto chiaro.
E' un decisionista, diciamo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io c'ho provato a starmente un pò più sulle mie... ma devo dire che fin'ora c'ha avuto ragione lui.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*telecronaca di un innammoramento annunciato*



La Lupa ha detto:


> (mi sento un pò idiota)


 
è allora è buon segno...quando ci sente idioti e si alza la bandierina è fatta.

Siori ,annuncio Vobis..


* la Lupa..ce la siamo giocataaaa.*

*- 1*

*a chi tocca adesso?*

*facciamo la conta:*

*amblimblo'..tre galline sul como'...che facevano all'amore con la figlia del dottore il dottore si ammalo' ambararabacciciecoccò.*


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(ma possibile che esca solo questa faccina????) 

Oh... comunque fin'ora vi ho fatto sentire solo il Lato B di quest'uomo.

Volete sentire anche il Lato A?

Lato A:
39 anni.
Celibe.
Nessuna ex moglie, ex figli... ex qualcosa.
Project Manager per una società di telecomunicazioni.
Auto/Motomunito di tutto punto.
Hobbies... vabbè lasciamo stare...
Non lo definirei un ficone... diciamo piuttosto... sicuramente un uomo magnetico.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*lupa..entriamo nei dettagli...*

cosa c'è sul suo commo-dino.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sono veramente troppo troppo contento, i tuoi messaggi .... hanno assunto un tenore diverso, che mi piace un sacco.... goditi i momenti della serie "chi vuol esser lieto sia perchè del doman non v'è certezza...."

un bacio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> è allora è buon segno...quando ci sente idioti e si alza la bandierina è fatta.
> 
> Siori ,annuncio Vobis..
> 
> ...


Prego, impicciati delle galline tue .............. !! Mi hai messo in subbuglio il pollaio in due secondi....... loro sono delle anime semplici, non hanno l'anima trifolata come noi........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja detta la "pollaiola"


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prego, impicciati delle galline tue .............. !! Mi hai messo in subbuglio il pollaio in due secondi....... loro sono delle anime semplici, non hanno l'anima trifolata come noi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono veramente troppo troppo contento, i tuoi messaggi .... hanno assunto un tenore diverso, che mi piace un sacco.... goditi i momenti della serie "chi vuol esser lieto sia perchè del doman non v'è certezza...."
> 
> un bacio
> 
> bastardo dentro


se..se..aspetta che si risvegli e sentirai le urla...


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caspita, ogni voce è una qualità.......... hai la nostra benedizione (la Badessa non è che sia entusiasta sai per lei esistono solo gli ex-voto, ma insomma speriamo bene)
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa c'è sul suo commo-dino.


mmm.... vediamo...

Un pacchetto di Marlboro
Un posacenere rigorosamente della Ceres
Una Ceres
Un fumetto di Andrea Pazienza
Un pacchetto di Smocking
Un cd di musica punk
2 telefoni
un portatile
E... haimè... un telecomando.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmm.... vediamo...
> 
> Un pacchetto di Marlboro
> Un posacenere rigorosamente della Ceres
> ...


 
Ora che ti ha conosciuto il telecomando lo defenestra....ha ben altro modo da passar il tempo


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmm.... vediamo...
> 
> Un pacchetto di Marlboro
> Un posacenere rigorosamente della Ceres
> ...


 
ci avevo indovinato...anche su Pazienza, avevo pensato anche ad Alan Ford...

il telecomendo..vabbè..lo puoi sempre lanciare dalla finestra, col telefono.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ora che ti ha conosciuto il telecomando lo defenestra....ha ben altro modo da passar il tempo


E insomma... non proprio... però sto w.e. poverino, gli ho concesso solo il moto GP.
E non glie l'ho fatto nemmeno vedere tutto.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E insomma... non proprio... però sto w.e. poverino, gli ho concesso solo il moto GP.
> E non glie l'ho fatto nemmeno vedere tutto.












   Mi immagino il poveretto con un occhio sulla curva del moto GP e uno sulle tue..di curve!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi immagino il poveretto con un occhio sulla curva del moto GP e uno sulle tue..di curve!!!!!


Ti dirò... non mi sembrava soffrisse.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che belle che siete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














Risate a parte, ma vi rendete conto? Lo dice in sordina ma, se la cosa persiste, *è la notizia dell'anno*!!

E' bellissimo Lupa, son felice per te. Un abbraccio.

(Eppoi il lato A mi pare assai promettente).


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ti dirò... non mi sembrava soffrisse.


 
Anche secondo me ha rinunciato volentieri alla vista completa di Valentino Rossi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bon belle pupattole e bei pupattoli....vado in palestra!!A dopooooo


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2007)

Il G.P.? La lupa si è sorbita tutto questo per amore?





   E' la NOTIZIA DEL FORUM!!!!



La Lupa ha detto:


> E insomma... non proprio... però sto w.e. poverino, gli ho concesso solo il moto GP.
> E non glie l'ho fatto nemmeno vedere tutto.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Il G.P.? La lupa si è sorbita tutto questo per amore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm...mi sa che lei faceva altro...mentre lui sbirciava Rossi....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*bella palestrata del forum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Anche secondo me ha rinunciato volentieri alla vista completa di Valentino Rossi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cura i quadricipidi..mi raccomando.

ps, mi manca la palestra.sigghete.


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Su su......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> cura i quadricipidi..mi raccomando.
> 
> ps, mi manca la palestra.sigghete.


Non avere nostalgie........se vuoi fare una sudata puoi sempre fare le pulizie di Pasqua!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non avere nostalgie........se vuoi fare una sudata puoi sempre fare le pulizie di Pasqua!!
> Bruja


 
me so pittatata una stanza intera ieri...sgrunt.


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Però*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> me so pittatata una stanza intera ieri...sgrunt.


 
Siccome questo è un Paese dove gli uomini sono santi, poeti e navigatori.......... come sempre a noi donne tocca tutto il resto  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siccome questo è un Paese dove gli uomini sono santi, poeti e navigatori.......... come sempre a noi donne tocca tutto il resto ......


Giudici che ti danno ragione, assegni di mantenimento, casa, mobili ... e figli, ...  per tutta la vita, ... è davvero una faticaccia ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Bruja, ... non mi mordere, non ho resistito .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (non vorrai sparare sulla bandiera bianca ?)


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siccome questo è un Paese dove gli uomini sono santi, poeti e navigatori.......... come sempre a noi donne tocca tutto il resto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma vulisse che lo fossero pè  davvero...per andare lontano...lontano...sempre piu' lontano...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cura i quadricipidi..mi raccomando.
> 
> ps, mi manca la palestra.sigghete.


Che rabbia...a causa del lavoro sempre più pressante non ci vado da tempggi avevo deciso...mi ero preparata...sto per uscire...CHIAMA IL CLIENTE....che vuole una nuova versione dell'offerta entro domani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Risultato...mi sono messa a fare conference calls che ho finito solo alle 10.
Altro che quadricipide....grrr........................................

Voglio fare movimento...che tra l'altro mi aiuta a sfogarmi.......!!!!grrrr


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Giudici che ti danno ragione, assegni di mantenimento, casa, mobili ... e figli, ... per tutta la vita, ... è davvero una faticaccia ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non sparo sulla Croce Rossa, sui moschettieri e sui tartassati dalla magistratura........ ma tu ammetti che non è che siate sempre delle perle........... è che noi donne alla fine siamo molto comprensive e perdoniamo, perdoniamo, perdoniamo............lo vuoi pagare o no questo perdono????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

Ma la finite????

Che qua c'è gente che soffre!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, niente, non spaventatevi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' che il mio separatista in questo momento è in ospedale che sta aspettando di andare sotto i ferri.
Intervento per cui era in attesa da un pò... l'hanno chiamato qualche giorno fa.

Ora... sta prendendo carattere di tragedia sta cosa... è da ieri che ci scambiamo telefonate e messaggi d'addio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... io mi chiedo se me la sento di vivere in quest'atmosfera da Conte di Montecristo.

Me la sento?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa di sì.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Noi un Abate Farìa non lo abbiamo, fa lo stesso Don Trottolino?
Su su, coraggio, non abbandonarti a questa atmosfera da tregenda......... deve fare un intervento programmato, mica ha avuto malori.......stai su e reagisci!!!
Io son più preoccupata per te che per lui...........pensa un po' !!!
Stai tranquilla e facci sapere..........
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la finite????
> 
> Che qua c'è gente che soffre!!!
> 
> ...


Addirittura...ma dai, non drammatizzate un po' troppo? Pensa positivo Lupa


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la finite????
> 
> Che qua c'è gente che soffre!!!
> 
> ...


Ma mi sono persa...chi è questo tizio?


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma mi sono persa...chi è questo tizio?


Ma stai scherzando?  
Va bene essere distratte, ma è una settimana che il forum è in subbuglio per questo bel tenebroso che ha irretito Lupacchiotta nostra............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Va bene essere distratte, ma è una settimana che il forum è in subbuglio per questo bel tenebroso che ha irretito Lupacchiotta nostra.............
> 
> 
> ...


Ah parla proprio di ILLO.
No perchè ho letto: lo hanno chiamato qualche giorno fa..ho immaginato che fosse da qualche giorno in ospedale...cosa impossibile visto che domenica ILLO era impegnato tra una gincana e una curva della lupacchiotta!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Noi un Abate Farìa non lo abbiamo, fa lo stesso Don Trottolino?
> Su su, coraggio, non abbandonarti a questa atmosfera da tregenda......... deve fare un intervento programmato, mica ha avuto malori.......stai su e reagisci!!!
> Io son più preoccupata per te che per lui...........pensa un po' !!!
> Stai tranquilla e facci sapere..........
> Bruja








  ... lo so... ma è lui che mi mette ansia... continua a farmi dichiarazioni da tregenda, appunto.

Io cerco pure di sostenerlo, ma santoiddio, questo c'ha proprio il gusto del drammatico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però... devo anche dire che mi piace... si sta lasciando andare a dichiarazioni più sperticate che mai... sai com'è... quando il culo stringe...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ah parla proprio di ILLO.
> No perchè ho letto: lo hanno chiamato qualche giorno fa..ho immaginato che fosse da qualche giorno in ospedale...cosa impossibile visto che domenica ILLO era impegnato tra una gincana e una curva della lupacchiotta!!


Lui, lui... è sempre lui.
E' entrato stamattina, bello rasato e digiunato.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... lo so... ma è lui che mi mette ansia... continua a farmi dichiarazioni da tregenda, appunto.
> 
> Io cerco pure di sostenerlo, ma santoiddio, questo c'ha proprio il gusto del drammatico.
> 
> ...


Non essere cinica


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Marzo 2007)

*Non ci son più...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la finite????
> 
> Che qua c'è gente che soffre!!!
> 
> ...


...i briganti di una volta!!

Come un qualsiasi impiegato che deve farsi togliere un callo la mette sul tragico... già vedo la lupacchiotta farsi infermiera con tanto di brodino e termometro per provargli ogni due minuti la febbre, alzargli il cuscino per farlo star più comodo, portargli le riviste, le babucce etc etc....

A tempora...a mores!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... lo so... ma è lui che mi mette ansia... continua a farmi dichiarazioni da tregenda, appunto.
> 
> Io cerco pure di sostenerlo, ma santoiddio, questo c'ha proprio il gusto del drammatico.
> 
> ...


Ma come!!Un omaccione come lui...bombarolo...dovrebbe essersi fatto una pellaccia...e poi....diventa un cucciolotto che ah bisogno di essere rassicurato!!







Questi uomini!


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Don Trottolino*

Poi siamo noi le linguacce..................!!!  
Intanto fai il tuo dovere, apri il breviario e recita una preghiera di protezione per il bombarolo!!  
Eh... non ci sono più le vocazioni di una volta .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

E' uscito, l'ho sentito adesso.

La situazione era peggiore di quello che s'aspettavano ma l'intervento è andato bene (sorry, non ve lo racconto cosa è...).

Mi ha appena detto di essere innamorato ma abbiamo concordato che è colpa della morfina.

Ragazzi, ce l'ho nel culo.

Con affetto, dalle barricate, 

La Lupa.


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2007)

*ma LupaLupona...*

quante novità tutte assieme!
ma guarda un pò povero figliolo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lo hai già ridotto così male?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' uscito, l'ho sentito adesso.
> 
> La situazione era peggiore di quello che s'aspettavano ma l'intervento è andato bene (sorry, non ve lo racconto cosa è...).
> 
> ...


 
In bocca al lupo per ILLO.Devo dire che sembra davvero cotto a puntino!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

Ah Lea! (sospiro).

Manco io sono del tutto lucida.

Più passano i giorni e le ore, più questa cosa sta montando come la panna.

Io sono ancora con le mani sulla ringhiera, ma francamente tra un pò mi butto.

Non credo di riuscire a frenare e, tutto sommato, mi domando se ci sarebbe una ragione per farlo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah Lea! (sospiro).
> 
> Manco io sono del tutto lucida.
> 
> ...


Lanciati, sennò poi rimpiageresti il salto. Magari con l'elastico, così non sbatti per terra e ti fai male. Ma buttati


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lanciati, sennò poi rimpiageresti il salto. Magari con l'elastico, così non sbatti per terra e ti fai male. Ma buttati


Sì.
Sì sì, lo faccio.

A sto giro, lo faccio.

L'altro giorno un'amica mi diceva: guarda che solo un uomo del genere può riuscire ad entrare davvero nella tua vita e probabilmente solo una donna come te può fare altrettanto nella sua.

E mi sa tanto che c'ha ragione.


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2007)

*LupaLupona*

E' il tempo giusto per togliere le mani dalla ringhiera,
anche lui, chissà da quanto le teneva così.. ed aveva maturato la voglia di buttarsi...
vi siete conosciuti al momento giusto e non c'è nulla da fare se non buttarsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quale ragione dovrebbe sconsigliarvi di vivere/la/vi?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2007)

Lupotta lanciati ... col paracadute


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> E' il tempo giusto per togliere le mani dalla ringhiera,
> anche lui, chissà da quanto le teneva così.. ed aveva maturato la voglia di buttarsi...
> vi siete conosciuti al momento giusto e non c'è nulla da fare se non buttarsi
> 
> ...


Nessuna.

Grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' uscito, l'ho sentito adesso.
> 
> La situazione era peggiore di quello che s'aspettavano ma l'intervento è andato bene (sorry, non ve lo racconto cosa è...).
> 
> ...


Lupa in bocca al lupo, spero si riprenda presto (perché è il tuo amato, per i bombaroli continuo a non avere nessunissima simpatia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2007)

il paracadute sempre. Ma buttati.


Lettrice ha detto:


> Lupotta lanciati ... col paracadute


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2007)

*...*



Iris ha detto:


> il paracadute sempre. Ma buttati.


...ma anche senza ...(che paracadute potrebbe usare?)...tanto poi spiaccicati ci finiamo tutti ..meglio dopo un entusiasmante volo che inciampando in una buca 

	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



> L'altro giorno un'amica mi diceva: guarda che solo un uomo del genere può riuscire ad entrare davvero nella tua vita e probabilmente solo una donna come te può fare altrettanto nella sua.


 
è anche io lo credo..per quanto non ti conosca come questa tua amica.

vedo scintille di tutti i colori..litigate furiose..come riappacificazioni altrettanto intense...insomma...un manicomio...di rapporto..ma VIVO!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma anche senza ...(che paracadute potrebbe usare?)...tanto poi spiaccicati ci finiamo tutti ..meglio dopo un entusiasmante volo che inciampando in una buca


persa..ma che ci fai in una redazione di un giornale? ahahahah


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2007)

*mica capita..*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa..ma che ci fai in una redazione di un giornale? ahahahah


...non dev'essere giornata..non ho capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non dev'essere giornata..non ho capito


il tuo avatar credo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2007)

*ahhhh*


Ma no ...è una scena di Notting hill.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' nella libreria di lui ..quando lei si azzerbinizza e gli regalo lo Chagal..e lui dice che non ce la fa e..come sempre nei film di Julia Roberts..i costumisti la vestono da oratorio per tentare di riconquistare il lui del caso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mailea ha detto:


> il tuo avatar credo...


 
​


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è anche io lo credo..per quanto non ti conosca come questa tua amica.
> 
> vedo scintille di tutti i colori..litigate furiose..come riappacificazioni altrettanto intense...insomma...un manicomio...di rapporto..ma VIVO!


Sì... ehm... io salterei le litigate furiose... 'si sa mai gli scappasse del tritolo...


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ehm... io salterei le litigate furiose... 'si sa mai gli scappasse del tritolo...


 
Perchè secondo te a voi due serve anche il tritolo.................non bastate già voi??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Santé al tuo dinamitardo..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah Lea! (sospiro).
> 
> Manco io sono del tutto lucida.
> 
> ...


 
per quanto tu possa sforzarti a cercarla io non credo proprio ci sia; l'amore è l'unica situazione in cui si supera sempre (o quasi) l'istinto di autoconservazione.... salta, lupa e senza paracadute e che il tuo possa essere un volo senza fine

bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2007)

*colonna sonora per lupa*

vi immaginate se si sposano?

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://tradimento.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=40919_


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi immaginate se si sposano?
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y


 














Mi hai fatto schiattare....proprio a tema!


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Micio.....*

Sei nominata ufficialmente esperta musicale per le colonne sonore del forum! 
Bruja

p.s. (naturalmente gratis..........non sperare in un euro !!!!!)


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi immaginate se si sposano?
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y_


Storia di un impiegato...che disco


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi immaginate se si sposano?
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y


Confesso che l'altra notte, in un delirio mezzo chimico e mezzo omeopatico, ci siamo cantati tutto l'album.






Buongiorno!

_Certo bisogna farne di strada __da una ginnastica d'obbedienza_
_fino ad un gesto molto più umano __che ti dia il senso della violenza_
_però bisogna farne altrettanta __per diventare così coglioni_
_da non riuscire più a capire __che non ci sono poteri buoni_
_da non riuscire più a capire __che non ci sono poteri buoni_


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Senti un po' Lupattolona, come sta mister Dinamite ? 
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Lupattolona, come sta mister Dinamite ?
> Bruja


L'intervento è andato bene.
Probabilmente oggi lo fanno uscire.

Ieri sera stava piuttosto male, oggi non l'ho ancora sentito, aspetto che lo visitino e gli dicano qualcosa.

Io sono un pò in paranoia, ma me la tengo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Confesso che l'altra notte, in un delirio mezzo chimico e mezzo omeopatico, ci siamo cantati tutto l'album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Quando in anticipo sul tuo stupore, 
verranno a crederti del nostro amore, 
a quella gente consumata nel farsi dar retta 
un amore così lungo, 
tu non darglielo in fretta._
_Non spalancare le labbra ad un ingorgo di parole 
le tue labbra così frenate nelle fantasie dell'amore. 
Dopo l'amore così sicure a rifugiarsi nei "sempre" 
nell'ipocrisia dei "mai"._
_Non sono riuscito a cambiarti 
non mi hai cambiato lo sai._


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Quando in anticipo sul tuo stupore, _
> _verranno a crederti del nostro amore, _
> _a quella gente consumata nel farsi dar retta _
> _un amore così lungo, _
> ...


Guarda che se incominciamo così, non la finiamo più, eh?

L'hai mai sentito questo pezzo cantato da Finardi? 
Roba da svenire.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_...e i miei alibi prendono fuoco, il Guttuso ancora da autenticare_
_adesso le fiamme mi avvolgono il letto_
_questi i sogni che non fanno svegliare._
_*Vostro Onore, sei un figlio di troia,*_
_*mi sveglio ancora e mi sveglio sudato,*_
_*ora aspettami fuori dal sogno*_
_*ci vedremo davvero, *_
_*io ricomincio da capo.*_


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda che se incominciamo così, non la finiamo più, eh?
> 
> L'hai mai sentito questo pezzo cantato da Finardi?
> Roba da svenire.
> ...


Sogno numero 2 fatto da Finardi è magnifico. 
Ma il top delle reinterpretazioni di Faber è Amico Fragile di Vasco  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...potevo stuzzicare i pantaloni della sconosciuta
fino a vederle spalancarsi la bocca.
Potevo chiedere ad uno qualunque dei miei figli
di parlare ancora male e ad alta voce di me.
Potevo barattare la mia chitarra e il suo elmo
con una scatola di legno che dicesse perderemo.
Potevo chiedervi come si chiama il vostro cane
il mio è un po' di tempo che si chiama Libero.
Potevo assumere un cannibale al giorno
per farmi insegnare la mia distanza dalle stelle.
Potevo attraversare litri e litri di corallo
per raggiungere un posto che si chiamasse arrivederci.
E mai, mai che mi sia venuto in mente,
di essere più ubriaco di voi,
di essere molto più ubriaco di voi.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sogno numero 2 fatto da Finardi è magnifico.
> Ma il top delle reinterpretazioni di Faber è Amico Fragile di Vasco
> 
> 
> ...


No, non son d'accordo.
Eugenio su tutti.
Poi Teresa con La ballata del Michè e Fiorella con Khorakhanè.

_E se questo vuol dire rubare_
_questo filo di pane tra miseria e fortuna_
_allo specchio di questa kampina_
_ai miei occhi limpidi come un addio_
_lo può dire soltanto chi sa di raccogliere in bocca_
_il punto di vista_
_di Dio_


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, non son d'accordo.
> Eugenio su tutti.
> Poi Teresa con La ballata del Michè e Fiorella con Khorakhanè.
> 
> ...


De gustibus.
Ma le due canzoni che preferisco e che caratterizzano meglio De Andrè, a mio modo di vedere sono:
"Amico fragile" e "Jones il suonatore-Non al denaro, non all'amore nè al cielo"


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> De gustibus.
> Ma le due canzoni che preferisco e che caratterizzano meglio De Andrè, a mio modo di vedere sono:
> "Amico fragile" e "Jones il suonatore-Non al denaro, non all'amore nè al cielo"


Che caratterizzano meglio lui?
Sì sì, sicuramente Il suonatore Jones!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_Libertà l'ho vista dormire_
_nei campi coltivati_
_a cielo e denaro,_
_a cielo ed amore,_
_protetta da un filo spinato_
_Libertà l'ho vista svegliarsi_
_ogni volta che ho suonato_
_per un fruscio di ragazze a un ballo, _
_per un compagno ubriaco_

Ti prego, molliamola lì.
Non la finisco più!!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che caratterizzano meglio lui?
> Sì sì, sicuramente Il suonatore Jones!
> 
> 
> ...


Amo questi versi. A casa ho una bellissima incisione fatta da una mia amica con la caricatura di De Andrè menestrello medievale, e sotto scritta a pennino e china tutta la canzone......
vabbè, finiamola qui


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sei nominata ufficialmente esperta musicale per le colonne sonore del forum!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. (naturalmente gratis..........non sperare in un euro !!!!!)


 
per amore questo ed altro....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> L'intervento è andato bene.
> Probabilmente oggi lo fanno uscire.
> 
> Ieri sera stava piuttosto male, oggi non l'ho ancora sentito, aspetto che lo visitino e gli dicano qualcosa.
> ...


 
Bella Lupacchia...intenerita...


sarà piu' bello fare le coccole a il Lazzaro Bombarolo...o no?!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2007)

*mascherina*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Amo questi versi. A casa ho una bellissima incisione fatta da una mia amica con la caricatura di De Andrè menestrello medievale, e sotto scritta a pennino e china tutta la canzone......
> vabbè, finiamola qui


io pure...De Andrè è un poeta...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bella Lupacchia...intenerita...
> 
> 
> sarà piu' bello fare le coccole a il Lazzaro Bombarolo...o no?!


Fffff... guarda... sono stanca.

Lo sento dolorante e preoccupato. E non so come comportarmi.
Sono due giorni che siamo incollati al telefono ed è una cosa che mi logora.
E non glie lo voglio far pesare.

Nello stesso tempo vorrei che sentisse che sono vicina, ma non voglio stressarlo.
Lui mi vuol far sentire che mi vorrebbe vicina, ma non me lo vuol far pesare.

Insomma, due deficienti.

Non ci vediamo da lunedì mattina e sembra passato un secolo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io pure...De Andrè è un poeta...


Si...un grande poeta


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fffff... guarda... sono stanca.
> 
> Lo sento dolorante e preoccupato. E non so come comportarmi.
> Sono due giorni che siamo incollati al telefono ed è una cosa che mi logora.
> ...


Perchè non vai a trovarlo?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non vai a trovarlo?


No, che si riprenda.
Non direi che gli farebbe piacere, l'hanno rivoltato ben bene.

Dice che venerdì sarà operativo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Marzo 2007)

mmh stai a vedere che, gira che ti rigira, Lupa trova un papà a Lupottella.











    ora mi azzanna


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> mmh stai a vedere che, gira che ti rigira, Lupa trova un papà a Lupottella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'ho sentito sai???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, faremo due bambini e li chiameremo Sacco e Vanzetti.


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> T'ho sentito sai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora coi piccini state attenti alle prese di corrente


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora coi piccini state attenti alle prese di corrente


Questa è macabra, però!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E sai che botti a capodanno???


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa è macabra, però!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un pochetto, ma se vai a scegliere sti' nomi...la prudenza non è mai troppa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Botti? ...immagino


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Fra un Piedigrotta e un altro....................non che che ti stai rendendo conto che sei rosolata, cucinata, ammansita e pure accalappiata?
........... va beh, solo per te............. fa conto che te la mandi lui........

Quanno se ne venette â parta mia, 
ero 'o cchiù guappo 'e vascio â Sanitá... 
Mo, ch'aggio perzo tutt''a guapparía, 
cacciatemmenne 'a dint''a suggitá!... 




Che s'ha da fare per amicizia............  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old kyaranat (28 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fra un Piedigrotta e un altro....................non che che ti stai rendendo conto che sei rosolata, cucinata, ammansita e pure accalappiata?
> ........... va beh, solo per te............. fa conto che te la mandi lui........
> 
> Quanno se ne venette â parta mia,
> ...


 

...Bruja!
hai discendenze partenopee nel pollaio genealogico??


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fra un Piedigrotta e un altro....................non che che ti stai rendendo conto che sei rosolata, cucinata, ammansita e pure accalappiata?
> ........... va beh, solo per te............. fa conto che te la mandi lui........
> 
> Quanno se ne venette â parta mia,
> ...












   Grazie Bru...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... sono commossa!


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Kyaranat*



kyaranat ha detto:


> ...Bruja!
> hai discendenze partenopee nel pollaio genealogico??


 

Che mi risulti no, ma ho una certa facilità "ambientale".............non metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla rettitudine morale gallinesca delle varie bis e trisnonne........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Su su....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Bru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forza Lupacchiotta da combattimento..............domani per te è davvero "un altro giorno"...... mi sa che sei più seguita tu di Beautiful!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forza Lupacchiotta da combattimento..............domani per te è davvero "un altro giorno"...... mi sa che sei più seguita tu di Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi hi hi... certo che a voler rimanere anonimi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... comunque Bru, "seguita"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non potresti usare un'altro termine? 

Sai com'è...


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2007)

*Hem hem.............*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Hi hi hi... certo che a voler rimanere anonimi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa che ti posso dire.............m'è venuto spontaneo............ preferivi partecipata, condivisa, caldeggiata........... ??? Senti ......ti pensiamo tanto!! Va bene? ..........così se ne esce senza fare danni .................  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

Comunque, c'è poco da ridere... è dalle 11 di stamattina che non lo sento.

Sono distrutta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ps: ovviamente scherzo. Ma sono un pò in pensiero. Gli ho mandato un sms un'oretta fa e non risponde. Spero che stia riposando. Non vorrei che ci fossero complicazioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque, c'è poco da ridere... è dalle 11 di stamattina che non lo sento.
> 
> Sono distrutta.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, sta controllando e verificando di poter fare un figurone venerdì...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sta controllando e verificando di poter fare un figurone venerdì...


No...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mi ha telefonato adesso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... l'hanno portato a casa ed è riuscito a riposare un pò. Sta molto male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Son tanto triste, vorrei pigliarmene un pò io di quel male lì... uffa... povero... sai, il chirurgo ha detto che quando hanno aperto hanno trovato una situazione molto peggiore di quella che avevano diagnosticato. Comunque l'intervento è andato bene, quindi si tratta solo di lasciar passare questi primi giorni...


Cazzo però.
Che sfiga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2007)

*Fantastico!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi immaginate se si sposano?
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXu5fUPc0Y


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sparo sulla Croce Rossa, sui moschettieri e sui tartassati dalla magistratura........ ma tu ammetti che non è che siate sempre delle perle........... è che noi donne alla fine siamo molto comprensive e perdoniamo, perdoniamo, perdoniamo............lo vuoi pagare o no questo perdono?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiaramente ho semplificato e generalizzato .... non sono sempre delle perle quelle che ricevete, ... ma noi ci prendiamo molti siluri.

A  meno che qualcuno consideri un vantaggio perdere: casa, chiesa e figli ... in cambio di pagare a tempo indeterminato qualcuna e un figlio che ... se non si vede, .... è meglio non vedere.
PS: non mi freghi Bruja ..... ho sempre la bandiera bianca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (non si spara su questa)


----------



## La Lupa (29 Marzo 2007)

Ah... mi son scordata di darvi il bollettino medico... vi interessa no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il paziente è sofferente. Non c'è che dire.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si sta facendo di Toradol di brutta maniera, ma serve a poco.
Oggi però è riuscito a riposare un pò di più; la notte era passata in bianco.

Quanto al delirio emotivo... beh... dobbiamo constatare (e non ci dispiace) che non era dovuto alla morfina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2007)

*mhm*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah... mi son scordata di darvi il bollettino medico... vi interessa no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ..in salute e in malattia ..l'avete già provato ...


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ..in salute e in malattia ..l'avete già provato ...


 
Dici che sono a metà dell'opera?.................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (29 Marzo 2007)

Spiritose!


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Spiritose!


 
E su.......... si cercava di svagarti, mi sa che adesso convalescenza a parte hai i rospetti tuoi con questo "amore" che sta diventando un tantinello ingombrante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (29 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E su.......... si cercava di svagarti, mi sa che adesso convalescenza a parte hai i rospetti tuoi con questo "amore" che sta diventando un tantinello ingombrante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' che non lo vedo da lunedì...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... da lunedì!!! Capisci Bru????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son 3 giorni!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sto messa male, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao ragasse, vado a farmi un giretto, a domani... smack!


----------



## La Lupa (30 Marzo 2007)

Bollettino medico delle 16.18:

Il paziente presenta evidenti segni di miglioramento.
Contiamo di sospendere la terapia di Toradol tra oggi e domani.

Permangono tuttavia i dubbi sullo stato psichico; non vediamo cenni di miglioramento per quanto riguarda lo sproloquio e l'eccitabilità.
Se entro la giornata di domani non dovesse presentarsi un pur lieve miglioramento ci vedremo costretti ad una terapia d'urto.

Pensavamo al sequestro di persona.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (30 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bollettino medico delle 16.18:
> 
> Il paziente presenta evidenti segni di miglioramento.
> Contiamo di sospendere la terapia di Toradol tra oggi e domani.
> ...


 
mmmm..... cara Lupacchiotta..... i sintomi sono proprio quelli di una bella bella malattia..... ci vuole assolutamente la terapia d'urto.... 

un bacio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Va bene che qui trattiamo innamoramento mail sequestro............ non è che vuoi metterti in pari con la fedina .......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

'giorno!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

*lupa..*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno!!!


'giorno...cambiato il pannolino?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno!!!


Ciao  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Come va la convalescenza?


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

Ciao ragasssssi!!!

Bene, bene, va bene!

Sabato sera siamo anche usciti un pochetto.
Giusto il tempo di svaligiare un paio di bar.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Va meglio, dai. Non benissimo, ma meglio.

Oggi c'ha la visita di controllo, stiamo già progettanto il prossimo w.e.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao ragasssssi!!!
> 
> Bene, bene, va bene!
> 
> ...


Che tra l'altro sarà di ben tre giorni....


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro sarà di ben tre giorni....


Enfatti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh... vi faccio ridere... l'altra sera lo vado a prendere per l'aperitivo (non può guidare ancora)... dove andiamo ?
Mi fa: se ti va andiamo da ***... ti faccio conoscere qualche amico...
IO: va bene, non lo conosco sto posto....
LUI: Oh... non ti spaventare eh... sai... è gente un pò così... però sei con me... non c'è problema, sono tutti amici...

Arriviamo, mi fermo davanti al bar, scendiamo... un pò di gente fuori... uno grosso grosso, lo guardo, mi guarda...

IO: R*** ma sei tu?
Sto qua: B***!!! Ma ciao!!!!
IO: Ma quant'è che non ti vedo (baci, abbracci), come stai???
Sto qua: E sai... sono stato un pò "via"... come ti va?... ecc... ecc..

Il mio separtista che ci guarda come un bambino guarda un aeroplano... OH! Ci sarei anch'io!!! Vabbè... due chiacchiere ed entriamo dentro....


Al bancone, vedo un tipo...

IO: Hei!!! S****!!!! Porca puttana, ma come stai!!!!!!
il tipo: B****!!!!! Porca vacca ma sei proprio tu????
IO: Come ti va tesoro???
il tipo: Eh!!! M'hanno appena ricostruito la faccia, vado a firmare due volte al giorno per il resto non c'è male....
IO: Sai ho visto **** l'altro giorno... è uscito... e bla bla...


L'insurrezionalista a quel punto mi si piazza davanti, mi fissa negli occhi e mi dice:

Dì la verità, sono io che devo avere paura, vero?

E' adorbile.


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa della Mala....*

.... ma mì ma mì ma mì, quaranta dì, quaranta nott, a S.Vittur a ciapà i bott ........ mi sun de quei che parlen nò!!!

Hihihihihihi......... C'era una volta un agnello  ribelle e una la Lupa ...... etc etc etc 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

Hi hi hi... sai Bru... a volte manco io mi rendo conto di certe cose...
Una mia amica sostiene che la mia vita sembra scritta da Pennac!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi sa che c'ha ragione.


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

beh.. il locale dove stavi con "la famiglia" non credo fosse frequentato dai fraticelli


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> beh.. il locale dove stavi con "la famiglia" non credo fosse frequentato dai fraticelli


Ma infatti è lì che ho conosciuto il mio Proudhon, anni fa.

Tra l'altro, non ti dico nei bassifondi che tot-fidanzato stanno facendo!!!

Son 2 w.e. ormai che non mi faccio viva e i ragazzi mi stan telefonando per sapere che diavolo succede... ora, io glielo dico che sto con uno, ma non gli dico chi!

Così si stan sperticando in ipotesi...


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma infatti è lì che ho conosciuto il mio Proudhon, anni fa.
> 
> Tra l'altro, non ti dico nei bassifondi che tot-fidanzato stanno facendo!!!
> 
> ...


Lupastizzosa


----------



## Rebecca (2 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Enfatti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













Fantastico.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Ciao ragazzi.

Sono ufficialmente nel panico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho un uomo, ho un treno.

E io in garage c'ho la carrozza. Cosa faccio?

Uffff, stamattina sono pesissima.


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Lipa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Sono ufficialmente nel panico.
> 
> ...


Consiglio una paletta da capostazione...........potrebbe servire per le "palettate" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  in caso di controversie.......!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Ho capito solo che sei nel panico. Poi?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

eccherssaramai deragliare un treno...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho capito solo che sei nel panico. Poi?


E poi non lo so Iris!!!

Devi tirare il freno d'emergenza e stopparlo un attimo a questo, sennò in quattro e quattr'otto mi ritrovo incaprettata nel vano bagagli.

Come si fa... come si fa dico io in venti giorni a ribaltarsi la vita a questo modo?    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è credibile, dai! Io non riesco a credergli.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Si fa , si fa...
Io l'ho fatto. Se ti senti lasciati andare...ormai è andata d'altronde.
Può dirti bene come può dirti male. Ma se non vai fino in fondo non lo saprai mai.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si fa , si fa...
> Io l'ho fatto. Se ti senti lasciati andare...ormai è andata d'altronde.
> Può dirti bene come può dirti male. Ma se non vai fino in fondo non lo saprai mai.


Non mi voglio fermare Iris, ma io c'ho bisogno dei miei tempi.

Mi si sta rizzando il pelo.

E' compulsivo, invasivo, ESAGERATO.

E' esagerato, ecco. Io lo sapevo, lo sapevo che era così. Ma minchia!!!
Così tanto!?!

Non mi fa respirare, non mi fa respirare!!!

E io so, lo so, che lo fa apposta.
Vuole avere il dominio completo. Lo so, lo sento, vuole che io non abbia scampo.

No.
Non ci sto dentro. Così non ci sto dentro.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*lupacchiotta*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi voglio fermare Iris, ma io c'ho bisogno dei miei tempi.
> 
> Mi si sta rizzando il pelo.
> 
> ...


Lupa, sai bene che TI devi ascoltare per il tuo bene...e non aggiungo altro perchè sai già tutto.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi voglio fermare Iris, ma io c'ho bisogno dei miei tempi.
> 
> Mi si sta rizzando il pelo.
> 
> ...


Sarò sincera. Qusta faccenda non mi piace. Ci sono uomini (li conosco) che fanno così.
Non mi piace. Sei abbastanza intelligente da sapere quando è troppo. Sai distinguere l'amore dal possesso.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi voglio fermare Iris, ma io c'ho bisogno dei miei tempi.
> 
> Mi si sta rizzando il pelo.
> 
> ...


La natura maschile, nella sua vera essenza.
Mi sa che è per questo che ti piace.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi voglio fermare Iris, ma io c'ho bisogno dei miei tempi.
> 
> Mi si sta rizzando il pelo.
> 
> ...


Ok chi e' il "Borderline personality" tra voi due?


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok chi e' il "Borderline personality" tra voi due?


Eh! E' una bella lotta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*Moltimò*... sì, è vero, mi piace molto.

Ma un pò meno, si potrebbe?
Lo volevo uno che mi prendesse per i capelli, ma questo vuole lo scalpo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Paura? La volete sapere?

Ora ti inculo per bene, ti metto in dispensa così so che ci sei e non c'ho ansie e poi vedi che bel personaggino che ti divento! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io però in cantina non mi ci faccio mettere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A chiosare, per non essere fraintesi, tutto questo lo fa con una dolcezza, una limpidezza, un trasporto AB Normal.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! E' una bella lotta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da come lo hai sempre descritto, immaginavo non fosse un centrista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Questo ama le estreme, quindi vuole lo scalpo.
Ma non credo che la tua paura abbia ragion d'essere, cara Lupa. Perchè non credo sia stupido, e avrà subito capito che in cantina non ti fai chiudere.
No, non fa quel ragionamento. Semplicemente, è la sua natura.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Essendoci passata, ecco ora ve l'ho detto, un rapporto del genere non tiene.
Ho lo prendi pure tu per i capelli, o ti troverai col culo per terra.
Non farti possedere del tutto (la mente intendo)


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da come lo hai sempre descritto, immaginavo non fosse un centrista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici eh?

Sai, non so quale delle due spiegazioni preferire.

Poi, per carità, ci metto anche del mio... io sono totalmente disabituata a relazioni vere.

Stamattina mia sorella mi diceva (incazzandosi) che è assolutamente normale che una persona alla quale piaci molto ti voglia vedere il più possibile, stare con te il più possibile, ecc... ecc...

Forse sono io che vedo fantasmi dove non ci sono e uniti ad una personalità come la sua mi fanno tremare i polsi.

Forse, banalmente, ho solo una fottuta paura.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Essendoci passata, ecco ora ve l'ho detto, un rapporto del genere non tiene.
> Ho lo prendi pure tu per i capelli, o ti troverai col culo per terra.
> Non farti possedere del tutto (la mente intendo)


E sì Iris, lo so, è già successo anche a me.
Ma ero molto più giovane e me lo son preso in quel posto.

Solo che se adesso ho la capicità di vederla questa cosa, a mio discapito c'è il fatto che se quello di allora era il galletto del pollaio, questo è Napoleone.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Non ti sottovalutare. Sei adulta adesso.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dici eh?
> 
> Sai, non so quale delle due spiegazioni preferire.
> 
> ...


...me sa de' si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però, scusa. Paura di che? Lasciati andare. Hai paura che se lo fai, lui poi ti "penetra" la testa? Ma è bellissimo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per innamorarsi bisogna lasciarsi andare...abbassare gli scudi e arrendersi al "nemico"


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Considera che sei una sfida. Più è difficile metterti in cantina..più lui si sforzerà di farlo.
Ma ripeto, sei secondo me capace di gestirlo.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...me sa de' si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non è bellissimo. Io detesto chi vuole "penetrarmi" la testa.Nella mia testa si entra quando io lo voglio, e fin dove voglio.
Sarò malata. ma sono così.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No non è bellissimo. Io detesto chi vuole "penetrarmi" la testa.Nella mia testa si entra quando io lo voglio, e fin dove voglio.
> Sarò malata. ma sono così.


Allora non ti piace essere innamorata. Leggittima scelta. Ma a questo mondo non si può godere di capra e cavoli. Facendo così, ci si priva di emozioni bellissime. Lo sanno bene miliardi di esseri umani che nei millenni le hanno provate. Per te, no.  Devi essere spiccatamente razionale.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Non e' molto edificante vivere considerando un possibile amore come il nemico numero 1... stando bene attente a non fare entrare il nemico in determinate aree oof limits... o che possa entrare ma che rispetti gli orari...

Domanda del grande filosofo italiano Toto':

Ma siamo uomini o caporali?!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Non e' molto edificante vivere considerando un possibile amore come il nemico numero 1... stando bene attente a non fare entrare il nemico in determinate aree oof limits... o che possa entrare ma che rispetti gli orari...*
> 
> Domanda del grande filosofo italiano Toto':
> 
> Ma siamo uomini o caporali?!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Avete ragione tutti.

E anche io ho ragione.

E anche lui ha ragione.

Perchè ognuno sente per se. Che cazzata eh?

Però è vero.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Avete ragione tutti.
> 
> E anche io ho ragione.
> 
> ...


"... e anche tu papassero mio!"

Ok chi mi sa dire da quale film e' tratta questa citazione?

Credo L'Insonne ci arriverebbe


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> "... e anche tu papassero mio!"
> 
> Ok chi mi sa dire da quale film e' tratta questa citazione?
> 
> Credo L'Insonne ci arriverebbe


Un film demenziale di spionaggio di una ventina d'anni fa almeno. Ma non ricordo il titolo...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Top Secret.


Che scemi che siete.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Top Secret.
> 
> 
> Che scemi che siete.


Esatto!!! Il titolo, non la considerazione finale...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto!!! Il titolo, non la considerazione finale...


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


ahahahahahahahahahah..........ricambio volentieri


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora non ti piace essere innamorata. Leggittima scelta. Ma a questo mondo non si può godere di capra e cavoli. Facendo così, ci si priva di emozioni bellissime. Lo sanno bene miliardi di esseri umani che nei millenni le hanno provate. Per te, no. Devi essere spiccatamente razionale.


Al contrario: sono tutto fuorchè razionale. i miei amori sono stati tutti colpi di fulmine.
quando amo sono totale e fedelissima...non riesco a vedere altro e a desiderare altro che il mio uomo.
Però non mi piace l'idea di amore come fusione, l'essere una cosa sola, il non avere segreti. C'è una parte di me che deve rimanere mia.
Non pretendo il dominio assoluto sui pensieri del mio uomo...lascio che abbia dei misteri...è più intrigante.
Io non mi privo di nessuna emozione....perchè dovrei..anzi così ne ho sempre di più.A
Altrimenti è noia.
Tutti i miei amori sono stati così: ho litigato, ma non mi sono mai annoiata.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

E' un film troppo scemo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









"I suoi testicoli in fiamme...Mein Herr"


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' molto edificante vivere considerando un possibile amore come il nemico numero 1... stando bene attente a non fare entrare il nemico in determinate aree oof limits... o che possa entrare ma che rispetti gli orari...
> 
> Domanda del grande filosofo italiano Toto':
> 
> Ma siamo uomini o caporali?!


Non riesco a farmi capire...non ci sono aree off limits a priori...la scoperta deve avvenire naturalmente, se fa paura bisogna fermarsi.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi capire...non ci sono aree off limits a priori...la scoperta deve avvenire naturalmente, se fa paura bisogna fermarsi.


 
Senti se tu scrivi Acqua non puoi aspettarti ti si dia del pane!!!

Scusa ma se tutti ti fraintendono forse dovresti rivedere il tuo modo di comunicare


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Al contrario: sono tutto fuorchè razionale. i miei amori sono stati tutti colpi di fulmine.
> quando amo sono totale e fedelissima...non riesco a vedere altro e a desiderare altro che il mio uomo.
> Però non mi piace l'idea di amore come fusione, l'essere una cosa sola, il non avere segreti. C'è una parte di me che deve rimanere mia.
> Non pretendo il dominio assoluto sui pensieri del mio uomo...lascio che abbia dei misteri...è più intrigante.
> ...


A leggerti, mi davi l'impressione di una donna molto razionale...invece ho sbagliato. Però se ti innamori, almeno nella prima fase la perdita dell'io e la fusione con l'altro c'è. Eccome se c'è. Poi pian pianino per fortuna si ritorna normali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e si recuperano certi spazi e certi pensieri.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti se tu scrivi Acqua non puoi aspettarti ti si dia del pane!!!
> 
> Scusa ma se tutti ti fraintendono forse dovresti rivedere il tuo modo di comunicare


Io ho detto che non riesco a farmi capire, non che tu non sia capace a capire.
Posso pure cambiare il mio modo di comunicare...non è una gara a chi è più bravo e intelligente.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho detto che non riesco a farmi capire, non che tu non sia capace a capire.
> Posso pure cambiare il mio modo di comunicare...non è una gara a chi è più bravo e intelligente.


Come ti pare... infatti vedo che hai capito cosa intendo


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A leggerti, mi davi l'impressione di una donna molto razionale...invece ho sbagliato. Però se ti innamori, almeno nella prima fase la perdita dell'io e la fusione con l'altro c'è. Eccome se c'è. Poi pian pianino per fortuna si ritorna normali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono razionale in alcune cose...in amore non sono razionale, almeno nella fase dell'innamoramento. 
Però la perdita di me stessa non l'ho mai provata. O forse non me ne sono accorta.
Pazzie per amore, ne ho fatte, e come!!!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

No. Un momento! Fermi tutti!

Io di perdere me stessa non ci penso nella maniera più assoluta, mai più!

Fatto, grazie, è stato bello ora passiamo ad altro...

Nonno, io voglio imparare un nuovo modo... quello intelligente.

Ma scherziamo? C'ho messo una vita a recuperarmi e diventare quel che sono e dovrei mandare tutto a gambe all'aria?
Non se ne parla nemmeno.

Io sono questa, non mi perdo e non mi perderò, se ti piace beccati tutto quello che c'è.

Ecco, pressapoco è il lupapensiero odierno.

Ora... se Napoleone la vede come me, sarà un successo.

Ma se pensa di incoronarsi Empereur, ha sbagliato pianeta.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Io non ritengo che il mio modo di concepire l'amore sia l'unico possibile.
Ognuno ha la sua indole ed ama seguendo questa. Ognuno ha il proprio percorso di esperienze, e posso dire, che giunta a 37 anni, non cerco più l'amore come fusione (esperienza già compiuta e non rinnegata), ma come scambio.
Ecco, mi piacerebbe questo, ma personalmente lo trovo difficile da trovare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*Forse*



La Lupa ha detto:


> No. Un momento! Fermi tutti!
> 
> Io di perdere me stessa non ci penso nella maniera più assoluta, mai più!
> 
> ...


Forse, come sempre in un rapporto importante, stai scoprendo un'altra te stessa più fragile, con lui, che ti spaventa ..ma anche lui si sta mostrando vulnerabile da te ...nessuno dei due vuole sparare ..il suo chiedere è ..dare


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No. Un momento! Fermi tutti!
> 
> Io di perdere me stessa non ci penso nella maniera più assoluta, mai più!
> 
> ...


 
Non saprei dirlo meglio. Lupa si fa capire meglio di me.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse, come sempre in un rapporto importante, stai scoprendo un'altra te stessa più fragile, con lui, che ti spaventa ..*ma anche lui si sta mostrando vulnerabile da te ...nessuno dei due vuole sparare ..il suo chiedere è ..dare*


E' vero!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse, come sempre in un rapporto importante, stai scoprendo un'altra te stessa più fragile, con lui, che ti spaventa ..ma anche lui si sta mostrando vulnerabile da te ...nessuno dei due vuole sparare ..il suo chiedere è ..dare


Persichè!

Vorrei che avessi ragione tu.

Davvero sai?

Solo che... boh... forse è una questione di tempo... sì, lui da. E parecchio anche.
Sono io che sono un baccalà.

Bisogna che gli parli. Mi sa che glielo devo dire.

Carte in tavola, secche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*ehm*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Persichè!
> 
> Vorrei che avessi ragione tu.
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre ragione...beh quasi 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Però cosa deve fare e dire per scoprirsi di più ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*eh eh eh*

Però fa ridere quel che dico con questo avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	









DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOVE HIM Lyrics
MARY MAGDALENE

I don't know how to love him. 
What to do, how to move him. 
I've been changed, yes really changed. 
In these past few days, when I've seen myself, 
I seem like someone else.
I don't know how to take this. 
I don't see why he moves me. 
He's a man. He's just a man. 
And I've had so many men before, 
In very many ways, 
He's just one more.
Should I bring him down? 
Should I scream and shout? 
Should I speak of love, 
Let my feelings out? 
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Don't you think it's rather funny, 
I should be in this position. 
I'm the one who's always been 
So calm, so cool, no lover's fool, 
Running every show. 
He scares me so.
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Yet, if he said he loved me, 
I'd be lost. I'd be frightened. 
I couldn't cope, just couldn't cope. 
I'd turn my head. I'd back away. 
I wouldn't want to know. 
He scares me so. 
I want him so. 
I love him so.


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

*persa*

visto che non ti sbagli mai (non sono ironica), mi dici se io trovo un uomo normale?
Una storia tranquilla, senza minaccie e tentativi di suicidio, giuramenti di sangue,smanie di possesso...e amenità varie.
Una storia come quella delle mie amiche, per intenderci, dove non si pianga, non si stia sempre sulla corda, ci si possa fidare, sbagliare e perdonare senza tanti drammi ?


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ragione...beh quasi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, persi, lui è già troppo scoperto!
Spalancato, direi!

Sono io che devo mettere le cose in chiaro.

Lui più chiaro di così, m'acceca.


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

che devi mettere in chiaro... mapeppiacere, non cominciamo a fare le donne adesso


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che devi mettere in chiaro... mapeppiacere, non cominciamo a fare le donne adesso


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*anzi...*



mailea ha detto:


> che devi mettere in chiaro... mapeppiacere, non cominciamo a fare le donne adesso


Non fare TbT


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


>


arrenditi non hai scampo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*Beh*



Iris ha detto:


> visto che non ti sbagli mai (non sono ironica), mi dici se io trovo un uomo normale?
> Una storia tranquilla, senza minaccie e tentativi di suicidio, giuramenti di sangue,smanie di possesso...e amenità varie.
> Una storia come quella delle mie amiche, per intenderci, dove non si pianga, non si stia sempre sulla corda, ci si possa fidare, sbagliare e perdonare senza tanti drammi ?


...prima incontri il tipo ..poi ne parliamo..se intendi "chi so io" ..mi pare proprio di sì


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


>


...e buttateeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
...poi quando finisce finisce. Riprendi i comandi e ricominci a guidare.


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non fare TbT


non posso fare TbT, perchè non lo conosco...
nel senso che... ogni volta che vedo il suo nick e punto il cursore sulla freccetta in basso... scorre.. scorre.. scorre... troooppo lungo... io vado di fretta e rimando a quando avrò un pò più tempo...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non posso fare TbT, perchè non lo conosco...
> nel senso che... ogni volta che vedo il suo nick e punto il cursore sulla freccetta in basso... scorre.. scorre.. scorre... troooppo lungo... io vado di fretta e rimando a quando avrò un pò più tempo...








































   ... abbiamo qualcosa in comune cara


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

*cara Letti*

mi sa proprio di si


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2007)

Allora ragazzi, è giusto che ve lo dica, ho passato 3 ore di scrollo totale.

Schizzofrenia pura.

Non mi succedeva da parecchio.

Ora è passata; fortunatamente me la son tenuta per me, nessuno ha visto niente. Soprattutto lui.

Sono stanca. Ci devo proprio pensare, perchè mi è accaduta una cosa dalla quale pensavo di essere fuori.

E invece sono indietrissimo.

Brutto, brutto segno.

Ora vado a farmi fare un trattamento di prano da un'amica, poi cenetta e un buon vino, sempre con l'amica.

Poi domani, tranquilla e sorridente, darò a Napoleone le istruzioni per l'uso.
Deve sapere a cosa va incontro e come usarlo. E glie lo devo dire io.

Vi bacio, a domani.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi, è giusto che ve lo dica, *ho passato 3 ore di scrollo totale.*
> 
> Schizzofrenia pura.
> 
> ...


 
In che senso?Stai già pensando che lui è troppo pesante..troppo presente...troppo coinvolto ...troppo...ufficiale per essere ok?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi, è giusto che ve lo dica, ho passato 3 ore di scrollo totale.
> 
> Schizzofrenia pura.
> 
> ...


cosaaaa?!!

ohi...ohi...e ci lasci come dei fessi, cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> In che senso?Stai già pensando che lui è troppo pesante..troppo presente...troppo coinvolto ...troppo...ufficiale per essere ok?


 


ma dai...non è possibbile...qui ci vuole un 'mbuto


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> visto che non ti sbagli mai (non sono ironica), mi dici se io trovo un uomo normale?
> Una storia tranquilla, senza minaccie e tentativi di suicidio, giuramenti di sangue,smanie di possesso...e amenità varie.
> Una storia come quella delle mie amiche, per intenderci, dove non si pianga, non si stia sempre sulla corda, ci si possa fidare, sbagliare e perdonare senza tanti drammi ?


Iris...ma tu non eri felicemente quagliata?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dai...non è possibbile...qui ci vuole un 'mbuto


 
e bè sembrerebbe così!







Lupa, non è che speravi fosse davvero un po' più bandito?Secondo me questo suo lato ....quasi direi romantico...il suo essere così preso dalla storia...gli ha fatto perdere fascino?E ' questo?Sei sicura sia davvero paura la tua? Non è ...che ti sono solo cascate le palle?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

'namo bene....


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi, è giusto che ve lo dica, ho passato 3 ore di scrollo totale.
> 
> Schizzofrenia pura.
> 
> ...


Frenaaaa!
Fatti la seratina con l'amica.... rilassati...
dai una frenata alle paranoie che ti stanno prendendo... o rischi di rovinare tutto...
su su.. fa la brava ... è presto per le istruzioni...
Buona serata, bacio


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*La Lupa del Gangster......*

Io mi devo essere persa qualcosa per via..............o forse l'ho proprio smarrito...... ma giusto per fare il punto Lupa, come siamo messi?
A me sta venendp in mente quiel verso: "Vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole....."  ma non vorrei essere troppo fuori strada??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*carico da mille*

"Or cominciano le dolenti note 

a farmisi sentire..."


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi devo essere persa qualcosa per via..............o forse l'ho proprio smarrito...... ma giusto per fare il punto Lupa, come siamo messi?
> A me sta venendp in mente quiel verso: "Vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole....." ma non vorrei essere troppo fuori strada??!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
nooo..lui le avrà chiesto sempilicemente  la mano, il piede, il ginocchio...
insomma se la sta fagocitando...


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Che si fa?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> nooo..lui le avrà chiesto sempilicemente la mano, il piede, il ginocchio...
> insomma se la sta fagocitando...


 
Cosa pensate sia meglio, mandiamo una cassa di Alka Seltzer o facciamo una spedizione alla Ripley, la salviamo e "nuclearizziamo!!!???  
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Pelle Pampine!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora... abbiate pazienza ma sono andata a letto alle 5 stamattina e la tastiera assomiglia a un formicaio...

I
Cenetta e buon vino sì, ma come potete intuire non con la pranoterapeuta.
S'è inserito il Corso e vista la paranoia di ieri ho ben pensato che era meglio parlarsi.

II
Bandito lo è pure troppo, anzi se si potesse scendere un attimo di grado non mi dispiacerebbe... brigante semplice andrebbe bene, per esempio... ma mi sa che no.

III
E' un tornado. Un vulcano. Un treno. Una bomba, appunto.
Non fa prigionieri, tutti morti, me compresa.
Non sbaglia un colpo (non fate battute, grazie).

IV
Siamo incontrovertibilmente innamorati.
Cedo le armi, mi arrendo. Ha vinto lui.

V
Sono felice

VI
Sono felice

VII
Sono felice

ecc... ecc... ecc...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo!!! Evviva!!!Sono felice per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Goditi il momento


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come sono contenta per te!!!CON TUTTO IL CUORE!!!BRAVA LUPA!!
UN BACIONE!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara, ogni cosa che potrei dirti rischierebbe di essere null'altro che banale e scontata, sono felice, tanto per Te . un grande bacio.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo in questi giorni riesco a passare di rado dal forum ma vedo che ci sono ottimi sviluppi!
Dovremmo intitolare un thread per le belle notizie, che ne dici Lupa? Lo inauguri tu?


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Nessun commento, figurati...........  vorrà dire che adesso siamo certe che hai trovato il "cecchino" che ti ha inchiodato alla felicità !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Gulp.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questi giorni riesco a passare di rado dal forum ma vedo che ci sono ottimi sviluppi!
> Dovremmo intitolare un thread per le belle notizie, che ne dici Lupa? Lo inauguri tu?


 
Senti...ma che meraviglia di Avatar ti sei messa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Adorabile...e mi mancano tanto i Muppet!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Senti...ma che meraviglia di Avatar ti sei messa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai, in occasione delle feste pasquali, sto avendo una parziale svolta suina disinibitoria...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (sto cercando di sedurre il Trottolo e la Lupa insieme appassionatamente).. che sia il nero d'avola che ho bevuto a pranzo? Mah..


VulviaPiggy


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

In effetti, sei irresistibile.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In effetti, sei irresistibile.


 
Grazie, grazie altrettanto.......


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lo sapevo che non avevi scampo..... 
e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

O ragazzi, ma io adesso di cosa vi parlo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cioè... non è che posso raccontarvi tutti i giorni le malefatte della notte...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Toccherà gironzolare per il forum e sparare alla cieca...


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

basta che non ti fai prendere dalle paranoie sui chiarimenti....
vedrai che ne avrai di novità ogni giorno...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> basta che non ti fai prendere dalle paranoie sui chiarimenti....
> vedrai che ne avrai di novità ogni giorno...


A sì!
Guarda Lea, dovevi vedere la scena...

Stanotte parlavamo di relazioni precedenti... allora colgo la palla al balzo per dirgli che io... insomma... che sono un pò a disagio... che sai sono tanti anni che sono sola e non ho più l'abitudine... e bla bla...
Insomma parlo con molto sforzo per una decina di minuti, lui che zitto e concentrato guarda il lampadario... quando ho finito, ecco, mi fissa un secondo e mi fa:

Vuoi andare a Gallipoli o a Favignana quest'estate?


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A sì!
> Guarda Lea, dovevi vedere la scena...
> 
> Stanotte parlavamo di relazioni precedenti... allora colgo la palla al balzo per dirgli che io... insomma... che sono un pò a disagio... che sai sono tanti anni che sono sola e non ho più l'abitudine... e bla bla...
> ...
















    che grande figlio di ...


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

E' incontrovertibile.................non bada a quello che dici, ma lo fa con uno charme .....!!!





















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A sì!
> Guarda Lea, dovevi vedere la scena...
> 
> Stanotte parlavamo di relazioni precedenti... allora colgo la palla al balzo per dirgli che io... insomma... che sono un pò a disagio... che sai sono tanti anni che sono sola e non ho più l'abitudine... e bla bla...
> ...


...che paraculo....


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


>


Mi sbaglierò ma ti vedo già confezionata dentro ad un bell'uovo di pasqua come sorpresa "amatissima"............. 
Bruja 

p.s. Eviterei Gallipoli, dopo gli ultimi crolli stradali, le ferie vi ritrovate a farle al centro della Terra!


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

*Dedicata a LupaLupona*

*Temo un uomo di poche parole* 

*temo un uomo che tace *

*l'arringatore  posso superarlo* 

*il chiacchierone  **posso intrattenerlo *

*ma colui che pondera* 
*mentre gli altri spendono tutto ciò che hanno * 

*di quest'uomo diffido *
*temo ch'egli sia un grande.*

Emily Dickinson


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Ellamadonna!


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!


ognuno nel suo piccolo...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ognuno nel suo piccolo...


'somma... piccolo...


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'somma... piccolo...


'somma quanto?


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> 'somma quanto?


Beh... un pò più del giusto, ecco.


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... un pò più del giusto, ecco.


uhmmmmm


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*...........Lupa*

Omariasantissimadell'intercessionecheproteggelaproporzione......... anche lì sei cascata a puntino!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

e lei sempre per la serie o buoni o niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2007)

*Nessuno è perfetto*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Pelle Pampine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ma al brigante non gli manca niente


----------



## Nobody (5 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... un pò più del giusto, ecco.


Hai capito la Lupa??? Ma vieniiii  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quest'uomo ha tutte le qualità...fortunella


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Ma ragazzi!

Ragionate!

Una non se ne sta sola dei secoli se si accontenta delle vie di mezzo.


Buongiorno ciurma, è una bellissima giornata.


----------



## Iris (5 Aprile 2007)

*buon giorno*






  Sono contenta per te... Con tutto il cuore!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono contenta per te... Con tutto il cuore!!!!








  Pciù!


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

............allora, fra una chiacchiera e l'altra, hai deciso dove andrete questa estate? Sarà molto calda, vedi di andare in zona fresca e ventilata ...........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (6 Aprile 2007)

Buona vita a tutti.




​ 

_Poterti smembrare coi denti e le mani, _
_sapere i tuoi occhi bevuti dai cani, _
_di morire in croce puoi essere grato _
_a un brav'uomo di nome Pilato." _
_Ben più della morte che oggi ti vuole, _
_t'uccide il veleno di queste parole: _
_le voci dei padri di quei neonati, _
_da Erode, per te, trucidati. _
_Nel lugubre scherno degli abiti nuovi _
_misurano a gocce il dolore che provi; _
_trent'anni hanno atteso col fegato in mano, _
_i rantoli d'un ciarlatano. _​ 
_Si muovono curve le vedove in testa, _
_per loro non è un pomeriggio di festa; _
_si serran le vesti sugli occhi e sul cuore _
_ma filtra dai veli il dolore: _
_fedeli umiliate da un credo inumano _
_che le volle schiave già prima di Abramo, _
_con riconoscenza ora soffron la pena _
_di chi perdono a Maddalena, _
_di chi con un gesto soltanto fraterno _
_una nuova indulgenza insegnò al Padreterno, _
_e guardano in alto, trafitti dal sole, _
_gli spasimi d'un redentore. _​ 
_Confusi alla folla ti seguono muti, _
_sgomenti al pensiero che tu li saluti:_
_"A redimere il mondo" gli serve pensare, _
_il tuo sangue può certo bastare. _

_*La semineranno per mare e per terra *_
_*tra boschi e città la tua buona novella, *_
_*ma questo domani, con fede migliore, *_
_*stasera è più forte il terrore. *_
_*Nessuno di loro ti grida un addio *_
_*per esser scoperto cugino di Dio: *_
_*gli apostoli han chiuso le gole alla voce, *_
_*fratello che sanguini in croce.*_​ 
_Han volti distesi, già inclini al perdono, _
_ormai che han veduto il tuo sangue di uomo _
_fregiarti le membra di rivoli viola, _
_incapace di nuocere ancora. _
_Il potere vestito d'umana sembianza, _
_ormai ti considera morto abbastanza _
_e già volge lo sguardo a spiar le intenzioni _
_degli umili, degli straccioni. _
_Ma gli occhi dei poveri piangono altrove, _
_non sono venuti a esibire un dolore _
_che alla via della croce ha proibito l'ingresso _
_a chi ti ama come se stesso. _​ 
_Sono pallidi al volto, scavati al torace, _
_non hanno la faccia di chi si compiace _
_dei gesti che ormai ti propone il dolore, _
_eppure hanno un posto d'onore. _
_Non hanno negli occhi scintille di pena. _
_Non sono stupiti a vederti la schiena _
_piegata dal legno che a stento trascini, _
_eppure ti stanno vicini. _
_Perdonali se non ti lasciano solo, _
_se sanno morir sulla croce anche loro, _
_a piangerli sotto non han che le madri, _
_in fondo, son solo due ladri. _​


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Buona vita a tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De Andrè...la buona novella

Bello tutto questo Lp..anche se uno dei meno conosciuti!!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Aprile 2007)

*Stasera vi invidio la vita*



trottolino ha detto:


> De Andrè...la buona novella
> 
> Bello tutto questo Lp..anche se uno dei meno conosciuti!!


Eh, allora mi ci titate per i capelli.
Mi tocca postare la mia canzone preferita. E non indtendo di quell'album, nè i De Andrè, ma di tutti gli ultimi 2mila anni di canzoni!!!!


Non avrai altro Dio, all'infuori di me,
spesso mi ha fatto pensare:
genti diverse, venute dall'est
dicevan che in fondo era uguale.
Credevano a un altro diverso da te,
e non mi hanno fatto del male.
Credevano a un altro diverso da te
e non mi hanno fatto del male.

Non nominare il nome di Dio,
non nominarlo invano.
Con un coltello piantato nel fianco
gridai la mia pena e il suo nome:
ma forse era stanco, forse troppo occupato
e non ascoltò il mio dolore.
Ma forse era stanco, forse troppo lontano
davvero, lo nominai invano.

Onora il padre. Onora la madre
e onora anche il loro bastone,
bacia la mano che ruppe il tuo naso
perché le chiedevi un boccone:
quando a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore.
Quando a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore.

Ricorda di santificare le feste.
Facile per noi ladroni
entrare nei templi che rigurgitan salmi
di schiavi e dei loro padroni
senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali.
Senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali.

Il quinto dice "non devi rubare"
e forse io l'ho rispettato
vuotando in silenzio, le tasche già gonfie
di quelli che avevan rubato.
Ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio,
quegli altri, nel nome di Dio.
Ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio,
quegli altri, nel nome di Dio.

Non commettere atti che non siano puri
cioè non disperdere il seme.
Feconda una donna ogni volta che l'ami, così sarai uomo di fede:
poi la voglia svanisce ed il figlio rimane
e tanti ne uccide la fame.
Io, forse, ho confuso il piacere e l'amore,
ma non ho creato dolore.

Il settimo dice "non ammazzare"
se del cielo vuoi essere degno.
guardatela oggi, questa legge di Dio,
tre volte inchiodata nel legno.
guardate la fine di quel nazareno,
e un ladro non muore di meno.
Guardate la fine di quel nazareno,
e un ladro non muore di meno.

Non dire falsa testimonianza
e aiutali a uccidere un uomo.
Lo sanno a memoria il diritto divino
e scordano sempre il perdono.
Ho spergiurato su Dio e sul mio onore
e no, non ne provo dolore.
Ho spergiurato su Dio e sul mio onore
e no, non ne provo dolore.

Non desiderare la roba degli altri,
non desiderarne la sposa.
Ditelo a quelli, chiedetelo ai pochi
che hanno una donna e qualcosa:
nei letti degli altri, già caldi d'amore
non ho provato dolore.
L'invidia di ieri non è già finita:
stasera vi invidio la vita.

Ma adesso che viene la sera ed il buio
mi toglie il dolore dagli occhi
e scivola il sole al di là delle dune
a violentare altre notti:
io nel vedere quest'uomo che muore,
madre, io provo dolore.
Nella pietà che non cede al rancore,
madre, ho imparato l'amore.


----------



## Old zzzanzara (7 Aprile 2007)

*Uffaaaaaaaaaaa*

Hei lupacchiotta, ci ho impiegato mezz'ora a leggere tutto questo trhead..........e nn ci dici cosa farete in questo lunghissimo weekend????????????????????

No 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nn è giusto..................


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Cucù.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cosa abbiamo fatto?

Ma del sano, indiscutibile legittimo brigantaggio, che domande!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ragazzi, ben trovati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi... amo quell'uomo.

E' l'uomo più pazzo, intelligente, imprevedibile, divertente, pazzo (l'ho già detto?) che abbia mai incontrato.


Abbiamo un problema. Vuole dei figli.


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2007)

Buongiorno LupaLupona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che bello sentirti così entusiasta ed innamorata come una ragazzina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tutto così in fretta... travolgente... bellissimo davvero!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cucù.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono davvero contnto per te, Lupa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Accidenti, però...ma state bruciando davvero tutte le tappe! Vi siete messi assieme da un niente e già esiste il problema dei figli? Non se la può godere un po' spensieratamente, il brigante? C'è tempo, per certi discorsi...o no?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2007)

il bello sta pure nel fare progetti assieme...
l'importante è che prima di attuarne uno così... si aspetti un certo consolidamento della storia


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Grazie pupi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sì Moltimò, son d'accordo.
E' che alla nostra età quando incontri una persona e ti rendi conto che ci vuoi stare e che non sarà una storiella, su certi argomenti tasti il terreno.
Mi ha semplicemente chiesto se voglio dei figli... così... strisciata lì... però è indicativo.


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2007)

*LupaLupona*

e tu che hai risposto?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e tu che hai risposto?


I figli di chi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Io non voglio avere figli.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> I figli di chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ottimo pronunciamento. Su un argomento del genere, meglio avere le idee chiarissime...in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Iris (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie pupi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indicativo...senso di possesso...
Goditi il tuo momento, ma non fare cavolate....comunque goditela, significa che è innamorato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Io dovrei avere almeno sette pupi a stare a sentire loro...


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Indicativo...senso di possesso...
> Goditi il tuo momento, ma non fare cavolate....comunque goditela, significa che è innamorato


A guarda, su quello non c'è dubbio... dichiarato serenamente e pubblicamente.
Sabato notte abbiamo debuttato in società e lasciato "il barrio" a bocca aperta.

Cavolate non ne faccio, ma che scherzi?

Ma ve lo immaginate?

La Lupa e il brigante che mettono su famiglia.

I Malaussenè in confronto sembrerebbero gli Ingalls.


----------



## Iris (10 Aprile 2007)

non è questione: potreste essere genitori fantastici!!!
Ma è questione di desiderarlo in due e di scelte ponderate....


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Per una volta, e sia detto in modo assolutamente benevolo........  io mi siedo sulla riva del fiume per conto terzi......... mi sà che stavolta faccio la doppietta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per una volta, e sia detto in modo assolutamente benevolo........ io mi siedo sulla riva del fiume per conto terzi......... mi sà che stavolta faccio la doppietta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio Bru, non sai che folla ci portiamo dietro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei bellissima stamattina.


----------



## Old zzzanzara (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Occhio Bru, non sai che folla ci portiamo dietro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lupa posso chiederti quanti anni hai?hai figli?sei single-separata?o altro?
Scusa la curiosità ma di te so poco............


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Lupa posso chiederti quanti anni hai?hai figli?sei single-separata?o altro?
> Scusa la curiosità ma di te so poco............


Certamente!
Ho 37 anni, non ho figli.
Sono single da quasi sei anni.
Mi sono separata (non da me ma da mio marito) nel '95.
Poi, dal II° gioiello, nel 2001.

...


----------



## Old zzzanzara (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certamente!
> Ho 37 anni, non ho figli.
> Sono single da quasi sei anni.
> Mi sono separata (non da me ma da mio marito) nel '95.
> ...


Sono molto contenta x te Lupacchiotta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vivi la tua vita!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Sono molto contenta x te Lupacchiotta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Zanza!

Faccio del mio meglio.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Ciao.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi... ve l'ho già detto che sono innamorata?

Mi sa di sì, eh?   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Allora... ieri era San Scema.
E io l'ho festeggiata alla grande.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dunque... mi è venuta una crisi di panico.

Vado nel panico ragazzi. Io mi rendo conto di non essere per niente preparata a quello che mi succede. E' come se non avessi mai avuto un uomo in vita mia.

Sono sei anni che sono sola. Profondamente sola. Fisicamente ed emotivamente.

E fino ad ora mica mi rendevo conto di quanto fosse profonda questa solitudine.
Che me la coccolavo eh, sia chiaro, non è che la soffrivo.

Ma ora so di aver perso completamente le dinamiche di coppia, i modi di quando si è in due e bla bla...

Così mi impanico, vado in paranoia, penso a quest'uomo e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo vuole da me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chissà se qualcuno lo capisce...

Beh, lui lo capisce.
Dopo aver passato la giornata di ieri con uno scazzo cosmico, la tachicardia, l'erpes e l'orticaria... tutto autoprodotto, consapevole che lui meschinetto non c'entra niente e soprattutto che non devo farglielo pesare (perchè mi conosco, sarei capace di fare dei veri danni e quest'uomo non se lo merita proprio)... insomma... ieri sera, col cuore nelle orecchie, glie ne ho parlato.

Io agitata, durissima (perchè il mio modo di agitarmi è di tirare fuori i canini) gli dico che sono terrorizzata, che mi sento una principiante, che non so come comportarmi, che il mio vissuto sentimentale è talmente tragico che non credo di potermi fidare mai più, che... che... che...

E lui che mi guarda ridendo come si guarda un cretino che cerca di spiegarti la teoria dei quanti, dicendomi che lui però c'ha fame e tanto che parlo potrei anche buttare la pasta, e... che cosa ti credi, anche io ho paura ma cosa dovremmo fare, scusa?

E io che sbatto i piatti, che gli dico che non può capire, che non ha idea di come sto... e lui che continua a guardarmi come uno che pazientemente aspetta l'autobus, mi lascia sclerare e quando ho finito mi dice: tu non hai capito. Io sono qua e qua resto. Tu fai un pò come ti pare, non preoccuparti. Mi dispiace che stai male, ma vedrai che ti passerà. Fai con comodo, sono innamorato di te, mica mi spaventi. Ci abitueremo.

Ragazzi.
Vi giuro che se a 'sto giro sbaglio qualcosa e mando in vacca tutto, mi appendo al primo palo su pubblica piazza e vi dico dove, così venite sputarmi addosso.


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Io quando sono arrivata a questa frase: 
"tu non hai capito. Io sono qua e qua resto. Tu fai un pò come ti pare, non preoccuparti. Mi dispiace che stai male, ma vedrai che ti passerà. Fai con comodo, sono innamorato di te, mica mi spaventi. Ci abitueremo."........... te lo dico col cuore, quello ti farà parlare con gli uccellini come S. Francesco e se non stai attenta presto camminerete sulle acque........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Auguriiiiiiiiii sei nella fase trascendente.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*questo conta*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa ..mi sa che ..finalmente..hai incontrato un uomo ...
Dai speranze a tutti che tra tanti maschi se ne nasconda qualcuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. Però qualcuno bazzica anche da queste parti


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Grande virtù, la calma. Saper attendere. Un altro magari ti controbatteva punto su punto, e chissà come finiva la serata.
Ottimo ed abbondante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Vaya con dios, loba


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

quanto sei bella Lupa....


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io quando sono arrivata a questa frase:
> "tu non hai capito. Io sono qua e qua resto. Tu fai un pò come ti pare, non preoccuparti. Mi dispiace che stai male, ma vedrai che ti passerà. Fai con comodo, sono innamorato di te, mica mi spaventi. Ci abitueremo."........... te lo dico col cuore, quello ti farà parlare con gli uccellini come S. Francesco e se non stai attenta presto camminerete sulle acque...........
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Bruja, tu, tutte queste cose come le sai?
Io le so, perchè mi sono capitate di recente...ma tu non puoi sapere tutto!!!
Quanti anni hai ? 24560?


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lupa ..mi sa che ..finalmente..hai incontrato un uomo ...
> Dai speranze a tutti che tra tanti maschi se ne nasconda qualcuno


Sì Persichè. E' proprio così.
Do speranza anche alla me stessa che non ci credeva.

Perchè davvero di anellidi, merde, vibrioni e putipù ne ho incontrati a container.

Incappare in qualcuno semplicemente *uomo*, è una gran bella, vivificante novità.

Sono contenta di poterlo condividere con voi, sento che sentite.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per il resto... con gli uccelli ci parlo da anni Bru, ci sono cresciuta insieme e sono miei fratelli; lupa lo sono quindi col santo Francesco andiamo d'accordissimo... sul camminare sulle acque.. beh... vedremo.


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma Bruja, tu, tutte queste cose come le sai?
> Io le so, perchè mi sono capitate di recente...ma tu non puoi sapere tutto!!!
> Quanti anni hai ? 24560?


Fervida immaginazione e conoscenza delle tecniche maschili........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Una mia amica, che reputo arguta, diceva che quando le donne sono felici sentimentalmente sono dei cigni estetici e delle papere mentali..........ma se si è felici che differenza fa ???!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma Bruja, tu, tutte queste cose come le sai?
> Io le so, perchè mi sono capitate di recente...ma tu non puoi sapere tutto!!!
> Quanti anni hai ? 24560?
















   io gliene davo uno in meno....


ps. Iris..è merito del latte che si è ingurgitata da piccola.


Bruja, non ha età, Bruja " è ".


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io gliene davo uno in meno....
> 
> ps. Iris..è merito del latte che si è ingurgitata da piccola.
> 
> Bruja, non ha età, Bruja " è ".


 

Ti voglio un bene dell'anima ma evitiamo le cose in odore di immortalità....... dopo un po' arriva quella prevedibilità che rende la vita noiosa.................  mi fermerei prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Ragazzi, vado a scorribandare.

Vi saluto assai, statemi cari.

Se tutto va bene, ci si becca lunedì.

bai bai


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a scorribandare.
> 
> Vi saluto assai, statemi cari.
> 
> ...


Chiudi bene la tana, mi raccomando!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

*senza parole...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti voglio un bene dell'anima ma evitiamo le cose in odore di immortalità....... dopo un po' arriva quella prevedibilità che rende la vita noiosa................. mi fermerei prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a scorribandare.
> 
> Vi saluto assai, statemi cari.
> 
> ...


bella bestiaccia, un pizzico sulla guancia...e non farti prendere dall'ansia...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa e' la cosa piu' sensata che hai raccontato del tizio... non m'e' mai piaciuto ma ora lo stravoto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma Lupa mi sembra la cosa piu' logica no?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Aprile 2007)

Lupa,
non ti resta che viverla (e occhio alla pasta che non scuocia!)

La vita è così, un pizzico di ragione, vai di stomaco e cercare di non rimetterci troppo le piume!!!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Lupona..non sai quanto è bello leggerti così!
tifo per te, e niente palo in pubblica piazza, cerca di non somigliare a tua figlia Nutella che pensa sempre il peggio e si rovina i bei momenti.
baci


----------



## La Lupa (16 Aprile 2007)

Ciao Raga!

Sono a tocchetti, quest'uomo è troppo pure per me.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi mando un bacino, che vedo che siete impegnati a insultarvi e spernacchiarvi ma io oggi proprio non ce n'ho voglia.


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Raga!
> 
> Sono a tocchetti, quest'uomo è troppo pure per me.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Lupa, come a tocchetti.. ma non è adorabile? Paura della felicità?


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Cucciolona nostra non è che te la cavi con un "quest'uomo è troppo ............"!!......
Vogliamo i dettagli, o almeno, qualche dritta sui generis............ non puoi lasciarci a becco asciutto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Aprile 2007)

Eh Bru! La maggior parte dei dettagli sono illegali, quindi comprenderai il mio riserbo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













A tocchetti, nel senso che sono stanchissima!!!
E sì che già ero allenata di mio eh, ma questo veramente è uno da record. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In più c'è l'aggravante che lui è ancora in mutua, quindi se la passa per quello bello riposato e io son qua che c'ho una faccia che sembra che mi abbiano picchiato...
Ma rientrerà a lavorare. Oh! Se rientrerà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto bene ragazzi, non c'è che dire.
Devo solo riuscire a tenerlo un pò a freno.

C'hai detto niente!


----------



## Old simo (16 Aprile 2007)

*Grande Lupa...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh Bru! La maggior parte dei dettagli sono illegali, quindi comprenderai il mio riserbo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evviva i tocchetti...no?


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Va beh.......*



simo ha detto:


> evviva i tocchetti...no?


La nostra Lupa ci descriverà i suoi tocchetti come un mosaico bizantino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old simo (16 Aprile 2007)

*Si Si....*



Bruja ha detto:


> La nostra Lupa ci descriverà i suoi tocchetti come un mosaico bizantino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dai Lupa...siamo curiose!!!! dai dai racconta!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Lupa, non incomiciare ancora eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	






questi moti ondivaghi...preoccupano...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Raga!
> 
> Sono a tocchetti, quest'uomo è troppo pure per me.
> 
> ...


Che cucciolotta sei! non hai idea di quanto sia bello vederti...o forse sarebbe meglio dire 'leggerti' così gasata!


----------



## MariLea (16 Aprile 2007)

più che gasata... strapazzata


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> più che gasata... strapazzata


 
diciamo pure.....che se la sta godendo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









SMACK!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Va beh.........*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> diciamo pure.....che se la sta godendo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma non può tenersi tutto per sè.............diamine!!  Un po' di partecipazione !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Buongiorno, ma certe cose non si condividono! 
Nadamas non sarebbe d'accordo...ma...ma guardare dal buco della serratura non è un granchè!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*E va bene.......*



Iris ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ma certe cose non si condividono!
> Nadamas non sarebbe d'accordo...ma...ma guardare dal buco della serratura non è un granchè!!!


Ho capito qui si condividono solo le disperazioni, gli abbandoni, i tradimenti e le prese per io fondelli......... una volta che potevamo avere una storia eccitante, arriva la privacy!!!
Poi dicono che una si butta a sinistra...........o era a destra? Va beh tanto non cambierebbe  nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*






  Veramente Lupacchiotta condivide...ciò che può...
Quando il tipo tornerà al lavoro...la ritroveremo...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente Lupacchiotta condivide...ciò che può...
> Quando il tipo tornerà al lavoro...la ritroveremo...


Ebbrava Irise!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'giorno bellezze!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fate una cosa... immaginate!
Su forza, fate un pò andare la fantasia... cheddiamine!!!

E... mi raccomando... esagerate!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ebbrava Irise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai su..e non mi fare sparare cazzate...


Ti vuole sposare, questa è quella piu' grossa a cui posso pensare.

Vuole portarti altrove...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2007)

Vuole un piccolo bombarolo.!!!!


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

Ciao!!! Sei presentabile oggi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, non immaginiamo, dai!
E poi qualche scopatina la facciamo pure noi, se Dio vuole!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Micia!

Ma quella era tutta roba della settimana scorsa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei distratta, figlia mia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Hi hi hi... ma no... niente di particolare... va tutto benone... è che ovviamente questo è mica bombarolo a vanvera... quindi, diciamo che mette a dura prova la mia resistenza sul campo e miei tempi di recupero.

Ma adesso che c'ho preso le misure, sono tutti cazzi suoi.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao!!! Sei presentabile oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io mica parlavo di quello.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, sì.
Oggi sono un fiore.
Depilazione selvaggia, una bella dormita ristoratrice di dieci ore, un fresco vestitino a fiori e tutto fila a meraviglia.

Ed è solo martedì.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Micia!
> 
> Ma quella era tutta roba della!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo di quello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Baci baci baci baci....e non dico altro Primavera!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Felicissima per te................. ma giusto per chiarire, poi non mi venire fuori con la storia che vuoi le amiche del forum come damigelle........ non ci provare!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Felicissima per te................. ma giusto per chiarire, poi non mi venire fuori con la storia che vuoi le amiche del forum come damigelle........ non ci provare!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma certo tesora!
Vi voglio tutte in tafta rosa.


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Oddio........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma certo tesora!
> Vi voglio tutte in tafta rosa.


 
Proprio una vera americanata......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Micia!
> 
> Ma quella era tutta roba della settimana scorsa!!!
> 
> ...


















Guarda non potevi trovare uno più azzaccato!!

Senti...ma non ce lo hai mai descritto..fisicamente...ma che tipo è ???Dai racconta....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Guarda non potevi trovare uno più azzaccato!!
> 
> Senti...ma non ce lo hai mai descritto..fisicamente...ma che tipo è ???Dai racconta....


Sai che comincio a temerlo anch'io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Com'è?
Mmmm... c'hai presente De Niro in taxi driver? Ecco, circa così. Come tipo. (senza la cresta).

1.85 circa, corporatura media, moro, capello rasato a 2, basettone, occhio verde, naso tutto storto e schiacciato (modello pugile). Perennemente in movimento. Malamente perchè non c'ha un osso che sia al suo posto originale.

Secondo me è brutto. Quando l'ho detto ad un'amica che non lo conosce le altre che invece l'han visto son saltate su in coro: bruttoooo????????? Ma te sei scema!!!!!

Non so, alle donne piace.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Si. Può andare....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Può andare....


Grazie Iris.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Iris.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sai che comincio a temerlo anch'io?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW....da come lo descrivi mi sembra più stile Eric Roberts...il fratello di Julia....

Fammelo immaginare così.....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> WOW....da come lo descrivi mi sembra più stile Eric Roberts...il fratello di Julia....
> 
> Fammelo immaginare così.....


Chi???????


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Eccolo qua.
Solo coi capelli più corti e il basettone più lungo.View attachment 137


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa..*

eh.. ti credo che stai a tocchetti..


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2007)

Ti punta pure la pistola contro?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eccolo qua.
> Solo coi capelli più corti e il basettone più lungo.View attachment 137


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti punta pure la pistola contro?


Speriamo sia caricata a salve


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Che sceme che siete.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Speriamo sia caricata a salve


Salve.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve.


Ciao Lupona...occhio alla pistola


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (17 Aprile 2007)

Cara Lupa dato che sei single (se ho ben capito) e maggiorenne (lui invece è sposato?)_carpe diem_ e divertiti anche per me (occhio a non renderti complice di reati, se ti dice tienimi un attimo la pistola, se è di ferro non lo fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!).


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Cara Lupa dato che sei single (se ho ben capito) e maggiorenne (lui invece è sposato?)_carpe diem_ e divertiti anche per me (occhio a non renderti complice di reati, se ti dice tienimi un attimo la pistola, se è di ferro non lo fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Irma, mi becco gli auguri e le carpe, ma ci tengo a sottolineare che non sono single; sono fidanzata con lui che non è sposato. Ma è fidanzato con me.







Giusto no?


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Irma, mi becco gli auguri e le carpe, ma ci tengo a sottolineare che non sono single; sono fidanzata con lui che non è sposato. Ma è fidanzato con me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupacchiotta stai inguaiata che non si può dire quanto!!!! Tecnicamente sei una frittella con gli occhi cerchiati alla Paperino e le ciglia che sbattono!!! 
A me è il futuro che preoccupa...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lupacchiotta stai inguaiata che non si può dire quanto!!!! Tecnicamente sei una frittella con gli occhi cerchiati alla Paperino e le ciglia che sbattono!!!
> A me è il futuro che preoccupa......
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! E non gufare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto il futuro quando arriva, arriva.

*E se verrà il futuro, che ci sorprenda in piedi!*


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh! E non gufare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... ci state spesso in piedi??? 
Ok, ok mi chiudo la boccaccia..............!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ci state spesso in piedi???
> Ok, ok mi chiudo la boccaccia..............!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2007)

*....*



Iris ha detto:


> Ciao!!! Sei presentabile oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....magari...
...ma non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Chi???????


 
Eccolo qui quello che intendevo:


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Eccolo qui quello che intendevo:


A. no no.
Decisamente no.

Non mi piace proprio quel tipo.
E poi c'ha troppo la faccia da stronzo. 

Il mio bombarolo ce l'ha da psicopatico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vuoi mettere?


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Ah... vi saluto.
Vado a girovagare.

Ci si becca domani, buona serata compañeros.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A. no no.
> Decisamente no.
> 
> Non mi piace proprio quel tipo.
> ...


 
A bè certo.adesso sto più tranquilla...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah... vi saluto.
> Vado a girovagare.
> 
> Ci si becca domani, buona serata compañeros.


 
Buona serata


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

Ragazzi, stavo pensando di affidarvi le mie ultime volontà.

Nel caso non arrivassi a fine settimana.

Ci sono forti probabilità che mi sorprenda un infarto nelle prossime ore.

... E io che volevo farla finita con gli eccessi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè, vi ho voluto bene.

Ora scusate, ma devo fissare il loculo, non voglio lasciare responsabilità a nessuno.

Adieu.


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Non ci preoccupare, ci hai lasciato ieri sera con la voglia di girovagare e ti ritroviamo con la sindrome da "Bonnie and Clyde".......... non è che ti puoi presentare con le ultime volontà e la prenotazione di un loculo....... qualcosina devi dirla !!!!
Più che di una dipartita mi sa che stiamo parlando di te che sei "partita"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Iris (18 Aprile 2007)

Fiori o opere di bene?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

Secondo me si rende conto che non regge più certi ritmi!!

Non ci son più le lupe di una volta!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Tu!!!*



trottolino ha detto:


> Secondo me si rende conto che non regge più certi ritmi!!
> 
> Non ci son più le lupe di una volta!!!


Prima o poi ti becchi un'azzannata ........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Secondo me si rende conto che non regge più certi ritmi!!
> 
> Non ci son più le lupe di una volta!!!


Aò! Abbello!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






C'hai ragione trotti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh! Però i ritmi sono davvero de paura!

Stamattina ci dicevamo che effettivamente ci piace così. Abbiamo deciso di licenziarci, stare in giro tutte le notti e dormire di giorno. Per i soldi vedremo.

Più o meno come facciamo adesso ma senza la seccatura di venire a lavorare.

Che ne dite?

E' una bella idea?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siamo geniali, eh?

Forse difetto un pelino di lucidità, ma facendo un conto approssimativo credo di aver dormito circa una ventina di ore da venerdì scorso. Oggi cos'è? Mercoledì?

Eh. Non c'è male.


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Non vorrei darti pensieri ma mi pare di stare iniziando a leggere più un thriller che un romanzo d'amore......... quando arriva il capitolo dell'azione avvertimi, prima devo farmi un goccetto per affrontare gli eventi ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vorrei darti pensieri ma mi pare di stare iniziando a leggere più un thriller che un romanzo d'amore......... quando arriva il capitolo dell'azione avvertimi, prima devo farmi un goccetto per affrontare gli eventi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sei già dentro, sorella.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Hi hi hi... ragà! E' il mio karma. Non c'è niente da fare.
Io c'ho provato a deviare, più volte, ma sempre lì ritorno.

L'unica cosa... non ho ancora capito se è buono o cattivo...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ci sei già dentro, sorella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dartene pena ora, lo scoprirai presto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tranquilla, noi saremo qui quando cercherai un posto dove leccarti le ferite!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Non è preoccupante ..siete nella fase del rimbambimento totale...
...ma non aver timori quando se ne esce si sta bene insieme uguale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ma ci preoccupa di aver la certezza di poter pagare le bollette...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non dartene pena ora,* lo scoprirai presto*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma vaffanculo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Trottolo, parliamoci chiaro! Facendo due conti veloci, son circa 22 anni che vivo a sta maniera.
E se non l'ho capito fin'ora... mi sa che dovrà arrivare al cospetto dell'altissimo per scoprire se andava bene o no.

Nel frattempo... mi impegno al massimo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Evviva le creme antirughe! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Persichè!* Cara!
Tu sei dolcissima, ma qua si tratta di ben altro che rimbambimento amoroso.
Fosse solo quello, a lavorare potremmo pure continuare lo stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*Orsù*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non essere timida  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   esponici la situazione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Siamo qui per te...


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non essere timida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si davvero..racconta...non lasciarci all'oscuro!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

No... ma... ragazze... guardate che va tutto benissimo, eh?

Sono felice!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La situazione direi che è tangenziale rispetto alla mia vita.

Banalmente, forse qua e la lo avrete letto, io ho una vita... beh... ecco... diciamo borderline.
Dall'altra parte del border c'è... beh... insomma... tutto un mondo non proprio legale... ecco... sotto tanti aspetti.

Ora, io un pò di tempo fa mi ero detta che forse era il momento di provare a vedere se si poteva cambiare qualcosina... insomma, rientrare un pò nei ranghi.
Ho fatto il diavolo a quattro per vent'anni quindi, via, magari ci stava di mettersi un pò a riposo.

Ecco. E' piombato nella mia vita, ingombrante e maestoso come un elefante, un uomo che sta proprio al di là del border.
Lui dalla parte di qua manco c'ha mai provato a vedere che c'è.

E allora mi dico: bon, dai, si vede che quello è il tuo posto e lì devi stare.
Devo solo darmi un'aggiustatina perchè mi ero un pò arrugginita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto lì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*..e se...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> No... ma... ragazze... guardate che va tutto benissimo, eh?
> 
> Sono felice!!!
> 
> ...


Ci provasse lui...?
Mica per niente ...dovesse convincerti per i "brigantini"


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci provasse lui...?
> Mica per niente ...dovesse convincerti per i "brigantini"


Ma guarda... per assurdo... non dici mica una cazzata, sai?

Questo mi guarda con l'occhio bollato (c'hai presente il gatto con gli stivali di Shrek?) e fantastica di mondi che mi fanno inorridire!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Stamattina, dopo aver dormito ben due ore, stavamo uscendo, mi son massaggiata la pancia perchè c'avevo lo stomaco al posto del cervello, mi fa: stai male?

Dico: ma no, ho solo un pò di mal di pancia.

Lui: (occhio bollato)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sarai mica incinta?



AIUTOOOOOOO....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*Ddai !*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... per assurdo... non dici mica una cazzata, sai?
> 
> Questo mi guarda con l'occhio bollato (c'hai presente il gatto con gli stivali di Shrek?) e fantastica di mondi che mi fanno inorridire!!!
> 
> ...


..non inorridire...ddai ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Arrenditi...potresti trovare cose.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che non sapevi di desiderare


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


>


Io partecipo con questo post, ma mi devi credere...............non so cosa cavolo scrivere!!Questo è un romanzo di Zola...... le gloriose Halles per il tuo lui sono il luogo dove si faceva la Prima Comunione  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Io partecipo con questo post, ma mi devi credere...............non so cosa cavolo scrivere!!*Questo è un romanzo di Zola...... le gloriose Halles per il tuo lui sono il luogo dove si faceva la Prima Comunione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah... Bru! Questa è davvero bella!!! 

Sai che Zola è stato uno degli autori più amati nella mia adolescenza?

Mi dirai... si vede!!!

Però niente sfighe, malattie, e brutture. Non più.
Ci son state per tanti anni ma le ho beatamente fottute.

Direi che oggi come oggi, ci sarebbe materiale valido per Pennac.


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2007)

Altro che rientrare nei ranghi...Lupa, vi siete trovati! Mica capita spesso. Vivitela come stai facendo, senza farti troppe domande.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altro che rientrare nei ranghi...Lupa, vi siete trovati! Mica capita spesso. Vivitela come stai facendo, senza farti troppe domande.


Moltimò, saremo sempre amici, vero?

Ognuno di noi due farà quello che deve se la vita ci metterà difronte, ma sappi che ti stimo molto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come sono andata? Eh?  
Sai che io te abbiamo sempre in sospeso quella chiacchierata a quel tavolino...


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Moltimò, saremo sempre amici, vero?
> 
> Ognuno di noi due farà quello che deve se la vita ci metterà difronte, ma sappi che ti stimo molto.
> 
> ...


Ti prego puoi dire quello che ti pare a m.m., ma non usare la frase della Pina Fantozzi "Ti stimo molto"......... gulp !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti prego puoi dire quello che ti pare a m.m., ma non usare la frase della Pina Fantozzi "Ti stimo molto"......... gulp !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... ma c'era dell'altro Bru... c'era dell'altro...

Comunque, un Ughino, mi stava scappando...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Moltimò, saremo sempre amici, vero?
> 
> Ognuno di noi due farà quello che deve se la vita ci metterà difronte, ma sappi che ti stimo molto.
> 
> ...


Amici certo! La stima è ricambiata, come sai. E la chiacchierata al tavolino...chissà che prima o poi non capiti davvero di farla


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti prego puoi dire quello che ti pare a m.m., ma non usare la frase della Pina Fantozzi "Ti stimo molto"......... gulp !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh eh eh...cara Bruja, il caro Ugo a legger bene è uno dei personaggi più eroici che ci ha dato il cinema...altro che Rambo


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Amici certo! La stima è ricambiata, come sai. E la chiacchierata al tavolino...chissà che prima o poi non capiti davvero di farla


Eh... fratello... facciamo di no, và!


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh... fratello... facciamo di no, và!


Como tu quieres, sorella loba


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

*M.M.s*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh... fratello... facciamo di no, và!


Ehhh...la lupa è così, nun t'abbattere...prima te strizza l'occhio...e poi...si defila nella foresta!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma se no che lupa sarebbe?!?!


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ehhh...la lupa è così, nun t'abbattere...prima te strizza l'occhio...e poi...si defila nella foresta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so bene trottolo...ma era un discorso diverso, tra lupi e mutanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Belle le foreste


----------



## La Lupa (18 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so bene trottolo...ma era un discorso diverso, tra lupi e mutanti


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


>


Non badarli, sono in piena metamorfosi............
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Come siete mosci.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









BUONGIORNO!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Toh !!!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Come siete mosci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La Lupattola si è svegliata in forma smagliante..... sentiamo le news?  Cosa ci propini  oggi sul tuo Jean Valjean......??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

In forma smagliante???

Bru, dovresti vedermi, sono incartapecorita!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però abbiamo dormito ben 4 ore, stanotte.


Sono innamorata, ragazzi!!!
Quanto mi piace il mio uomo!!!

Raga, è un botto spaventoso, uno spettacolo... io mi dico che devo essere stata tanto buona per meritarmi tutta sta roba!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Ecco brava, dittelo da sola, perchè se fai un referendum non sò quante adesioni potrai avere....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Lieta per te Lupa, davvero, la tua felicità è contagiosa!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*sei "buona"*



La Lupa ha detto:


> In forma smagliante???
> 
> Bru, dovresti vedermi, sono incartapecorita!
> 
> ...


Non riesco a invidiarti, ma solo a essere contenta!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a invidiarti, ma solo a essere contenta!


E certo Persichè!

Perchè anche tu sei buona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Detto tra noi, l'invidia è l'unica cosa che temo davvero della vita.
Mi terrorizza proprio.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In forma smagliante???
> 
> Bru, dovresti vedermi, sono incartapecorita!
> 
> ...


Ecco... si sapeva già...la passione sta già passando!!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ecco... si sapeva già...la passione sta già passando!!!


Come direbbe la Sig.ra Bruja:

Vai per radicchi, Trottolo!


Come direi e dico io:

******* ** ****.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ma...Capo!*

Sono innamorata, ragazzi!!!
Quanto mi piace il mio uomo!!!

Raga, è un botto spaventoso, uno spettacolo... io mi dico che devo essere stata tanto buona per meritarmi tutta sta roba!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 [/quote]

Ma mio Capitano...cadere in queste smancerie e sdolcinerie (si dice? bo, vabbè!) in pubblico...F.A.L.P potrebbe risentirne...


P.S. sono davvero contenta x te, riesci a trasmettere la tua gioia agli altri, grazie!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Io non voglio sapere niente....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Come direbbe la Sig.ra Bruja:
> 
> Vai per radicchi, Trottolo!
> 
> ...


Stanotte porto cuscino e coperte in cantina cpmprese le munizioni da bocca, è attrezzata a bunker........ con tutti questi botti non si sa mai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*bestiaaaa*

raccontaci un cosa carina di questo week.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!

Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.

E io penso: Mh. Mica ce l'ho le chiavi nel comò, dove le nascondo le munizioni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A casa, tutto contento mi da 'sto pacchettino... (è proprio un bambino. Ve l'ho detto che è proprio un bambino?)

Allora, morale... l'anno scorso è andato a Gallipoli in vacanza (dove andremo insieme quest'anno, se non ci seccano prima); aveva comperato una rosa di cristallo per sua mamma. Pezzo tipico di artigianato locale, molto carina, fatta a mano, una lavorazione strana, un oggettino molto delicato.

Ne ha comperate due.
Sai, mi dice, una l'ho portata a mamma e l'altra me la sono tenuta.
Mi piaceva e ho pensato che magari un giorno avrei trovato qualcuno a cui darla.

Ecco qui. 






Vi risparmio la sviolinata seguente perchè è troppo imbarazzante, persino per me.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!
> 
> Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.
> 
> ...


Ecco...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

...mo' mi sbrana


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*CAPO!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!
> 
> Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.
> 
> ...


 
sei dolcissima, siete dolcissimi! Riesci a trasmettermi tanta tenerezza con cio' che racconti...è un piacere leggerti!

P.S. ora le cose serie: allora capo, hai terminato la stesura del piano?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...mo' mi sbrana


Mmmm... naaaa.... sai, avevo pensato di lasciarti morire di sete.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*Simo!*
Il piano è pronto e tra poco potrete leggerlo nella sezione apposita.

Certo che alla luce dei fatti odierni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non c'è quasi soddisfazione.


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Questa poi...... un Peynet  bombarolo!!!  Lupa a te solo un paradosso poteva capitare!!!  
Goditelo però..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... naaaa.... sai, avevo pensato di lasciarti morire di sete.


preferisco una morte rapida, allora...


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Sai che ....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... naaaa.... sai, avevo pensato di lasciarti morire di sete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai che pensavo la stessa cosa? e se fosse solo una tattica???? mmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!
> 
> Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.
> 
> ...


 
dai? che bello? un regalo nella speranza di incontrare qualcuno a cui darlo, bellissimo!! eri già nella sua mente, anche se non c'eri. Davvero poetico.  che bei momenti. sono davvero tanto tanto contento per te.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!
> 
> Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.
> 
> ...


 
teneri... si ..si...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa poi...... un Peynet bombarolo!!! Lupa a te solo un paradosso poteva capitare!!!
> Goditelo però.....
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda Bru, hai centrato in pieno!
Siamo la fiera del paradosso!!!

L'altra notte eravamo in giro con una banda di veri "improbabili"; ridotti diciamo non esattamente come fa la gente per bene e lui che pigliava da parte gli amici per dirgli che non gli è mai capitata una cosa del genere... che non sapeva che ci si poteva innamorare così... che qui, che la... e sto manipolo di disadattati che a turno venivano a farmi le congratulazioni... cose da pazzi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O tipo... l'altra sera prima di venire da me è andato all'assemblea dei tifosi del *****; a fare cosa? A dare le dimissioni da consulente per tafferugli & pestaggi.
"Perchè io adesso cambio vita, appendo gli anfibi al chiodo, sono innamorato; quindi per la trasferta di domani vi do due dritte ma io non ci sarò".


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda Bru, hai centrato in pieno!
> Siamo la fiera del paradosso!!!
> 
> L'altra notte eravamo in giro con una banda di veri "improbabili"; ridotti diciamo non esattamente come fa la gente per bene e lui che pigliava da parte gli amici per dirgli che non gli è mai capitata una cosa del genere... che non sapeva che ci si poteva innamorare così... che qui, che la... e sto manipolo di disadattati che a turno venivano a farmi le congratulazioni... cose da pazzi!
> ...


Ma era un ultrà??? Di quelli che menano??????? Nooooo dai, dimmi di no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io il corso me l'immagino rivoluzionario.......


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma era un ultrà??? Di quelli che menano??????? Nooooo dai, dimmi di no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Moltimò!
Tu lo sai... te l'ho detto. Non te lo ricordi?

Quella è solo un'attività collaterale, sai... sempre di disordine si tratta.
Dovresti saperle queste cose.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Tutto a posto e niente in ordine.


Comunque, shhhh... silenzio... qua si parla d'amore.
Per la lotta si sta altrove.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Moltimò!
> Tu lo sai... te l'ho detto. Non te lo ricordi?
> 
> Quella è solo un'attività collaterale, sai... sempre di disordine si tratta.
> ...


Porca zozza! No, ti giuro che non mi ricordo...sta' cosa è preoccupante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Vabbè che da un po' il cervello è in pappa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una specie di allenamento, insomma


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Porca zozza! No, ti giuro che non mi ricordo...sta' cosa è preoccupante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma di che cazzo vi siete fatti oggi, tutti quanti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Menomale che poi quella fuori sono io...


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

Buon pomeriggio multipazzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




uhè andiamoci piano che qui il tasso glicemico s'impenna....


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio multipazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao!
Finchè non mi fanno soffiar enel tubo


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio multipazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bella stella!

Qua ci sarebbe di che intasare un SERT, dammi retta...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

Romantico!!!! sono proprio felice per te.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .ma compagna, io credo che bisognerebbe utilizzarlo meglio quest'uomo!!!
Ci sono stati dei transfuga nelle file del Falp ".
Sei sicura che il comandante controlli tutti i varchi?
Io ho letto di nick sospetti...non è che qualcuno diffonde impropriamente le chiavi di accesso?


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Finchè non mi fanno soffiar enel tubo


se fanno soffiare lupalupona le ritirano la patente e non solo per il tasso alcolico...
ma per l'incipiente diabete.. che come si sa annebbia la vista


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Romantico!!!! sono proprio felice per te..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo escludo.
Qualcuno s'è registrato col nick da combattimento. Tutto lì.


Su come utilizzare meglio quest'uomo Iris, se permetti, me ne occupo io.

Giù le zampe.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se fanno soffiare lupalupona le ritirano la patente e non solo per il tasso alcolico...
> ma per l'incipiente diabete.. che come si sa annebbia la vista


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se fanno soffiare lupalupona le ritirano la patente e non solo per il tasso alcolico...
> ma per l'incipiente diabete.. che come si sa annebbia la vista


Ma poi...che kaiser ho scritto...enel tubo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Miii... oggi a pranzo solo acqua gasata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












A cena....nun so!


----------



## Old grace (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Su come utilizzare meglio quest'uomo Iris, se permetti, me ne occupo io.*
> 
> *Giù le zampe*.

















hei lupa, siamo sulla nuvoletta eh??


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao bella stella!
> 
> Qua ci sarebbe di che intasare un SERT, dammi retta...


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   di questo si tratta?
preoccupantissimo


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> hei lupa, siamo sulla nuvoletta eh??


Eh!
In effetti c'è un fumo densissimo qua su...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Chi vuole intendere intenda, gli altri in camper.


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> In effetti c'è un fumo densissimo qua su...
> 
> 
> ...


giù c'è troppa carne sul fuoco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




piglia tempo e camper ai


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> giù c'è troppa carne sul fuoco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh!

Io sto sputando dalle risate.


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

si... però che cattivi che siete... tutti imboscati di qua..  e di là


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

Si...il fumo della brace...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si... però che cattivi che siete... tutti imboscati di qua.. e di là


Lea, abbi pazienza, "di là" non t'ho ancora vista...
Ti hanno contatto i ragazzi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O devo fare tutto io qua dentro????


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

Questo succede perchè accentri il potere, compagna...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo succede perchè accentri il potere, compagna...


E vabbè, decentro allora... non ce la faccio... c'ho mal di pancia dal ridere... ma ti rendi conto???

Mò pure Giovanni Lindo... tra un pò se ne uscrirà fuori che ha combattuto con l'EZLN per far colpo....


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

Oh senti..te la si voluta...


----------



## Old grace (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> In effetti c'è un fumo densissimo qua su...
> 
> 
> ...


camper? quale camper?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> camper? quale camper?


Ma quello AB Normal, naturalmente.


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello AB Normal, naturalmente.


Ah ecco.... il camper ululì, la Lupa ululà?  
Bruja


----------



## Old grace (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello AB Normal, naturalmente.


ah già, l'avevo dimenticato ... con tutta questa confusione


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello AB Normal, naturalmente.


Azzz...Lupa...io mi ero già impossessato di un laika 8.1 !!

Per la causa eh!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Echeccavolo!! Vabbeh la revolution ma un minimo di confort...quando ce vò ce vò!


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz...Lupa...io mi ero già impossessato di un laika 8.1 !!
> 
> Per la causa eh!?!?
> 
> ...


Revolution??? A te interessa il confort orizzontale, è un caso che è un 6 posti letto????
Sì è un caso a te piace per la linea aerodinamica vero?.....   "Scarliga merluss che l'è minga el tò uss!!!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ti aspettava...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Eeee.... ummm... allora... vediamo.... una cosa carina... mmm... che si possa raccontare... mmmmm... ce l'ho!
> 
> Venerdì sera ci vediamo al solito baretto, ci beviamo due colpi io però voglio andare a casa perchè son stanca.... mi dice sì sì... sai c'ho un regalo per te... quando siamo a casa te lo.
> 
> ...


Sentiva che stava per succedere qualcosa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7sRdRrm_w


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

Pei Pampini vi do la mia benedizione.

Io me ne vado per un pò, se tutto va bene ci ribecchiamo il 2 maggio.

Se di lì a brevi giorni non avete mie notizie, cercatele sulla cronaca locale.

Se sulla nera non troverete niente, riceverete una cartolina da un posto lontano e al caldo.


Vi bacio assai perchè vi voglio bene.


Con affetto,

La Regina dei Minchioni

La Lupa.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pei Pampini vi do la mia benedizione.
> 
> Io me ne vado per un pò, se tutto va bene ci ribecchiamo il 2 maggio.
> 
> ...


Buona vacanza Lupacchiotta!

Non ti preoccupare... qui ci penso io!


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pei Pampini vi do la mia benedizione.
> 
> Io me ne vado per un pò, se tutto va bene ci ribecchiamo il 2 maggio.
> 
> ...


Mentre cazzeggiamo qua sopra, questa starà caprioleggiando  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...biara issa


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Brigantessa, che stai a combinà?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

non avevo letto..il 2 maggio....

Figurati...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non avevo letto..il 2 maggio....
> 
> Figurati...


il 2??? ...avoja te


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> non avevo letto..il 2 maggio....
> 
> Figurati...


Quando torna ci deve raccontare come minimo "Guerra e pace"....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando torna ci deve raccontare come minimo "Guerra e pace"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhh....mi sa che è più tipo da "Diari della motocicletta"...


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Uff*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh....mi sa che è più tipo da "Diari della motocicletta"...


 
Sempre dissacrante tu....!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre dissacrante tu....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi?!?!?

Naaaaaa....!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Sai cosa mi era anche venuto in mente? Che con tanti giorni di assidua frequentazione potrebbe anche uscir fuori con "Le mie prigioni" !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sempre lupa è...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Biforcuti tutti, me compresa.

Pensate alle prigioni vostre!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

oh ragazzi... dopo 5/6 anni da lupa... le spettava un'amore


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> oh ragazzi... dopo 5/6 anni da lupa... le spettava un'amore


Senti, ma mica in quei 5/6 anni ha fatto La Lupa *SOLITARIA* me pare eh!!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, ma mica in quei 5/6 anni ha fatto La Lupa *SOLITARIA* me pare eh!!!


non ha fatto la passera ops la lupa solitaria ...
ma la solitudine affettiva rimane anche se si reagisce vivendo intensamente quel che capita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  senza piangersi addosso... e per questo ripeto: quest'amore le spettava


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non ha fatto la passera ops la lupa solitaria ...
> ma la solitudine affettiva rimane anche se si reagisce vivendo intensamente quel che capita...
> 
> 
> ...


Lea, quello spetta ad ognuno di noi...lupo o agnellino!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lea, quello spetta ad ognuno di noi...lupo o agnellino!!


ma certamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a turno.. ci spetta a tutti, tu che numero hai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*non mi interessa...*



mailea ha detto:


> ma certamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che numero e numero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   C'ero prima io !


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che numero e numero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calma, non facciamoci sempre riconoscere... rispetta il turno eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




accidenti io ho dimenticato di prendere il bigliettino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè passa avanti a me!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*ehm*



mailea ha detto:


> calma, non facciamoci sempre riconoscere... rispetta il turno eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei già passata avanti


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*persa*











Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che numero e numero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





































































è cosi che si fa!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

No..ma scusate..chi è il salumiere?


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No..ma scusate..chi è il salumiere?


Marcello Lippi, piace ad entrambe, tu a chi dici che tocca?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Marcello Lippi, piace ad entrambe, tu a chi dici che tocca?


 
Se il salumiere è Lippi, vi consiglio di non fare la fila.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se il salumiere è Lippi, vi consiglio di non fare la fila.


 
Gia' prima che arrivi il vostro turno se lo son gia' pappato i vermi 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sorry


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*ehm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' prima che arrivi il vostro turno se lo son gia' pappato i vermi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha tre anni più di me


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

che... a voi non piace?
ma come... il paul newman de noantri ?


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ha tre anni più di me


io sapevo 52


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*google*



mailea ha detto:


> io sapevo 52


io del 51 lippi del 48 ! Ho appena controllato in internet! 
Ho un piede nella fossa! Uaaaaaaa


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ha tre anni più di me


L'eta' non conta... e' l'attesa del proprio turno che fa la differenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*Beh*



Lettrice ha detto:


> L'eta' non conta... e' l'attesa del proprio turno che fa la differenza


...non credo che per Lippi ci sia la fila ...comunque io sono a un altro sportello


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non credo che per Lippi ci sia la fila ...comunque io sono a un altro sportello


hmmm Presa a me non attizza manco sulla graticola... ma ti assicuro che anche solo per il suo affettuosissimo conto in banca c'e' una fila non trascuarbile... e guarda che le veline & Co. sono aggressive


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*certo è*

che se mi prefiggo questo come ambizione nemmeno se ne avessi 22 ce la farei.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Io voglio lui... favoloso senso dell'umorismo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*beh*

...allora


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...allora


M chi e' il primo?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*letttri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io voglio lui... favoloso senso dell'umorismo


 
ottimo portafoglio e nemmeno corri il rischio di fargli troppo da infermiera


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ottimo portafoglio e nemmeno corri il rischio di fargli troppo da infermiera


Se nella vita reale e' divertente come i suoi personaggi.. ci sta' che l'infermiera la chiamino per me


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...allora


quello a sinistra è troppo giovane...gli devi sta a spiegà tutto...e poi ..e poi...


Quello a destra sai quanto si crede fico...du palle...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> M chi e' il primo?


..il primo disponibile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




....per questo resto qui col numerino in mano


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quello a sinistra è troppo giovane...gli devi sta a spiegà tutto...e poi ..e poi...
> 
> 
> Quello a destra sai quanto si crede fico...du palle...


Mi sa che ad atteggio son messi bene tutt'e due


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*non vorrei dire...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che ad atteggio son messi bene tutt'e due


...ma in quanto ad atteggiarsi ...ne ho letti ultimamente ...


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

*rieccomi pimpe*

allora... 
-x quello di micia nemmeno mi avvicino allo sportello (una in meno)
-quello di lettrice, scusate l'ignoranza ma chi è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comunque denti troooppo finti (è tutto tuo, ma anche qui i vermi potrebbero arrivare prima..)

-i due di persa (miiii persichè.. a che niente.. a due! complimenti ragazza fai passi da gigante) il primo non lo conosco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ed il secondo è inflazionato..

lasciatemi il lippino va... le veline mi fanno un baffo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




( volete mettere i loro sculettamenti con la mia esperienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> allora...
> -x quello di micia nemmeno mi avvicino allo sportello (una in meno)
> -quello di lettrice, scusate l'ignoranza ma chi è?
> 
> ...


John Cleese  che infatti essendo del '39 ha la sua eta'... tra l'altro me la son giocata la mia chance... ma pure col vestitino da urlo non m'ha cacata troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Cleese


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> John Cleese che infatti essendo del '39 ha la sua eta'... tra l'altro me la son giocata la mia chance... ma pure col vestitino da urlo non m'ha cacata troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maddai...era quello che faceva l'inglese perfettino con la Curtis!?!? Bleahhhh!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*Beh*



Lettrice ha detto:


> John Cleese che infatti essendo del '39 ha la sua eta'... tra l'altro me la son giocata la mia chance... ma pure col vestitino da urlo non m'ha cacata troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari è uno che prende in considerazione le figlie...ma le nipoti...no


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maddai...era quello che faceva l'inglese perfettino con la Curtis!?!? Bleahhhh!!!


mhhh.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Chiedi scusa


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari è uno che prende in considerazione le figlie...ma le nipoti...no


 
Credo di si


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

*Infedeli*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H6DSoqZz_s


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mhhh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma manco per sogno!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Fra i due protagonisti maschili del film se fossi donna non avrei dubbi : Kevin kline!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma manco per sogno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure lui non mi diaspiace per nulla... ma non so se ha senso dell'umorismo


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H6DSoqZz_s


Senti, se guardi solo alla simpatia...allora c'è sempre Insonne!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, se guardi solo alla simpatia...allora c'è sempre Insonne!!!


Senti ora ha 68 anni ma mica era brutto prima... comunque meglio uno cosi' cosi' con un senso dell'umorismo che e' la fine del mondo ... che uno strafigho col senso dell'umorismo di un fermaporte 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... a me i bellocci bellocci non mi vanno 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: a me infatti Insonne fa schiantare... peccato per la professione infame


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ora ha 68 anni ma mica era brutto prima... *comunque meglio uno cosi' cosi' con un senso dell'umorismo che e' la fine del mondo ... che uno strafigho col senso dell'umorismo di un fermaporte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E secondo te potrei non esser d'accordo?!?!?


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ora ha 68 anni ma mica era brutto prima... comunque meglio uno cosi' cosi' con un senso dell'umorismo che e' la fine del mondo ... che uno strafigho col senso dell'umorismo di un fermaporte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è brutto manco adesso e gli anni se li porta alla grande! Caspita!
ri-scusate la mia ignoranza, ma continuo a non conoscerlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq il mio mito è un 70enne,che poi ha una minimoglie neanche bellissima, per cui mai perdere le speranze ragazze mie, il mitico SEAN CONNERY !!!
ed in genere i bellocci non attirano neanche me...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non è brutto manco adesso e gli anni se li porta alla grande! Caspita!
> ri-scusate la mia ignoranza, ma continuo a non conoscerlo
> 
> 
> ...


 
Manco i Monty Phyton ti dicono niente? "nobody expected the spanish inquisition"? frase usata anche in Sliding Doors?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*

ma qual'è sta professione infame?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco i Monty Phyton ti dicono niente? "nobody expected the spanish inquisition"? frase usata anche in Sliding Doors?


e chi so'?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non è brutto manco adesso e gli anni se li porta alla grande! Caspita!
> ri-scusate la mia ignoranza, ma continuo a non conoscerlo
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu pure..uno di 70 anni pure con la moglie...

uno normale con tutte le sue nevrosi. Punto.


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco i Monty Phyton ti dicono niente? "nobody expected the spanish inquisition"? frase usata anche in Sliding Doors?


ahhhhhh


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma qual'è sta professione infame?


Avvocato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non so come veste lettrice....ma anche lì ha dei gusti....brrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avvocato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























non so come veste lettrice, sul lavoro la vedo molto "stile donna in carriera" (vista la sua passione per le camicie)


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non so come veste lettrice, sul lavoro la vedo molto "stile donna in carriera" (vista la sua passione per le camicie)


 
beh , le camicie piacciono pure a mia..se non fosse che te le devi stirare pure...


e poi...un avvocato in famiglia vi farebbe cosi schifo ?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avvocato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti, sguardo penetrante ( nun te se puo' guardà 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ..inquieti )

come si dovrebbe vestire lettrice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*non ricordi?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Senti, sguardo penetrante ( nun te se puo' guardà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo stile che piace a Insonne è stivali alle cosce con tacco a stiletto, minigonna inguinale, trucco pesante, più stile baldrac è meglio è...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Senti, sguardo penetrante ( nun te se puo' guardà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se dicono che son così tenerooo!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarà mica che dovresti cambiare tu le lentine che usi??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lettrice può vestire come vuole...basta che non segua i dettami di Insonne!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo stile che piace a Insonne è stivali alle cosce con tacco a stiletto, minigonna inguinale, trucco pesante, più stile baldrac è meglio è...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma se dicono che son così tenerooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sarai pure tenero ( un gatto, ma quando mai)...ma il tuo sguardo è fermo, fisso, non ammette margine di manovra...ogni volta che ti leggo sembra che tu sia li a dire"okkio a quello che dici"


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Stoooppp!!!!

Voi partite di fantasia echi vi ferma piu'? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lettrice da baldracca non ci si veste manco per john Cleese 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tra l'altro continuo a ripetere all'Insonne... che sceglie tizie che vestono da baldracche e poi s'incazza se si comportano pure come tali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un'avvocato in famiglia e' ok purche' non sia mio marito 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non porto tailleurs... non so quanto possa sembrare donna in carriera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma e' vero mi piacciono le camicie bienche  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok identifichiamo John Cleese.... guardate Will and Grace? A un certo punto Karen sposa il padre dell'amante di Stan... quell'uomo con l'accento inglese super Cambridge e' John Cleese


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

A me piace luiiii


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A me piace luiiii


Il fascino dell'inviato di guerra con le borse sotto gli occhi più grandi della storia


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Ma....ragazze...vi rendete conto che andate a scegliere solo attempati signori?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho ancora speranze allora!!!!


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma....ragazze...vi rendete conto che andate a scegliere solo attempati signori?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cresci ancora un pò tu...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma....ragazze...vi rendete conto che andate a scegliere solo attempati signori?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














Io scherzavo.....

Per me 33enne vanno bene al massimo fino a 40....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*non ho speranze*

Se voi "ragazzette" vi buttate sugli ultrasessantenni a me non restano che ..i garibaldini


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se voi "ragazzette" vi buttate sugli ultrasessantenni a me non restano che ..i garibaldini


 
Ma dai...adesso la tendenza è che le donne superati i 40 si cercano quelli sotto i 30.....


Stile Valeria Golino e Scamarcio....


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

A me i ragazzi belli non mi dicono niente,
dico davvero non mi dicono proprio niente,
non mi telefonano, non mi scrivono,
niente di niente!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> A me i ragazzi belli non mi dicono niente,
> dico davvero non mi dicono proprio niente,
> non mi telefonano, non mi scrivono,
> niente di niente!


 
Senti ma oggi sei in formissima...mi hai fatto spanciare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*grandiosa ...*



mailea ha detto:


> A me i ragazzi belli non mi dicono niente,
> dico davvero non mi dicono proprio niente,
> non mi telefonano, non mi scrivono,
> niente di niente!


Neanche a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	










































Dererum ...capisco la "moda" ...ma non riesco neanche a considerare dei "figli" !!
E poi davvero..mi attirano altre cose...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Ma sì..scherzavo....già ho difficoltà a volte a sentirmi in sintonia con quelli della mia età.....figurati più piccoli....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma dai...adesso la tendenza è che le donne superati i 40 si cercano quelli sotto i 30.....
> 
> 
> Stile Valeria Golino e Scamarcio....


O la Clerici!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O la Clerici!!!


E Amanda Lear....




...................................................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Però*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> O la Clerici!!!


Le ha fatto bene ha perso almeno 10 kg !!


----------



## Rebecca (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Io scherzavo.....
> 
> Per me 33enne vanno bene al massimo fino a 40....
















Grazie al cielo. 
La donnina di Cialtry credo sia attorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ai 30...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Mah*



Rita ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo.
> La donnina di Cialtry credo sia attorno
> 
> 
> ...


Non capirò mai il gusto per i vecchi ..ma neppure come si possa considerare una "figlia"...
Sarò strana io...


----------



## La Lupa (2 Maggio 2007)

Uè Uè!!!

Cos'è 'sto casino????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buongiorno belli!!!

Vi vedo in forma!!! Belli che siete!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora... niente prigioni (fuiiiiiuuuu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), niente guerra e pace.

Diciamo.... mmm.... Il Conte di Montecristo, va!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io e Napoleone stiamo benissimo.
Siamo innamoratissimi e felici.

Il bilancio del ponte è che ne son usciti un paio di feriti, due bbq, un pò di bottiglie di champagne, svariate quantità di stupefacenti e parecchio sesso di qualità.
Per non farsi mancare niente, insomma.

Amo tutto e tutti, che si sappia.
Amo ecumenicamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*ueee*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè Uè!!!
> 
> Cos'è 'sto casino????
> 
> ...


Ben tornata!!!
Finché il fisico regge!


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Toh......*

Riecco la nosytra Lupa "Josephine de Beauharnais"...... ma bentornata fra la civiltà!!!
Allora le news???  
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Maggio 2007)

Nessuna news grazie a dio, Bru. Nessuna!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Va tutto a gonfie vele.


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Nessuna news grazie a dio, Bru. Nessuna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfetto, "in alto i cuori" allora.... !!!
Bru'


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfetto, "in alto i cuori" allora.... !!!
> Bru'


Mi associo al cor cordis brujano ma mi togli una curiosità?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che sono i due bbq!?!??


----------



## La Lupa (2 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi associo al cor cordis brujano ma mi togli una curiosità?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Trotti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hi hi hi... barbecue. Sono barbecue. O barbeque. Nel caso ci fosse qualche linguista in giro.

Oh! Comunque, m'è venuto in mente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... una novità c'è!

Ho conosciuto i suoceri.


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Trotti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Omadonninadiloretoconlecateninedorovotivoelegiaculatorieportatainprocessione....... Lupa sono preoccupata; comunque se poi ti serve la ricetta dell'acqua tofana.......... a disposizione!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*perdirindindina !*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Trotti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E intuisco che vi siete pure piaciuti....


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E intuisco che vi siete pure piaciuti....


Rassegnamoci, stiamo assistendo all'imborghesimento di Lupa..... è un giorno ferale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja

p.s. Non avevo detto che ci toccava fare le damigelle............ altro che ciccioli!!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Rassegnamoci, stiamo assistendo all'imborghesimento di Lupa*..... è un giorno ferale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente la trama di Zanna Bianca


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Praticamente la trama di Zanna Bianca


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

Che spiritosoni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, mamma Giuliano come mi ha visto mi ha messo in braccio:

Una bottiglione di limoncello casalingo
(kerosene al 100%)

Un barattolo da chilo di marmellata di prugne
(posso far crostate fino a settembre)

Un vasetto di marmellata di fichi
(riserva oro, guai se Napoleone ci mette le mani!)

Poi, lei e babbo mi hanno guardato fisso per qualche secondo e sono scoppiati in un coro lacrimevole del tipo "ti prego resisti!"


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che spiritosoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La prima che hai detto...altro che prugne e fichi


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che spiritosoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti prego resisti?!
huauhauhauhauhauhauh 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    che spettacolo!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto...altro che prugne e fichi


E sai!

1000 e 1 utilizzi del limoncello.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In effetti l'ho messo sotto chiave.
Vedi mai gli venissero strane idee.


*Nutella!*
C'è poco da ridere!

Credo che mi vedano tipo la madonna del soccorso.

Pensa come stan messi male, poverini.


----------



## Old alessia76 (3 Maggio 2007)

ci ho messo 2 giorni.. ma ho letto tutto!!!!
bella storia, strane emozioni, folli. bello, bravi!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> ci ho messo 2 giorni.. ma ho letto tutto!!!!
> bella storia, strane emozioni, folli. bello, bravi!








Ma dai!!!

Ma che carina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grazie Ale, ti ho appena eletta mia fan dell'anno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Riceverai la tessera n° 001 e un simpatico apribottiglie a forma di molotov.


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Ok Lupa.....*

Fai l'elenco di quello che ti serve per resistere.......... ci sguinzagliamo per ogni dove e troviamo quello che serve ............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(per gli esplosivi 


p.s. Ma devi resistere al suo normale modo di fare o al suo assedio???


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai l'elenco di quello che ti serve per resistere.......... ci sguinzagliamo per ogni dove e troviamo quello che serve .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La prima che hai detto, Bru.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sai, credo che il mio amore abbia gli organi interni doppi.

Io no di sicuro.

L'altra mattina ero in bagno e ho beccato riflesso nello specchio un rene che mi stava mandando a fanculo.
E l'altra notte ho sentito distintamente il ventricolo destro che diceva a quello sinistro che se continuo a restar fidanzata con lui inizieranno una serie di scioperi a singhiozzo per ridurre gli orari di lavoro.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto, Bru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













E ti sei fermata solo a queste parti del tuo corpo...chissà le altre 

	
	
		
		
	


	











ops...


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

...axxo  Lupa, ma sei sicura che non abbia anche i sindacati interni e che quegli effetti non siano le riunioni per i rinnovi contrattuali?.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*la Lupa e il suo bouquet*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxJMCCFw5ds


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

Micia, con quell'avatar sei irresistibile!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*ronf*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Micia, con quell'avatar sei irresistibile!


 
ronf.


 grazie Lupacchiona.


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Va beh!!!*

Sia chiaro, io al lancio del bouquet non partecipo, preferisco attardarmi a conferire con i beveraggi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Maggio 2007)

Brava gente, vi auguro il migliore dei week end possibili.

Per parte mia, complice il maltempo, conto di passarlo sotto le coperte.
Ci buone probabilità di riuscirci.

Stasera presento Napoleone a mezza famiglia... gulp...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ne prevedo di cotte e di crude.
(sai che novità direbbe Micia!)

Statemi bene, e non esagerate!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Brava gente, vi auguro il migliore dei week end possibili.
> 
> Per parte mia, complice il maltempo, conto di passarlo sotto le coperte.
> Ci buone probabilità di riuscirci.
> ...


 
Valà che la mamma sarà felice di vedere  il suo Napoleone che ha deposto le armi.


coccolatevi...Pimpi.


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2007)

*Ommadonninadelleapparizioni!!!*

Lupa sta entrando nei libri di Storia...........e il bonbarolo le sta riordinando la geografia!!!
Bruja

p.s. Lupacchiotta, scusa la curiosità inopportuna, ma tu che dote gli porti..... sì insomma che calibro....???


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*dote?*

ma figurati quanto gliene puo' fregà a napoleone della dote....



Bruja, sono una inguaridibile idealista?


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma figurati quanto gliene puo' fregà a napoleone della dote....
> 
> 
> 
> Bruja, sono una inguaridibile idealista?


La sarei anch'io e magari questo sarebbe anche il caso, ma sai, Napoleone, l'altro...... ha proprio cambiato moglie per dote e politica. Ma lì c'era la ragion di stato, non credo che faccia testo per un anarchico e una lupa  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*Cara...*



Bruja ha detto:


> La sarei anch'io e magari questo sarebbe anche il caso, ma sai, Napoleone, l'altro...... ha proprio cambiato moglie per dote e politica. Ma lì c'era la ragion di stato, non credo che faccia testo per un anarchico e una lupa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche oggi mi hai regalato una Speranza.




*X Napoleone: ...e Tu vedi di riconfermarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## La Lupa (7 Maggio 2007)

*Sciao...*

...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' stato amore a prima vista.

Tra Napoleone e i suoi cognati, intendo.
Che poi sarebbero mia sorella e mio cognato.

Ora... io immaginavo che non sarebbe stato un problema per loro; M (perchè c'ha anche un nome, il mio bombarolo) piace a tutti. E' un uomo talmente brillante da risultare irresistibile a chiunque.
Ero più preoccupata per quanto riguarda lui; perchè a lui, invece, mediamente non piace nessuno.

E invece è stato ammmore!
Sono proprio contenta, e anche lui.

Per il resto il week end è stato più o meno canonico; stiamo cercando di conciliare il brigantaggio al modello Casa nella prateria.

Non è difficile: la notte scorribande; il giorno colazioni a letto, piccoli lavori domestici, qualche lite sull'educazione dei figli. Tutto normale, insomma.


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

Ciao bella!!!  Praticamente un fidanzamento a casa, come ai vecchi tempi!!!
Liti sull'educazione dei figli? Accidenti!!! Sarei curiosa di sapere....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao bella!!! Praticamente un fidanzamento a casa, come ai vecchi tempi!!!
> Liti sull'educazione dei figli? Accidenti!!! Sarei curiosa di sapere....


Io preferisco non sapere....mi è crollato un mito!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao bella!!! Praticamente un fidanzamento a casa, come ai vecchi tempi!!!
> Liti sull'educazione dei figli? Accidenti!!! Sarei curiosa di sapere....


L'altra sera abbiamo cenato con due ragazzi incontrati all'aperitivo... siamo andati a mangiare una pizza... c'avevano il bimbo a carico.
5 anni.
Una iena.

M. ovviamente c'ha fatto la lotta, l'ha strizzato, gli ha cantato cori da stadio, gli tirava i wurstel.

Due bambini all'asilo.
Solo che uno dei due ha quarant'anni.

La mattina dopo, mentre facevamo colazione, mi dice: che simpatico quel bambino! Proprio carino!

E io: perchè, era un bambino quello?

E lui: no? Dai, fierissimo! Una vera iena! Mio figlio a 5 anni sarà un vero teppista!

E io: mio figlio (quello che non avrò mai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) a 5 anni mangerà a tavola con i libri sotto le ascelle, come ho fatto io!

Vabbè... così... ne abbiamo discusso un pò... è finita che l'ho sgridato perchè si soffiava il naso mentre mangiavamo, lui ha detto che chiamava sua mamma per farsi venire a prendere... poi abbiamo fatto finta di fare un bambino, e va bene così.

Saranno cazzi, lo vedo già.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> L'altra sera abbiamo cenato con due ragazzi incontrati all'aperitivo... siamo andati a mangiare una pizza... c'avevano il bimbo a carico.
> 5 anni.
> Una iena.
> 
> ...








...se fai figli, segui il tuo programma


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

Si...saranno cazzi per il bambino!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...se fai figli, segui il tuo programma


 No...segui il suo


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...segui il suo


No no segui il tuo.


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Mi metti l'angoscia...
Saresti capace di tarpare le ali ad un'aquila reale!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Maggio 2007)

Sempre a litigare, voi due!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un momento!

Io sto parlando di *educazione*.

Educazione, quella che ci distingue dagli animali!

Io, senza l'educazione che ho ricevuto, avrei avuto molte più difficoltà.

La mia educazione mi ha insegnato il senso della disciplina, del controllo e della conoscenza di me stessa.
Mi ha consentito di scegliere dove e come vivere, avendomi dato i mezzi per poterlo fare in qualsiasi circostanza.

L'educazione non tarpa nulla, non soffoca nulla.
Insegna, da i giusti ritmi.

Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto sono i genitori di questi decenni.
Quelli che dei figli, sono gli amici.

Amico?

Di tuo figlio???

Ma che cazzo dici???
Sei il genitore, non l'amico.
Per gli amici ci sono i giardinetti.

Se volevi continuare a fare il minchione, ti pigliavi un cane.

Se fai un figlio, diventi genitore.

Punto.


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

Macchè dici? Certo che serve l'educazione!!! Ma non deve essere repressiva.
Un essere umano nasce perfetto...educare significa trarre dal bambino ciò che ha già in sè.
I bambini sono meraviglie: hanno coraggio, curiosità, generosità, sono privi di pregiudizi...
gli adulti fanno danni ...i bimbi no.
Se tu sei educata e rispettosa del prossimo. tuo figlio lo sarà.
Se tu vivi in mezzo ai libri, con la televisione spenta, tuo figlio leggerà.
Se tu ascolti buona musica e ti commuovi per un tramonto, tuo figlio farà altrettanto.
Mia figlia a 5 anni sapeva leggere e scrivere...nessuno glielo ha imposto


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi metti l'angoscia...
> Saresti capace di tarpare le ali ad un'aquila reale!!!


Tu sei matta...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sempre a litigare, voi due!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Macchè dici? Certo che serve l'educazione!!! Ma non deve essere repressiva.
> *Un essere umano nasce perfetto*...educare significa trarre dal bambino ciò che ha già in sè.
> I bambini sono meraviglie: hanno coraggio, curiosità, generosità, sono privi di pregiudizi...
> gli adulti fanno danni ...i bimbi no.
> ...


Assolutamente no. Per crescere sani, per sapersi migliorare, ci vuole anche una giusta disciplina.


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

Se tu sei disciplinata, tuo figlio lo sarà.
Non puoi vivere in maniera sregolata e pretendere che tuo figlio cresca come un soldatino.
 Sono convinta di questo...
La disciplina viene da dentro...altrimenti serve la rusta, e alla frusta ci si ribella.
So quello che dico


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sempre a litigare, voi due!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si diventa genitore. Si impara sbagliando.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Maggio 2007)

*Pensiero stupendo!*

L'ho avuto stammattina.

Vediamo se riesco a raccontarvelo, mi piacerebbe.

Dunque...
Napoleone è innamorato.
Ma di quell'innamorato che è oltre; quella roba che proprio ti fa perdere la testa.

Ieri sera quasi piangeva dalla felicità.

Le cose stanno così: lui non si era mai innamorato.
Cioè... non in questo modo.

Ora... io lo conosco questo modo qui, perchè a me è già successo una volta.

E lo vedo bene nei suoi occhi, nelle cose che mi dice.

Lo riconosco perfettamente quello stupore totale di chi scopre improvvisamente tutta una roba dentro di se che non aveva mai visto.
Che è un pò come scoprire tutto quanto esiste, per la prima volta.
Perchè è tutto diverso, dopo che ti succede.
Tutti i suoni, tutti i colori, i sapori... è come se li sentissi da appena nato.

Perchè dopo che ti innamori così, non sei più la stessa persona.
Sei uno nuovo. E non sai nemmeno chi sei, perchè lo scopri solo quotidianamente.

Io sono tanto felice per lui.
Perchè è una nascita bellissima quella.

Il punto è questo:
Io la conosco quella sensazione. Che non vuol dire che io lo ami di meno. Vuol solo dire che lo stupore totale della prima volta io non lo posso più provare, perchè m'è già accaduto.

Allora stammattina ho pensato questo: quando accadde a me, non ebbi la possibilità di viverla totalmente questa cosa. Ero ricambiata sì, fu in effetti bellissimo.

Ma c'era sempre un'ombra. Non fu mai totalmente pieno. C'era sempre una riserva, che fu infatti quella che fece concludere la mia storia, in maniera nemmeno troppo edificante.

E questo mi fa avere uno sguardo più disincantato.
Non mi dispiace nemmeno, tutto sommato. Sento che sto vivendo questa cosa appieno, totalmente, perchè sono molto consapevole di quello che significa.

Mentre Napoleone è sulla nuvola.

Lo vedo proprio come un palloncino. E io che tengo il filo.

Il pensiero stupendo che ho avuto, chiarissimo mentre mi lavavo la faccia, è che io gli permetterò di vivere questa sua personale esperienza completamente.

Non ci sarà nessuna ombra.

Voglio che muoia di felicità.

Io fui lì lì per farlo, quando era il mio momento. Ma mi si tenne sempre tra la vita e la morte.

Ora ho la possibilità di vedere in lui la felicità completa e gli darò tutto l'aiuto possibile perchè non se ne perda nemmeno un istante.

Sarà una bella estate.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2007)

*La Lupa*

E' una delle cose più belle che ho letto  in vita mia...e ti assicuro che ho letto tanto.

Ti capisco profondamente...più di quanto tu riesca ad immaginare.
Non voglio sbrodolare di più...
Avrete un'estate bellissima.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Maggio 2007)

Grazie Iris. 









Ho sbrodolato?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

Leggendoti, mi viene da pensare questo (e mi riallaccio ad un'altra discussione): lui ora è innamorato, tu ora lo ami. Forse semplifico troppo, ma mi fai pensar così


----------



## La Lupa (8 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Leggendoti, mi viene da pensare questo (e mi riallaccio ad un'altra discussione): lui ora è innamorato, tu ora lo ami. Forse semplifico troppo, ma mi fai pensar così


Sì.
Ho letto di la.

Più o meno, può essere così.
Sai, credo che nella nostra storia lui sia bambino.
Io non lo so cosa sono. Forse la sorellina più grande.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

*shhh*


----------



## Rebecca (8 Maggio 2007)

*Una Lupa educata...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sempre a litigare, voi due!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Ne abbiamo fatto un post, ricordate, sull'importanza dell'educazione.
C'ha ragione lei, c'ha. 
Poi uno educato se e quando lo ritiene può anche non esserlo, ma quando ci vuole lo è...
Brava Lupa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2007)

*bello*



La Lupa ha detto:


> L'ho avuto stammattina.
> 
> Vediamo se riesco a raccontarvelo, mi piacerebbe.
> 
> ...


Tutto bellissimo.
Ma mi fai venire il dubbio che hai una riserva nel credere che possa essere duraturo...tutta qui la differenza


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

Quando un amore è così, qualunque siano le sensazioni che dà, non serve raccontarlo e perfino raccontarselo, lo rende meno aereo.... lascia che resti una subòlimazione di tutto.
Godilo e fai che non ne vada sprecato un atomo!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (8 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto bellissimo.
> Ma mi fai venire il dubbio che hai una riserva nel credere che possa essere duraturo...tutta qui la differenza


Davvero?

Perchè?

Poi sai, Persichè, io non ci penso al duraturo.
Mi sembra un'idea che avvelena.

E' quel che è. Oggi.
Domani quel che sarà.

Se saremo bravi e ne avremo voglia, sarà.
Sennò non sarà più.

Boh!

Poi che mi frega... sono innamorata!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Perchè?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

..... chi vuol essere lieto sia....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu guarda, chi l'abrebbe mai pensato che con la Lupacchiotta rispolveravo Il Magnifico! 

Ma Napoleone, fra uno stato di adorazione e l'altro che dice???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Perchè?
> 
> ...


 

 e vai...è cosi che si ragiona!


----------



## Old simo (8 Maggio 2007)

*Che dire?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> L'ho avuto stammattina.
> 
> Vediamo se riesco a raccontarvelo, mi piacerebbe.
> 
> ...


è davvero bello quello che hai scritto...ti auguro tanta tanta felicità...e trovo bellissimo anche il tuo post dove parli dell'ora, adesso, vivere cio' che si ha intensamente! spero un giorno, di riuscire ad avere pensieri come i tuoi...mi hanno trasmesso tanta felicità! 
Un abbraccio sincero!
Simo


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*uè...gioia*

Sei ancora ai giardinetti?


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sei ancora ai giardinetti?


Mo' si prende l'insolazione per colpa mia


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mo' si prende l'insolazione per colpa mia


Non sai che ai giardinetti ci sono i cespugli!!??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai che ai giardinetti ci sono i cespugli!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speriamo .........


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mo' si prende l'insolazione per colpa mia


 

E offrile il tuo cappello...sbrigati su'...


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> E offrile il tuo cappello...sbrigati su'...


 
Perfida..... preferiva dargli la carta di credito che quello!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfida..... preferiva dargli la carta di credito che quello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Certo che siamo delle rogne tremende...


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfida..... preferiva dargli la carta di credito che quello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prestare una carta di credito a una donna è come proporre un surfista ad uno squalo bianco  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   No no...preferisco il cappello ...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

*Santa Mastercard da Amsterdam*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Prestare una carta di credito a una donna è come proporre un surfista ad uno squalo bianco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
per favore  la religione  fuori dal forum.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> per favore la religione fuori dal forum.


Ti sei bevuta una tisana corretta?????


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti sei bevuta una tisana corretta?????


Taci infedele 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Santa Visa Gold da Rotterdam


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Eccola là*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Taci infedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi mancava l'obice a lunga gittata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Taci infedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ecco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono un eretico


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

*Buongiorno!*

Eilà!
E allora?

Li avete vulcanizzati?

Il pulmino del Centro di igiene mentale, dico, li avete vaporizzati?

Ho dato un'occhiatina qua e là... oh! Pazzesco eh? Son spariti.

Sarà mica che vi siete messi d'accordo di non rispondergli più anche a costo di sembrare un gruppo amalgamato?

Incredibbole!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbuò, mi fa piacere, mi sembra tornato un posto più decente.

Io vi volevo mandare un bacino e dirvi che sto benone, benissimo.

Napoleone pure, stiamo iniziando una nuova via di redenzione.

Per quanto possibile, ovviamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La vita è bella.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eilà!
> E allora?
> 
> Li avete vulcanizzati?
> ...


ehilà!

bentornata!!!FInalmente!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eilà!
> E allora?
> 
> Li avete vulcanizzati?
> ...


 
Ciao Lupa...

vaporizzati? sono vapore  ...

dicci piuttosto che è sta redenzione.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Ciao bambole!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... niente Micia... una registratina... giusto per non essere licenziata.

Insomma... brigantaggio va bene, ma solo festivi e pre-festivi!

Come facevo io, ecco.

So sta fasando il ragazzo; si sta fasando.


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

Ciao LupaLupona!
La vita è bellissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un bacio a te!
(se poi ci vuoi dire che via avete intrapreso.. ci facciamo un pò di fatti tuoi...)


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

Lupattolona nostra.... mi starai mica diventando latitante?   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lupattolona nostra.... mi starai mica diventando latitante?


Sempre.



Ciao Bru!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sempre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Bru!


Ciao Lupa!! 

sai che ero un pò in pensiero. sono contento che tutto proceda per il meglio. baci e abbracci 

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ciao Lupa!!
> 
> sai che ero un pò in pensiero. sono contento che tutto proceda per il meglio. baci e abbracci
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao Biddì, come te la passi?

Perchè eri in pensiero?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Biddì, come te la passi?
> 
> Perchè eri in pensiero?


Perchè non tornavi dai giardinetti bestia!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè non tornavi dai giardinetti bestia!


Aaaaahhhh.... vabbè.... avevo bisogno di una boccata d'aria, c'era troppa puzza qua dentro.

Poi, ai giardinetti ci sono un sacco di cose divertenti da fare!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

*Beso lupacchiotta*

Io invece già ti vedevo con la lacrimuccia che scendeva dall'occhio che fissava il test di gravidanza!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece già ti vedevo con la lacrimuccia che scendeva dall'occhio che fissava il test di gravidanza!!


Ma sei scemo????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo...


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Gulp...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece già ti vedevo con la lacrimuccia che scendeva dall'occhio che fissava il test di gravidanza!!


Tu quando c'è da pensare qualcosa...........ti butti subito in discesa............













Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

Lupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi sei mancata!
un baciottolo.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Pciù!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2007)

*bentornata*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Pciù!


...che il brigantaggio sia con te !


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...che il brigantaggio sia con te !


Ciao Persichè! 





Wow! Che fica che sei!


Il brigantaggio ce l'ho dentro, fuori e anche tutt'intorno e Napoleone non mi molla un attimo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Francamente, non mi dispiace affatto.


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Persichè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ci credo...!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e ci credo...!


Ma non è mica banale, sai?

Io mica me lo credevo più di trovarmi aviluppata a sta maniera.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Che gnocca con quell'avatar!


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e ci credo...!


Malilè.. che bestiola è quella che hai nell'avatar?!


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma non è mica banale, sai?
> 
> Io mica me lo credevo più di trovarmi aviluppata a sta maniera.
> 
> ...


non è banale per niente, 
ma se non te ne fregasse niente di napoleone ti darebbe fastidio tenerlo incollato a te...
ma sei innamorata.. sisi LaLupa innamorata


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Malilè.. che bestiola è quella che hai nell'avatar?!


Ah saperlo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

*Forse..*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Malilè.. che bestiola è quella che hai nell'avatar?!


Una milupa!?!?


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una milupa!?!?


Milupa? cibo per pupi insomma...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Milupa? cibo per pupi insomma...


Ancora?

Ebbasta con 'sta storia dei pupi, peppiacere!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

*Mhhhh...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ancora?
> 
> Ebbasta con 'sta storia dei pupi, peppiacere!


...qui chioccia li cova!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...qui chioccia li cova!!


Per le chiocce chiedi a Bruja, io sono lupa... m'hai preso per una gallina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nonno, sul serio, mi mette un'ansia 'sto discorso.... il bombarolo lo so che vorrebbe un compagnetto di giochi!
Così mi ritroverei due teppisti in casa in un botto solo!


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

Lupa ha già una figlia. mi presento ufficialmente.. bada lì che avatar inequivocabile


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per le chiocce chiedi a Bruja, io sono lupa... m'hai preso per una gallina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi raccomando allora,  attiva tutte le paratie stagne....o stavolta t'affonda!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2007)

*non è detto...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Per le chiocce chiedi a Bruja, io sono lupa... m'hai preso per una gallina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere anche una lupacchiotta ...tenera tenera


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupa ha già una figlia. mi presento ufficialmente.. bada lì che avatar inequivocabile


Teeeneraaa che sei!!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupa ha già una figlia. mi presento ufficialmente.. bada lì che avatar inequivocabile


ossignur che meraviglia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2007)

*x Mailea*

Fantastica ...fa impallidire le mie ballerine! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Meno male che oggi mi son vestita da sera !


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

Io Lupacchiotta!!! io Lupottella!!

Lupa, se mi fai dei fratellini devi promettermi che poi mi porti a caccia con te, e che in quanto primogenita erediterò la roba che conta. sennò mi oppongo.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io Lupacchiotta!!! io Lupottella!!
> 
> Lupa, se mi fai dei fratellini devi promettermi che poi mi porti a caccia con te, e che in quanto primogenita erediterò la roba che conta. sennò mi oppongo.


Mamma mia che roba!!!

Lupotè! Son stranita!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'eredità, guarda, ce la spariamo tutta io e il babbo, mi spiace!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A lavorare dovete andare!!!

Su, forza!
c'è da spostare il tritolo!!!

Che questa casa non è un albergo!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche una lupacchiotta ...tenera tenera


A parte il fatto che non sto pensando di mettere su famiglia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... nel caso comunque, anch'io mi dico: beh... magari... se ci scappa una femminuccia....

Poi penso che verrebbe su come me, e allora ci faccio un'altro nodo.


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mamma mia che roba!!!
> 
> Lupotè! Son stranita!
> 
> ...


 
 Lupottella fa la gnorri continuando a scodinzolare ..


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che non sto pensando di mettere su famiglia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per ora goditi questo momento magico più che puoi,
poi... quando verrà il poi ci penserai o ripenserai


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupottella fa la gnorri continuando a scodinzolare ..


E l'ho capito io che non sarà facile...


----------



## Old Otella82 (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E l'ho capito io che non sarà facile...


facile?! [continua a scodinzolare giuliva] son figlia tua sai, mica posso dartele tutte vinte! il patrimonio genetico non è uno scherzo! [comincia a saltellare dietro Lupa cercando di morderle la coda]

ps= che carini i cuccioli 'nevvero?!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Sì.
Tenerissimi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ce la faccio.

Non ce la posso fare!


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Tsè.....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> Tenerissimi.
> 
> 
> ...


Ce la fai, ce la puoi fare..... la questione è volere.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Che avresti da dire tu sulle galline??? Ricordo a tutte che è l'unico animale che anche in età avanzata..... fa buon brodo!!!


----------



## Old giulia (17 Maggio 2007)

Luppacchiotta... dammi l'indirizzo dei giardinetti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Egoista! tutti i cespugli x te?


----------



## Old giulia (17 Maggio 2007)

Davvero sei in dolce attesa Luppacchiotto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzo... tanta tanta felicità!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Uè Uè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ebbasta eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Juliette, c'ho una panchina riservata ai giardinetti, se vuoi te la impresto per il w.e.
Guarda, è omni-confort... c'ho i cartoni belli impilati per la notte, il vasino per la pipì sta sotto, cartine e filtrini già pronti per la merenda, fondi di birre da offrire agli amici e per le emozioni forti laccio, cucchiaino e una insulina. Ah... e il pallone sta sul primo ramo dell'alloro lì sopra... che sennò me lo rubano.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè Uè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e la mazzafionda?


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e la mazzafionda?


Mell'hanno arrubata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quegli stronzi di zingari della roulotte in fondo al viale.

Ma io l'altra notte ho infilato una manichetta nello scappamento del motorino di Scrich, sai il pusher del muretto no? e poi l'ho infilata nel finestrino della roulotte e così l'altra mattina ci siamo divertiti tutti un sacco, perchè i funerali zingari sono una ficata!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mell'hanno arrubata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ti ci vedo..anzi..Vi ci vedo...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti ci vedo..anzi..Vi ci vedo...


Eh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non sai la più bella... ci siamo fatti aiutare da Salva, sai il camionista di Paternò... quello che sta con Lucrezia, il travestito, no?... e abbiamo portato via la roulotte.
Ora ci diamo una ripulita che il gas ha annerito tutto no... e la prossima settimana ce ne andiamo a S.M. de la Mer a festeggiare per Santa Sara!


----------



## Old giulia (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè Uè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vorrei tanto avere una amica come te Lupa!
Mi sentirei protetta!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto avere una amica come te Lupa!
> Mi sentirei protetta!


Che carina!



Corri veloce tu?
No, perchè, mica vanno sempre tutte dritte...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che carina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















Bellissima santa maria de la mer!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Leggevo oggi di uno che ha dovuto portare la roulotte in fiamme incontro ai pompieri perchè erano troppo distanti e scarseggiava la benzina....sai nulla tu?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

*un cuore e una roulotte*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Siete fatti l'uno per l'altro...altro non c'è da dire...se si è complici anche per queste cose è Amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps. parlo per esperienza diretta...e poi...che duri quel che duri...ma queste cose non te le dimenticherai MAI e niente le potrà sostituire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2007)

*Che bello!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..non l'incendio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Saint Marie le Mer ...ci sono stata proprio nel periodo giusto...si sentiva l'atmosfera tzigana e non c'era per niente l'effetto che fanno gli zingari da noi.
A parte che ho avuto alunni Sinti che erano più fini ed eleganti dei figli di Grace Kelly! Non so come potessero essere sempre puliti e profumati vivendo in una roulotte!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bellissima santa maria de la mer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mica c'abbiamo dato fuoco, li abbiamo solo gasati.
Sai, la roulotte ci serve.

Ora scusate ma devo dare una pulita alla panchina perchè i piccioni l'hanno tutta cacata.

Ah... a proposito... a pranzo volatili allo spiedo.
Siete tutti invitati.


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Nonno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti spiace se declino l'invito? sai si comincia con i piccioni..... ho una forte intolleranza agli spiedi, niente di personale, solo solidarietà di corpo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja pennuta


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nonno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lupattola...raccontaci delle tue avventure...dai..siamo tutte orecchie...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti spiace se declino l'invito? sai si comincia con i piccioni..... ho una forte intolleranza agli spiedi, niente di personale, solo solidarietà di corpo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh!! Pppuhh... bleah... ste cazzo di piume... puh... scusate.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai ragione Bru, ti capisco.

Guarda, facciamo così... ti metto su un sorcetto ok?

Ne abbiamo acchiappati un sacco giusto un paio di sere fa... sai Pinin? il barbone della panchina vicino al laghetto? Ecco, l'altra notte voleva raccattare i pezzetti di pane che i bambini tirano alle papere, solo che era talmente cotto che è caduto nell'acqua.
E c'è rimasto.

Morale: un casino della madonna, pompieri, ambulanze, cicci... niente, l'han tirato su che era gonfio come un canotto.
Solo che hanno svuotato il laghetto per riuscirci perchè era rimasto incastrato alla carcassa di Lucio, il suo cane.
Pensa un pò! E sì che eran sei mesi che lo cercavamo.

Insomma, com'è come non è, c'è stato un fuggi fuggi di pantegane che sembrava il naufragio di un mercantile.

Oh! Sono due giorni che son lì a frollare, cosa dici, saranno pronti?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Puh!! Pppuhh... bleah... ste cazzo di piume... puh... scusate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Tè sei fuori come un balcone!!!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tè sei fuori come un balcone!!!


Naaaaa....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Puh!! Pppuhh... bleah... ste cazzo di piume... puh... scusate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ma ddaaaaiii..mo' stai esagerando pero'


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma ddaaaaiii..mo' stai esagerando pero'


Va bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Allora vi racconto di quando mi hanno mandato in convento.

Ah.
Beata Vergine Santa Mamma di Gesù.
Se ricordo.... ricordo il nostro bel giardino.
Dalla finestruccia della mia celletta.
Semplice, ma linda e profumata.

In primavera, dallle siepi di lavanda saliva un vento profumato e quando era l'ora del Vespro, mentre stringevo il Benedetto rosario pensavo:
Ecco, questo è il profumo della Nostra Mamma Celeste.

Quanta innocenza, quanta gioia nelle infinite preghiere; nei canti accorati del Mattutino, nei pasti accolti con gioia. Erano frugali, ma benedetti.

Vissi inondata dalla luce celeste, Luminosa mi diedero per nome.

...

Meglio?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























   Più credibile ai giardinetti....


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno non c'erano pantegane


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

E vabbè!

Ma così tarpate le ali del mio volo verso la redenzione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma allora non mi volete bene?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma allora, quando brucerò sul barbeque del vecchio zoccoluto, saprò a chi lo devo?



Ok.
Mi avete convinto!







Vado, che c'è una gara di grette al ponticello sul fiumetto...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vabbè!
> 
> Ma così tarpate le ali del mio volo verso la redenzione.
> 
> ...


Dopo giocate anche a scarega barì!?!?


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*????*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più credibile ai giardinetti....


Io vorrei sapere come e quando l'hanno ruzzolata fuori dal Convento!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere come e quando l'hanno ruzzolata fuori dal Convento!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh... Bru!

E sapessi perchè mi ci hanno messa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Te lo racconto un'altro giorno... ora scusate, devo andare che è l'orario degli scippi.

Arrivano le mamme coi bambini...


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehhhh... Bru!
> 
> E sapessi perchè mi ci hanno messa!
> 
> ...


Ma che scippi... le merende?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehhhh... Bru!
> 
> E sapessi perchè mi ci hanno messa!
> 
> ...


okkio che spesso hanno anche i cani appresso


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2007)

per me.. sto Napoleone ci sta rovinando LaLupa


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma che scippi... le merende?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma m'hai preso per una principiante?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le merende le tiro ai cani, giust'appunto.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> per me.. sto Napoleone ci sta rovinando LaLupa


Ma no Leuccia, figurati!

Pensa che l'altra sera ho dovuto insistere per la rapina al discount, che lui voleva stare a casa a rivedere per la quinta volta Chocolat!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2007)

e che? ...lui si redime... e tu prendi il vizio?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Biddì, come te la passi?
> 
> Perchè eri in pensiero?


Grande Lupa!!!! ho letto tutto il thread sono aggiornatissimo... vuoi vedere che Napoleone ha fatto il miracolo. ero in pensiero perchè non comparivi... Bè per quanto riguarda la femminuccia come te...... bè il mondo sarebbe sicuramente migliore... dovesse capitare dimmelo che gli faccio conoscere i miei bastardini. Roba di qualità, credimi, tutti il padre, veri guerrieri.... continua cosi...

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Grande Lupa!!!! ho letto tutto il thread sono aggiornatissimo... vuoi vedere che Napoleone ha fatto il miracolo. ero in pensiero perchè non comparivi... Bè per quanto riguarda la femminuccia come te...... bè il mondo sarebbe sicuramente migliore... dovesse capitare dimmelo che gli faccio conoscere i miei bastardini. Roba di qualità, credimi, tutti il padre, veri guerrieri.... continua cosi...
> 
> bastardo dentro


E chi ci ferma?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E chi ci ferma?


Lupa de lupis...hai glissato...ma ora sai che io so!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lupa de lupis...hai glissato...ma ora sai che io so!


Eh?


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

E con questo dubbio che non mi farà dormire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... vi auguro uno splendido week end.

Io e Napo ce lo siamo allungati un pochetto e siamo in festa pure lunedì... sapete com'è... si va al mare... 

State bene brava gente, a presto.


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E con questo dubbio che non mi farà dormire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allungatevi pure... ma un v'allargate!
Ciao belli!


----------



## Old Otella82 (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E con questo dubbio che non mi farà dormire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

..E io?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma guarda te! lasciano la prole a casa e vanno a divertirsi! tzè


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Maggio 2007)

*otella...*

Otella se gradisci ti porto io da qualche parte...tranquilla sono un Uomo colto io...maturo...mica un bambino....andiamo alle giostre Otella? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sull elefantino volante? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi tieni la manina pero' vero?


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2007)

*Tbt*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Otella se gradisci ti porto io da qualche parte...tranquilla sono un Uomo colto io...maturo...mica un bambino....andiamo alle giostre Otella?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio col tenere la manina.... ci vuole un niente a passare per pedofilo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2007)

turn e nutella... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




intanto Napoleone e Lupa si stanno allungando... alla faccia nostra di poveri lavoratori del lunedì


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja ok....*

Bruja no no...io sono un pravo pampino...Mailea  vuoi venire pure te?Famo un giro in tre nel tunnel dell'ammmMMMMORE?


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2007)

*TBT*

e facciamo turn nutella e panna


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Maggio 2007)

*stop...*

Mailea stoppamose che poi me vengono i pensieri maliziosi amme'...vabbe' che da quando e' successo...lasciamo sta...c'e' l'ho sempre i pensieri maliziosi...


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mailea stoppamose che poi me vengono i pensieri maliziosi amme'...vabbe' che da quando e' successo...lasciamo sta...c'e' l'ho sempre i pensieri maliziosi...


si stop!
ma che è successo?  dimmi


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Maggio 2007)

*non posso....*

Mailea non posso...e' una bella cosa...mi sta succedendo...e me la godo...e' una mia fantasia che si realizza...vorrei anche che divenisse qualcosa di concreto e duraturo...ma il destino ha deciso cosi...quindi raccolgo un bel po' di questi frutti che mi sono capitati...e me li gusto con avidita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certo di non far male a nessuno...tantomeno a me stesso...sii felice per me...sono single e sono felice Mailea...avresti mai pensato di leggere me che scrivo una cosa del genere?


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mailea non posso...e' una bella cosa...mi sta succedendo...e me la godo...e' una mia fantasia che si realizza...vorrei anche che divenisse qualcosa di concreto e duraturo...ma il destino ha deciso cosi...quindi raccolgo un bel po' di questi frutti che mi sono capitati...e me li gusto con avidita'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Son contenta per te Turnino!


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2007)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Wow! Son contenta per te Turnino!


Non per fare la guastafeste ma sei certa che sia un furetto................sai la famiglia è abbastanza allargata: faine, donnole...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per fare la guastafeste ma sei certa che sia un furetto................sai la famiglia è abbastanza allargata: faine, donnole......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
veramente.....

.....

sono io che ho suggerito fosse un furetto...ma....dici di no?


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2007)

*Dere....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> veramente.....
> 
> .....
> 
> sono io che ho suggerito fosse un furetto...ma....dici di no?


Io non dico niente..... tanto sempre di quella specie è  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2007)

*Miiii.....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> veramente.....
> 
> .....
> 
> sono io che ho suggerito fosse un furetto...ma....dici di no?


Noneeeeeeee--- E' UNA F-A-I-N-A-!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Claro???


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noneeeeeeee--- E' UNA F-A-I-N-A-!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah...ti sembra che mailea possa essere faina?

comunque...glielo hai regalato tu...saprai bene che animale è..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*allora...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noneeeeeeee--- E' UNA F-A-I-N-A-!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...devono preoccuparsi ..le galline !


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...devono preoccuparsi ..le galline !


Tranquilla, qui le galline sono protette, abbiamo galli da combattimento e, se non bastasse, tacchini incaxxati!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e sopra il pollaio girano cornacchie e poiane!!! Abbiamo un patto di non belligeranza, ma se arrivano elementi di disturbo.......
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Maggio 2007)

Ciao bambinelli!
Buongiorno!

State bene?
E' successo qualcosa di imperdibile?

Io son tornata e c'ho una scrivania che fa vomintare, veramente.

La devono smettere di pensare che possa, da sola, portare avanti il paese...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sto benone.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao bambinelli!
> Buongiorno!
> 
> State bene?
> ...


 
A parte che facciamo tardi la notte quando ci colpisce la stupidera...per il resto tutto ok!


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao bambinelli!
> Buongiorno!
> 
> State bene?
> ...


 
Sto benone?????  E questo è tutto???!!!!!  Mi stai diventando laconica??? Poffare... una volta erano ululati adesso praticamente te la cavi con un bau bau!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Maggio 2007)

E ma che devo dì? 

Io ormai sono barbosa, sempre le solite zuppe...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... io lo amo, lui mi ama... abbiamo passato un bel week end... del mare manco l'ombra perchè non riusciamo ad andare a dormire prima delle 7 del mattino... le solite cose, insomma.

Che noia sta vita di coppia.


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma che devo dì?
> 
> Io ormai sono barbosa, sempre le solite zuppe...
> 
> ...


 
Tempo due settimane e se prosegui così il prossimo post sembrerà la prima parte di "Piccolo mondo antico"..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

Ciao amica...ho una scrivania peggio della tua.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non riesco a lavorare. Ne ho combinata un'altra stavolta, credo


----------



## La Lupa (22 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao amica...ho una scrivania peggio della tua....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spara!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

Se parlo...chiamate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   la neuro!!!!


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Se parlo...chiamate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh no!!!  Non si fa così, non si butta il sasso e si nasconde la mano..... fuori il fattaccio!!





  Bruja


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

*bruja*

ancora è obiettivamente presto.... é un matto, d'altronde me li cerco...ma è libero...
Lo sapete, non mi piace fare la terza ....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ancora è obiettivamente presto.... é un matto, d'altronde me li cerco...ma è libero...
> Lo sapete, non mi piace fare la terza ....


a questo punto voglio sapere tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   "DAI FACCE DIVERTIRE A STI RAGAZZI CHE LAVORANO SEMPRE" (riconoscete la citazione?)

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

*Verena*

Sei la solita , Verè...sono io che mi devo divertire , mica voi!!!!
Poi per ora sono ancora casta come un giglio..anzi un iris
Che battuta!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2007)

Ciao pupattoli, passavo a farvi un salutino... che ormai c'ho le sorti del mondo sulle spalle...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho leggiucchiato qua e la ma, per fortuna di alcuni non c'ho tempo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però ci tenevo a dirvi una cosa:  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Stasera faccio conoscere Napo a mammà e babbo.

Pizza, birra, rutto libero e finale di coppa a casa di sorema.

Che dovevo fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci hanno invitato!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao pupattoli, passavo a farvi un salutino... che ormai c'ho le sorti del mondo sulle spalle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ohhhh

è arrivato il momento!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









quando ce vò ce vò...


----------



## MariLea (23 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao pupattoli, passavo a farvi un salutino... che ormai c'ho le sorti del mondo sulle spalle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E mi pare giusto anche questo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




domani ci racconterai che si sono innamorati anche loro di Napo... visto che ci siamo innamorati anche noi con te...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2007)

E per completare la settimana, domani sera siamo a cena dai suoi.

Ci toccherà svaligiare almeno una banca questo week end, per bilanciare tutto 'sto diabete.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Piccolo... ieri sera ci dicevamo di come sono andate le cose... delle prime ora che abbiamo passato insieme, di quello che ognuno pensava e di come abbiamo eleborato la sorpresa i momenti successivi... insomma, a volte le cose sono perfette.

Quando le cose vanno così, sembrano davvero scritte. Da una mano felice.

Chissà cosa ci accadrà.


----------



## MariLea (23 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E per completare la settimana, domani sera siamo a cena dai suoi.
> 
> Ci toccherà svaligiare almeno una banca questo week end, per bilanciare tutto 'sto diabete.
> 
> ...


... e vissero agitati 

	
	
		
		
	


	












     e contenti...


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

Sono un po' in ansia.............. mi stai diventando la protagonista di un "matrimonio" stile anni '50  in America..... personalmente sono felice ma temo che da qwualche parte tu abbia una "vesichetta reattiva"! Non è che questa a forza di gonfiarsi di cosucce perbene e "comme il faut" poi abbiamo l'effetto fungo atomico!
Lupattola, spero che tutto vada a gonfie vele, solo che il vento mi pare forte assai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2007)

Tranquilla Bru.

Che le vescichette ce le scoppiamo tutte.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Del resto, guarda, da molti anni ero consapevole che se qualcuno fosse arrivato sarebbe stato proprio così, poliedrico. Mutevole.

Come lo sono io.

Con la capacità di vivere in qualunque ambiente, di acquisire e cambiare maniere a seconda delle necessità; con l'abilità di tenere in piedi una vita sociale più che dignitosa e soddisfacente (penso al lavoro, alla famiglia appunto) ma anche tutto un retroscena di improbabili e fantasiose, diciamo, curiosità.

Del resto, come fa uno a venirmi a prendere al lavoro... io che scendo in tailleur, mi cambio in macchina e mi infilo gli anfibi, lo porto ad ubriacarsi in qualche bettola; gli faccio girare un pò di locali e gli presento metà della malavita locale, contratto con qualche bravo ragazzo che ci fa prezzi stracciati per qualunque cosa ci serva... lo porto a casa, si fanno le cinque, doccetta, mi reinfilo in tailleur... come fa uno, se non è esattamente come me?

E Napo è peggio.

Molto peggio.


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*

Altro che romanzo criminale..............dovevano sceneggiare la vostra vita, era più divertente e finiva meglio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Altro che romanzo criminale..............dovevano sceneggiare la vostra vita, era più divertente *e finiva meglio!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su questo, cara amica, consentimi di sfoderare tutti gli scongiuri e toccamenti del caso.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Tanto do una mano a Nutella...


Ragazzi, che ne dite, se mi chiede di sposarlo accetto?


----------



## Old giulia (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tanto do una mano a Nutella...
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, che ne dite, se mi chiede di sposarlo accetto?


 
Se ci inviti al matrimonio... sì!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tanto do una mano a Nutella...
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, che ne dite, se mi chiede di sposarlo accetto?


SIIIIIIIII E quando ti ricapita!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tanto do una mano a Nutella...
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, che ne dite, se mi chiede di sposarlo accetto?


 
mah...perchè il matrimonio?


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

E perchè no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2007)

*esatto*



Iris ha detto:


> E perchè no?


E' la stessa risposta che volevo dare io...
A volte una cosa inaspettata e apparentemente superflua ha proprio per questo un perché in sè


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIII E quando ti ricapita!!!!


Che scema!!! 

Se me lo avessero chiesto solo sei mesi fa avrei risposto... speriamo mai più!!!
















Micia... perchè... boh... ogni tanto me la striscia, io rido molto, faccio finta di niente...
Ho il sospetto che sia un pretesto per fare il "botto" a fine cerimonia nel palazzo del comune...


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tanto do una mano a Nutella...
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, che ne dite, se mi chiede di sposarlo accetto?


Bella domanda.... no. Vivetevela così


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scema!!!
> 
> Se me lo avessero chiesto solo sei mesi fa avrei risposto... speriamo mai più!!!
> 
> ...


ambè..è un ottimo motivo allora


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scema!!!
> 
> Se me lo avessero chiesto solo sei mesi fa avrei risposto... speriamo mai più!!!
> 
> ...


No...ho la certezza che voglia figliolanza legittima.
Uomo d'onore é.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la stessa risposta che volevo dare io...
> A volte una cosa inaspettata e apparentemente superflua ha proprio per questo un perché in sè


Iris, persa, siete due inguaribili romanticone)


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella domanda.... no. Vivetevela così


Paura del mantenimento e della reversibilità se va male??  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Lupa
Se te lo chiede è perchè non ne può fare a meno..... perchè deluderlo?


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iris, persa, siete due inguaribili romanticone)


 Io se trovo il pollo mi risposo. Giuro.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...ho la certezza che voglia figliolanza legittima.
> Uomo d'onore é.


e speriam che lo sarà


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la stessa risposta che volevo dare io...
> A volte una cosa inaspettata e apparentemente superflua ha proprio per questo un perché in sè


Sai cos'è?... E' che ha tanta voglia di una vita più normale.

E non s'era mai trovato in questa "condizione" prima.

Mettici anche l'età non più adolescenziale (almeno anagraficamente)... boh... insomma... per la prima volta in vita sua, ci sta pensando.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io se trovo il pollo mi risposo. Giuro.


E io faccio la spia


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io se trovo il pollo mi risposo. Giuro.


Proprio una romanticona!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sai cos'è?... E' che ha tanta voglia di una vita più normale.
> 
> E non s'era mai trovato in questa "condizione" prima.
> 
> Mettici anche l'età non più adolescenziale (almeno anagraficamente)... boh... insomma... per la prima volta in vita sua, ci sta pensando.


 
la pantofola è in agguato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la sua, ma la tua?


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E io faccio la spia


A chi tesoro????


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la pantofola è in agguato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gliela tira appresso la pantofola!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A chi tesoro????


Al  sig.Pollo


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Paura del mantenimento e della reversibilità se va male*??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no...ma io ragiono da sposato... se divorziassi, lo stesso errore due volte non lo rischierei mai.


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Proprio una romanticona!


 Certo. Voglio tutto scritto, inciso su una pietra...magari non una lapide


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no no...ma io ragiono da sposato... se divorziassi, lo stesso errore due volte non lo rischierei mai.


E tanto!!!! Non è detto che sposarsi è un errore...se finisce, finisce, ma non è un errore.
Mi dirai che pagare gli alimenti a troppe ex non conviene!


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Al sig.Pollo


Lo sapevo...che non si manteneva l'anonimato...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la pantofola è in agguato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai... ci son pantofole e pantofole... attualmente le sue sono infradito a fiori molto gaie, le mie di paglia e dorate.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insomma, non tutte le pantofole sono babucce scassate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sai cos'è?... E' che ha tanta voglia di una vita più normale.
> 
> E non s'era mai trovato in questa "condizione" prima.
> 
> Mettici anche l'età non più adolescenziale (almeno anagraficamente)... boh... insomma... per la prima volta in vita sua, ci sta pensando.


A altre non lo direi ..ma per voi è una idea grandiosa !


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A altre non lo direi ..ma per voi è una idea grandiosa !


Si, si


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A altre non lo direi ..ma per voi è una idea grandiosa !


Che carina che sei Persichè!

Io comunque continuo a sgusciare come una biscia...

Ma lui è stronzo e sornione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Adesso ci sarà il problema della casa...

Lui deve comprare casa.

Io avevo schedulato di comprare casa l'anno prossimo.

Io lo so già cosa c'ha in testa Napo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2007)

*Cosa!?!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che carina che sei Persichè!
> 
> Io comunque continuo a sgusciare come una biscia...
> 
> ...


Spero non un'isoletta...


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che carina che sei Persichè!
> 
> Io comunque continuo a sgusciare come una biscia...
> 
> ...


Pure io...non conviene fare il trasloco con il pancione..


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure io...non conviene fare il trasloco con il pancione..


'spetta 'nattimo!!!
Oh!!!!

Ma non conto niente io in questa casa????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eh?!?!?!


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E tanto!!!! Non è detto che sposarsi è un errore...se finisce, finisce, ma non è un errore.
> Mi dirai che pagare gli alimenti a troppe ex non conviene!


Sposarsi in se no, non è un errore. Ma se divorziassi, rischiare di nuovo un secondo casino di avvocati e cacate del genere non lo farei. Mi vivrei la storia d'amore senza contratti di sorta. O almeno, dico così ora...poi le situazioni bisogna viversele per essere davvero sicuri delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2007)

*...*



Iris ha detto:


> Pure io...non conviene fare il trasloco con il pancione..


Peggio allattando...


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'spetta 'nattimo!!!
> Oh!!!!
> 
> Ma non conto niente io in questa casa????
> ...


Eccome se conti............ le pecorelle a Napo quando deve addormentarsi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sposarsi in se no, non è un errore. Ma se divorziassi, rischiare di nuovo un secondo casino di avvocati e cacate del genere non lo farei. Mi vivrei la storia d'amore senza contratti di sorta. O almeno, dico così ora...poi le situazioni bisogna viversele per essere davvero sicuri delle proprie scelte.


Ma guarda... anche io non ho mai pensato di risposarmi.

Per quanto la mia separazione sia stata infinitamente meno traumatica del matrimonio.

Semplicemente, non c'ho mai pensato; per una questione di opportunità.

Voglio dire, se decidessimo di proseguire in maniera più impegnativa la nostra relazione, io di mio, al matrimonio non ci penserei proprio.

Ma credo che per lui sia un pò come una novità... lo vedo così contento, è felice... mi rendo conto che è felice di aver incontrato una persona che per la prima volta gli ha fatto desiderare una cosa del genere.

E' un bambino nelle sue cose intime; senza filtri.


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... anche io non ho mai pensato di risposarmi.
> 
> Per quanto la mia separazione sia stata infinitamente meno traumatica del matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Forse è proprio per questo che vuole vivere tutta quella normalità che gli è stata negata... e sposarsi è talmente normale ......
Comunque credo che ci sia tempo per riflettere, hai praticamente tutto il mese di giungo, no??  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lupa che ti devo dire, mi pare che hai trovato quello giusto.... è talmente raro che accada! Auguroni di cuore.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2007)

E poi ci ha reso partecipe in diretta...è una storiamolto bella, davvero Lupa.


Con o senza matrimonio, è una storia di felicità..tutto il resto è sovrastruttura.


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

I bambini hanno bisogno di legittimità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2007)

*Quoto*



Iris ha detto:


> I bambini hanno bisogno di legittimità


Ma io e te oggi ...siamo un coretto!


----------



## Iris (5 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io e te oggi ...siamo un coretto!


Ora Lupa ci tira la ciavatta!!!
Ma non lo fa, ci vuole bene....


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Sì, è una cosa proprio bella.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qua sopra c'è la mia storia con quest'uomo, dal primo giorno.

Qualche tempo fa me la sono riletta, ed è bellissimo riconoscere tutti i passaggi, le emozioni, i dubbi...

E questo grazie soprattutto a voi.

Vi sembro una da tenere un diario?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eppure...



Però finitela con 'sta storia dei bambini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e non congratulatevi.
Non è successo niente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non fatevi prendere dal panico. *




*cit. colterrima, chi indovina vince un'immaginetta di me e Napo in ciabatte


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa proprio bella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scuola di polizia!?!??  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Lupa...che te debbo dì?? 

Anche i fedifraghi...piangono!!


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scuola di polizia!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah... forza Feddi, son state giornate pesanti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque... BEEEEEPPPPP... risposta sbagliata.


Ritenta.


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ah ah... forza Feddi, son state giornate pesanti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ci provo neppure a indovinare ma dimmi..... l'immaginetta, ciabatte a parte, in che miracoli è specializzata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa proprio bella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bello bello bello, Lupa!  l'importante è vivere con questo spirito, con questa, la definirei, legerezza consapevole..... non ti conosco ma sono davvero felice per te e i tuoi racconti, le belle sensazioni che ci comunichi mi pervadono e mi riempiono, in definitiva, solo una parola, bello. tanti tanti in bocca al lupo

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ci provo neppure a indovinare ma dimmi..... l'immaginetta, ciabatte a parte, in che miracoli è specializzata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh... vediamo... bott'ammuro, tricchetracche come a capodanno... poi... trasformiamo il gelato in crema all'wiskey... mmm... cos'altro? Ah sì! Se intoni il giusto canto di ribellione ti liberiamo dagli ospiti indesiderati, dalla puzza nel frigo e pure il tuo gatto dalle pulci.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> I bambini hanno bisogno di legittimità


Non sono un avvocato, ma credo che oggi la legge li tuteli pienamente anche al di fuori del matrimonio. Voglio sperarlo, almeno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2007)

*La legge*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono un avvocato, ma credo che oggi la legge li tuteli pienamente anche al di fuori del matrimonio. Voglio sperarlo, almeno.


Ma non li tutela dalla stupidità...
La mamma di una compagna di mia figlia che la invitava sempre a casa perché educata e e allegra...ha smesso di invitarla da un giorno all'altro, quando le ho detto che non avrebbe fatto la prima cmunione!


----------



## Bruja (6 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non li tutela dalla stupidità...
> La mamma di una compagna di mia figlia che la invitava sempre a casa perché educata e e allegra...ha smesso di invitarla da un giorno all'altro, quando le ho detto che non avrebbe fatto la prima cmunione!


 
Piccolo Mondo Antico... cresce!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non li tutela dalla stupidità...
> La mamma di una compagna di mia figlia che la invitava sempre a casa perché educata e e allegra...*ha smesso di invitarla da un giorno all'altro, quando le ho detto che non avrebbe fatto la prima cmunione*!


Tua figlia inconsapevolmente stava frequentando una famiglia di stronzi. La sua non-comunione è stata la cartina al tornasole che ti ha permesso di riconoscerli. I successivi mancati inviti in quella casa, sono una manna dal cielo. 
So che per una bambina è difficile capirlo, ma sicuramente tu saprai spiegarglielo nei giusti modi.


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non li tutela dalla stupidità...
> La mamma di una compagna di mia figlia che la invitava sempre a casa perché educata e e allegra...ha smesso di invitarla da un giorno all'altro, quando le ho detto che non avrebbe fatto la prima cmunione!


Se rammenti da qualche parte ho detto che la libertà è anche il diritto alla disuguaglianza, e questa signora ha dimostrato di essere intrappolata nei suoi preconcetti e perbenismi....
una poveretta che credendo di essere di alta morale ha penalizzato la sua liberalità ed ha messo l'ipoteca di questa cappa plumbea sulla figlia.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*

La Signora perbene imparerà a sue spese...è sicuro...anzi, dovrebbe avere già incominciato a capirlo a occhio e croce.


----------



## tatitati (7 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Spiritose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutte le donne ne sono capaci lupa. in bocca al lupo..ehm alla lupa...


----------



## MariLea (7 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



> *E poi, scusate, perchè pensate che la Lupa non ci possa mettere anche del cuore ognitanto?*
> *Ne sono capace anch'io, sapete? *


Io penso che LaLupa mette il cuore in tutto quello che fa... lo ha sempre fatto, anche quando sapeva che si trattava di vuoto a perdere...
Ed ora che di Napo sta facendo innamorare anche noi... ???
(sconsiglio solo la Russia per la luna di miele...)


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Io penso che LaLupa mette il cuore in tutto quello che fa... lo ha sempre fatto, anche quando sapeva che si trattava di vuoto a perdere...
> Ed ora che di Napo sta facendo innamorare anche noi... ???
> (sconsiglio solo la Russia per la luna di miele...)


Perfida! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*ehm*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> La Signora perbene imparerà a sue spese...è sicuro...anzi, dovrebbe avere già incominciato a capirlo a occhio e croce.


...la bimba ..l'ha avuta nuovamente come compagna al liceo ...ehm ..l'ha pagata, tranquilli ..l'ha pagata...
La ragazza per ribellarsi si conciava in modo da far intervenire perfino i professori...abituati a conoscere i colori dei perizomi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Davvero!*



mailea ha detto:


> Io penso che LaLupa mette il cuore in tutto quello che fa... lo ha sempre fatto, anche quando sapeva che si trattava di vuoto a perdere...
> Ed *ora che di Napo sta facendo innamorare anche noi...* ???
> (sconsiglio solo la Russia per la luna di miele...)


Solo chi sa amare riesce a trasmettere l'essenza amabile di una persona!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Giugno 2007)

*Buongiorno!*

Uè!
Gallinacce!!!

Giù le zampe da Napo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao pampini, state bene

Io abbastanza, c'ho avuto qualche inconveniente da eccesso di pirateria, ma niente di grave.

Vi confermo che Napoleone si vuole accasare.
Io sguscio come un'anguilla, ma non so per quanto.

A luglio saremo al matrimonio di mia sorella, temo in un colpo di coda.


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè!
> Gallinacce!!!
> 
> Giù le zampe da Napo!
> ...


attenta al boquet...quando lo lancia, scappa


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè!
> Gallinacce!!!
> 
> Giù le zampe da Napo!
> ...


Temo sarà un colpo di coda che ti darà... alla testa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Io insisto NON faccio da damigella con quei orrendi vestitini color caramella all'americana!!!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Giugno 2007)

Ah! (sospiro)... sapete, delle volte manco io mi rendo conto di quello che accade...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... l'altro giorno vacevamo due conti... siamo insieme da quasi tre mesi e tolto i cinque giorni successivi all'intervento... beh... ragazzi... siamo stati insieme tutti i giorni.
Tutte le sere che dio manda in terra, finito di lavorare ci vediamo e ci salutiamo la mattina prima di uscire. E non c'abbiamo nessuna voglia di cambiare. Ogni tanto ci diciamo: beh, potremmo non vederci stasera... magari tu vuoi vedere i tuoi amici, magari tu vuoi uscire con le amiche... e la risposta è sempre: ma perchè scusa non dovremmo? Non riusciamo mai a trovare un motivo valido per non stare insieme.

Sono da diabete?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un pò sì, eh... sopportatemi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Un ps doveroso: quello che leggo qua e là è da vomito.
Mi spiace per il nostro amico Leo, lo capisco benissimo e lo invito, se ce la fa, a rimanere con noi.

Io sono rudimentale e primitiva ma a naso difficilmente mi sbaglio.
Questioni di branco, scusate.


----------



## Iris (8 Giugno 2007)

Ciao...ma è normale che vi vogliate vedere tutti i giorni !!!
Almeno dopo solo 3 mesi, almeno per me funziona così...quando sono innamorata appiccicume spinto!!!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao...ma è normale che vi vogliate vedere tutti i giorni !!!
> Almeno dopo solo 3 mesi, almeno per me funziona così...quando sono innamorata appiccicume spinto!!!


Sarà...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma io me l'ero completamente dimenticato... Poi, per carità, facciamo anche vita sociale... qualche sera nel suo baretto, qualche sera nel mio, qualche sera in quelli in comune (ci paga l'associazione barman italiani, a noi)... però siamo appiccicosi, non c'è che dire!

E tu?

Epitaffio come sta?


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incapaci di restare divisi 
crearono l'uniono dei Bar anonimi
e fondarono una nuova potenza finanziaria ...
I barmen posero
(Chiedete il copyright !!!)

Lupa goditela, hai un sentimento e delle sensazioni forti, non ci sono impicci o terze persone, siete completamente indipendenti.... che cavolo devi stare a farti domande.
Si ha così tanto tempo per le risposte più in là....
Un abbraccio 
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'epitaffio è effettivamente di poche parole...vedremo...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Ragazzi... mi ero dimenticata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...allora, vi racconto questa:

Domenica, giornata di merda (meteorologicamente parlando), che facciamo?

Ma stiamocene a letto tutto il giorno, và!

Colazione a mezzogiorno, merenda alle 4... allettati come in ospedale... somma... classica domenica da fancazzo... ad un certo punto, sentiamo fermarsi una moto nell'aia davanti a casa.
Napo si alza e va alla finestra a vedere... mah... è uno con una tuta di pelle, mi fa...

Andrà dai ragazzi su di sopra, faccio io...

Napo esce dalla camera... sento che parlotta dalla finestra della cucina... torna, apre la porta e mi fa: ba, c'è ****.







Allora... io penso di essere diventata tra il trasparente e l'opalescente e Napo era di un bel colorito fucsia acceso.

Il **** in questione, noto teppista del barrio è un mio vecchio amico ed un suo ancor più vecchio amico.
Solo che, anni fa (nemmeno troppo fa) diciamo che faceva parte del mio "parco uomini", ecco.

Ora... cosa gli sia passato per la testa di piombarmi in casa purtroppo è intuibile (conoscendolo), anche se davvero sarà almeno un paio di anni buoni che non abbiamo contatti oltre a quelli amichevoli.
Ovviamente è stato intuibile anche per Napo.

La cosa strabiliante è che, essendo ormai diventati tutti grandicelli, abbiamo dato prova di un aplombe da fare invidia a Buckingham Palace.

Siamo usciti fuori, io saluto e dico: ma qual buon vento?!?

E *****... sai... passavo di qua per andar a far visita ai miei e mi son detto: chissà se *sono* in casa? Magari *li* becco e faccio un saluto!

E io: bravo! Sai, scusaci... siamo un pò abbioccati... con 'sta giornata...

Intanto Napo che girava intorno alla moto chiedendo dettagli tecnici... e così...

Siamo rimasti un quarto d'ora nell'aia davanti a casa.

Io immobile a guardare "l'uomo più picchiato" della mia città (così nel barrio chiamiamo ***** perchè effettivamente ne ha prese più dell'orso) e l'uomo che ha sfasciato più teste (e non solo) che io conosca, che davano amabilmente prova di quanto si possa essere civili intorno ai quarant'anni.

Vi confesso che mi sono estraniata qualche secondo e mi sono chiesta, guardandomi negli occhi, se ero proprio certa di voler continuare questa vita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tant'è... ci siamo salutati e baciati tutti come a natale e ***** ha sgasato via, con buona pace di tutti.

Per ora, il collaterale è che Napo mi ha chiesto di mettere fuori il cartello per cessata attività e ogni tanto mi telefona per chiedermi se alla finestra ha bussato qualcun'altro.

Insomma... sfiorata la strage.

Ah! Come sono diventati grandi, i miei ragazzi.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*

E dove sta il problema, gli altri, tutti, vedranno e sapranno che sei ufficialmente impegnata e Napo saprà che con te è meglio stare sulla corda perchè a volte capitano dei revivals di chi "sa" quanto sei apprezzabile!!!   Praticamente una commediola che ti ha fatto gioco!  Sì i tuoi ragazzi sono diventati grandi e tu sei meglio della locandiera di Goldoni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dove sta il problema, gli altri, tutti, vedranno e sapranno che sei ufficialmente impegnata e Napo saprà che con te è meglio stare sulla corda perchè a volte capitano dei revivals di chi "sa" quanto sei apprezzabile!!! Praticamente una commediola che ti ha fatto gioco! Sì i tuoi ragazzi sono diventati grandi e tu sei meglio della locandiera di Goldoni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speriamo che resti commediola.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è stato divertentissimo a dire il vero, ma considerando le possibili evoluzioni... è stato un successo!


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Speriamo che resti commediola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































































  E' tutta la claque che avevo disponibile !!! 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2007)

*grrrrreeeeeee*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Speriamo che resti commediola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che situazione!
E dopo?
L'avete "verbalizzata" o lasciato che il tutto passasse come un incresciosa evenienza?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Giugno 2007)

*ciao...*

saluto tutti esco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buona serata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2007)

*ehm...*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> saluto tutti esco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona serata a te


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*tbt*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> saluto tutti esco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A domani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

*100!!!!!!*


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2007)

hai vinto quacchecosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(mi dite come si fa a scrivere così grande?)


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> *100!!!!!!*​


 

sono zompata sulla sedia!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> hai vinto quacchecosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semplice cambi la dimensione del carattere a 2 poi passi alla modalità editor...pulsantino in alto a dx con la A  ti apparirà  (SIZE=2]A[/SIZE) <---varia il 2 in una cifra più grande


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> *hai vinto quacchecosa?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho resistito è stato più forte di me


----------



## La Lupa (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> *100!!!!!!*​


*Evvai!!!*











 

Grande Giangi, sei un mito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






'giorno gente... ehm... chissà che giornata sarà?!?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che situazione!
> E dopo?
> L'avete "verbalizzata" o lasciato che il tutto passasse come un incresciosa evenienza?


Beh... PR... non mi ha fatto piacere, certamente.
Ma come ti viene di piombare in casa di una persona dopo anni che non la frequenti più?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Napo mi fa: ma sai, magari lo sapeva che ci siamo fidanzati (perchè ****** non si fa vedere tanto in giro, ma radio-barrio è sempre accesa) e davvero ha voluto farci un saluto...






Non ci credevamo nessuno dei due, ma del resto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... bon, di sicuro non accadrà mai più. Poi, per il codice "della tribù" che regolamenta certi "affari" direi che è stato un incidente abilmente archiviato.
Si sono mossi bene, quasi quasi era più una questione tra loro che con me.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo il giorno dopo il bandito ripensandoci, mi diceva che in effetti due schiaffoni poteva anche darglieli, ma sono amici da tanti anni, è andata bene così.


Comunque... non ci pensiamo più... siamo così felici!


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> hai vinto quacchecosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai vinto quacchecosa?
> ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma ma ma io non sono megalomane
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Giugno 2007)

Dunque, io ho oggi c'ho un'altra riunione e un sacco da fare... mi sa che c'avrò proprio poco tempo... chissà quante cose mi perderò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... ma ci tenevo tanto a dirvi una cosa...

*De Gennaro OH OOOHH*

*ce lo suca EH EEEHH*

*De Gennaro OH OOOHH*

*ce lo suca ALE' ALEEE'*​ 

Grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*

si...ti facciamo guidare il pulmino!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (21 Giugno 2007)

Ahhhh allora, era chiara la mia spiegazione su come fare i caratteri grandi  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Azzz ho creato dei mostri


----------



## La Lupa (21 Giugno 2007)

Abbiate pazienza... oggi è come fosse natale...


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbiate pazienza... oggi è come fosse *natale*...


che regalo ti ha portato Babbo?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2007)

lupa ?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbiate pazienza... oggi è come fosse natale...


Dai, lo sai anche tu che il vero problema (se problema c'era.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) non era lui!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, lo sai anche tu che il vero problema (se problema c'era..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda... non mi far parlare... intanto lasciacelo inculare un attimo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ogni sbirro inculato, qua si brinda.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... non mi far parlare... intanto lasciacelo inculare un attimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fili?

cos'è successo?


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... non mi far parlare... intanto lasciacelo inculare un attimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

4 sbirri rinviati a giudizio a Ferrara...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... non mi far parlare... intanto lasciacelo inculare un attimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non concordo affatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Va bene tutto, ma pensando anche a quelli che per due soldi e per colpa di qualche esagitato ci lasciano la pelle, mi sembra quantomeno fuoriluogo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... non mi far parlare... intanto lasciacelo inculare un attimo*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non facciamo di tutti gli sbirri un _fascio_





  Non tutti sono come quei quattro.


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*

Aspetta quello era uno sbirro capo...uno che manda gli altri avanti...è giusto che paghi...

La divisa non deve coprire nessuno...portarla è un onere, non un privilegio per farla franca. Sei un servitore dello stato, e da tale ti devi comportare...altrimenti cambi mestiere.
Io almeno la penso così.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non concordo affatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No guarda, Feddi, non mi ci metto nemmeno in questo discorso... io sono fuori luogo, punto.
Su questi argomenti sono di una ottusità estrema.
Davvero, forse ho sbagliato a scrivere così, perchè non volevo per niente discutere. Volevo solo dirvi che son contenta.

Non c'è discussione con me su questi argomenti, davvero, sono troppo offensiva e non ... Ops... scusate... un elicottero... stan venendo a prendermi...


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non facciamo di tutti gli sbirri un _fascio_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti il marcio va punito...altrimenti ne fanno le spese coloro che fanno il proprio dovere.
Io ad esempio, sono contentissima quando qualcuno della mia categoria che abusa di potere viene sbattuto fuori...dopo si respira aria pulita e si lavora meglio.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti il marcio va punito...altrimenti ne fanno le spese coloro che fanno il proprio dovere.
> Io ad esempio, sono contentissima quando qualcuno della mia categoria che abusa di potere viene sbattuto fuori...dopo si respira aria pulita e si lavora meglio.


Proprio per quello una generalizzazione come quella di sopra è assolutamente da rigettare!

Ma meglio cambiar discorso...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2007)

Mi sa che mi son persa qualcosa


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi son persa qualcosa


e io pure...amen.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io pure...amen.


Il riferimento era al capo della polizia Di Gennaro (dimissionato) e ai fatti relativi al G8 di genova.


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il riferimento era al capo della polizia Di Gennaro (dimissionato) e ai fatti relativi al G8 di genova.


Dimissionato...mica condannato a morte...


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

A Genova troppa gente si è comportata da merda.


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2007)

la cosa che mi manda in besti è che i pezzi grossi la fanno franca...(lo metteranno da qualche altra parte), per i poveri disgraziati c'è la morte civile invece....


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> la cosa che mi manda in besti *è che i pezzi grossi la fanno franca...(lo metteranno da qualche altra parte), per i poveri disgraziati c'è la morte civile invece*....


Penso che valesse già tra i cavernicoli questa simpatica usanza


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A Genova troppa gente si è comportata da merda.


Nooo che dici...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Giugno 2007)

Mh.
Erano circa in 8.


Ora scusate, per carità, so che questo è ancor oggi argomento di grande interesse e tra persone intelligenti di sicuro vi piacerà di parlarne.
Vi chiedo però, per cortesia, se potete eventualmente aprire un topic apposito, al quale io non interverrò.

Io di quei giorni non ne riesco a parlare ancora oggi.


Ripeto, non volevo innescare la polemica, il mio era solo uno sfogo, un attimo, una cosa sentita. Probabilmente ho sbagliato a scriverlo qua.

Grazie e scusate.


----------



## Bruja (21 Giugno 2007)

*Letty e Micio*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi son persa qualcosa


Non vi siete persi un granchè salvo che, come da sempre nella storia chi sta in alto fa pagare chi sta in basso.... è solo una quewtione di quando le persone fanno comodo e quando si possono sacrificare per distoglierci da problemi ben più gravi!
Vi siete letti la leggina che stanno per far passare sull'immigrazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vi siete persi un granchè salvo che, come da sempre nella storia chi sta in alto fa pagare chi sta in basso.... è solo una quewtione di quando le persone fanno comodo e quando si possono sacrificare per distoglierci da problemi ben più gravi!
> *Vi siete letti la leggina che stanno per far passare sull'immigrazione*?
> 
> 
> ...


No, in pratica?


----------



## Bruja (21 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> No, in pratica?


Tutti cittadini italiani in men che non si dica.... e retroattiva.  
Comunque non disperiamo, le leggi vengono modificate in sede di discussione, magari la migliorano, gli mandiamo direttamente a casa il certificato di cittadinanza prima che salpino...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutti cittadini italiani in men che non si dica.... e retroattiva.
> Comunque non disperiamo, le leggi vengono modificate in sede di discussione, magari la migliorano, gli mandiamo direttamente a casa il certificato di cittadinanza prima che salpino......
> 
> 
> ...


Questa svendita è indicativa sull'importanza che diamo al sentirci italiani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2007)

*boh*

Io conosco persone qui da trentanni che hanno i figli nati qui, ormai universitari che non hanno ancora avuto la cittadinanza ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però anche gli Svizzeri che impedivano la ricongiunzione familiare ai nostri immigrati perché li volevano solo come forza lavoro, avevano le loro ragioni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2007)

*già*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non facciamo di tutti gli sbirri un _fascio_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' per rispetto di chi fa con onestà l'interesse di tutti che vanno perseguiti quelli che compiono abusi.
La responsabilità è sempre individuale, ma se chi commette un delitto rappresenta solo se stesso posso dispiacermi per la vittima e condannare l'atto e attendere la giustizia, semplicemente, se chi delinque è un servitore dello stato e, di conseguenza, rappresenta anche me, deve rispondere anche del tradimento del ruolo che gli è affidato.


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' per rispetto di chi fa con onestà l'interesse di tutti che vanno perseguiti quelli che compiono abusi.
> La responsabilità è sempre individuale, ma se chi commette un delitto rappresenta solo se stesso posso dispiacermi per la vittima e condannare l'atto e attendere la giustizia, semplicemente, se chi delinque è un servitore dello stato e, di conseguenza, rappresenta anche me, deve rispondere anche del tradimento del ruolo che gli è affidato.


Chi sbaglia deve pagare. Questo è sicuro. Purtroppo esiste lo spirito di corpo, che nasconde sotto il tappeto la maggior parte delle porcherie.
Vale un pò per tutti...basta guardare i medici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2007)

*Certo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi sbaglia deve pagare. Questo è sicuro. Purtroppo esiste lo *spirito di corpo*, che nasconde sotto il tappeto la maggior parte delle porcherie.
> *Vale un pò per tutti*...basta guardare i medici.


Certo vale un po' per tutto e ha anche l'aspetto positivo.  Ma anche questa solidarietà ha dei limiti ! Un conto è compensare errori lievi, un conto coprire fatti gravi cadendo nella nella connivenza e complicità.


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo vale un po' per tutto e ha anche l'aspetto positivo. Ma anche questa solidarietà ha dei limiti ! Un conto è compensare errori lievi, un conto coprire fatti gravi cadendo nella nella connivenza e complicità.


Certo. In ogni caso, secondo me, gli aspetti negativi prevalgono largamente. Quasi sempre si finisce per coprire le peggiori porcherie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2007)

*va be'*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo. In ogni caso, secondo me, gli aspetti negativi prevalgono largamente. Quasi sempre si finisce per coprire le peggiori porcherie.


Oggi è una giornata di pessimismo dilagante ...sarà la bassa pressione? O la pressione bassa?


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata di pessimismo dilagante ...sarà la bassa pressione? O la pressione bassa?


Qui regna lo scirocco...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata di pessimismo dilagante ...sarà la bassa pressione? O la pressione bassa?


 
o il giramento di coppe


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi sbaglia deve pagare. Questo è sicuro. Purtroppo esiste lo spirito di corpo, che nasconde sotto il tappeto la maggior parte delle porcherie.
> Vale un pò per tutti...basta guardare i medici.


 
Non ne parliamo di questi...


----------



## Old roby (24 Giugno 2007)

non è il caso di generalizzare.....per quanto riguarda i medici....mi preme far osservare che, come i giornalisti, hanno una normative molto particolare, dettagliat e complessa per la responsabilità professionale.......


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2007)

roby ha detto:


> non è il caso di generalizzare.....per quanto riguarda i medici....mi preme far osservare che, come i giornalisti, hanno una normative molto particolare, dettagliat e complessa per la responsabilità professionale.......


Ma anche un gran spirito corporativistico che li porta a "coprirsi" ben bene l'uno con l'altro...

E non sono generalizzazioni!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

roby ha detto:


> non è il caso di generalizzare.....per quanto riguarda i medici....mi preme far osservare che, come i giornalisti, hanno una normative molto particolare, dettagliat e complessa per la responsabilità professionale.......


ne ho uno in famiglia..sono dei paraculi di primo ordine


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ne ho uno in famiglia..sono dei paraculi di primo ordine
























E' vero che ce ne sono di professionali e di, perfino, ottimi diagnosti, ma spesso capita vadano per eliminazione secondo i sintomi!!  Anch'io ne ho un paio in famiglia!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero che ce ne sono di professionali e di, perfino, ottimi diagnosti, ma spesso capita vadano per eliminazione secondo i sintomi!! Anch'io ne ho un paio in famiglia!!!
> Bruja


 
eccallà...vuoi vedere che magari lavorano nella stessa redazione del" corrierino" dei piccoli?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero che ce ne sono di professionali e di, perfino, ottimi diagnosti, ma spesso *capita vadano per eliminazione* secondo i sintomi!! Anch'io ne ho un paio in famiglia!!!
> Bruja


Purtroppo queste parole son fin troppo veritiere!!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

Vabbè... visto che sono in prima pagina vi do il buongiorno da qui...

Italiani!
Il nuovo capo della polizia si chiama Manganelli.
Ho visto lo spot di uno spazzolino con il pulisci lingua.

Sapete mica a che ora riparte il barcone da Lampedusa? Che io farei il viaggio di ritorno, se non chiedono troppo.


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*

Ciao bella...per Lampedusa?
Si sarebbero vacanze intelligenti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buongiorno a tutti...sono sola o quasi in ufficio e ho i condizionatori a palla!!! Non so quanto reggono..sto cavolo di palazzo è quasi tutto di vetro!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... visto che sono in prima pagina vi do il buongiorno da qui...
> 
> Italiani!
> Il nuovo capo della polizia si chiama Manganelli.
> ...


Ci sarebbe un last minute tutto compreso a buon prezzo per il Libano ........ magari vuoi vedere i famosi cedri nel loro habitat  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Hem  hem*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste parole son fin troppo veritiere!!!


 
Una mia amica ha avuto una pediatra, cambiata subito, che per riconoscere una una malattia esantematica infantile ha detto che bisognava aspettare che uscissero "le macchie" perchè le malattie infantili si somigliano tutte!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Burple  (leggi rigurgito post prandiale)!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto una pediatra, cambiata subito, che per riconoscere una una malattia esantematica infantile ha detto che bisognava aspettare che uscissero "le macchie" perchè le malattie infantili si somigliano tutte!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiacente Bru, per i rigurgiti devi andare sul topic Gola profonda.


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Spiacente Bru, per i rigurgiti devi andare sul topic Gola profonda.


Mi sto fiondando.......!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2007)

Ciao gente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un lunedì un pò di merda, da 'ste parti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque buon inizio di settimana.


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao gente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui piove, è lunedì e mi sto ripulendo le zannine.... non vorrei avere i condotti venefici ostruiti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qui piove, è lunedì e mi sto ripulendo le zannine.... non vorrei avere i condotti venefici ostruiti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava, pur'io mi son data una limata alle zanne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che palle, confesso, ho un bisogno impellente di ferie.
Son stanca morta.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Luglio 2007)

*lupa*

ciao bestia tu stanca e il  il bombarolo?


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao bestia tu stanca e il il bombarolo?


Peggio.

Siamo disfatti dal lavoro e .... altri demoni.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un mese alle ferie. C'è da chiedersi se c'arriveremo.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un mese alle ferie. C'è da chiedersi *se c'arriveremo*.


Vivi o..insieme? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo so lo so vado dietro la lavagna...

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vivi o..insieme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che serpe.


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che serpe.


Vuoi che la deferisca al Comitato delle Serpi?....  Invece che dietro la lavagna la mettiamo in salamoia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Sto 'na schifezza, ragazzi, c'ho bisogno di ferie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' evidente.

Ad ogni modo... mi fate un riassuntino? E' successo qualcosa di imperdibile?

Ho visto nuove entrate... uscite minacciate ma, aimè, non messe in atto... s'è sposato qualcuno? Qualcuno ha fatto figli?

Per parte mia, la salute fisica è ridotta al lumicino, il morale è alto.

Napo col vestito da cerimonia è un fico notevole, quasi quasi me lo sposo.

Un bacio catarroso a tutti, non dimenticatemi.


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

*Ciao*

No ti sei persa niente credo...

Qualcuno aveva promesso ti togliere il disturbo...ma che vuoi, pare ci abbia ripensato...

IO SONO FELICE!!!!!!!!! e per un pò sarò buona con tutti!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No ti sei persa niente credo...
> 
> Qualcuno aveva promesso ti togliere il disturbo...ma che vuoi, pare ci abbia ripensato...
> 
> IO SONO FELICE!!!!!!!!! e per un pò sarò buona con tutti!!!!!


E ce lo dici così?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forza, sputa!


----------



## Mari' (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No ti sei persa niente credo...
> 
> Qualcuno aveva promesso ti togliere *il disturbo*...ma che vuoi, pare ci abbia ripensato...
> 
> IO SONO FELICE!!!!!!!!! e per un pò sarò buona con tutti!!!!!



ti riferisci a me? per caso ti do fastidio?


MAH!


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me? per caso ti do fastidio?
> 
> 
> MAH!


No...no..scusa ma non so chi sei..comunque BENVENUTA


----------



## Mari' (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...no..scusa ma non so chi sei..comunque BENVENUTA


Grazie.


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

MI sono fidanzata..credo...

Nel senso che esco sempre con la stessa persona e sono innamorata...


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*

Dunque noi più o meno siamo come ci hai lasciati.
Feddy si sta facendo vivo regolarmente, Letty ha sempre l'umore come la sua residenza (Paesi Bassi), le altre amiche si barcamenano, sono entrate delle nuove utenze e stanno partecipando alle convdersazioni piacevolmente, i traditi restano traditi, i traditori ci stanno pensando, tatina sta valutando, Air resta per aria, Moltimodi ha sempre quel cappello impresentabile....insomma a parte qualche rognetta qua e là stiamo tutti come sempre al lunedì!!!
Tu invece dove ti sei imboscata col tuo "artificiere"???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> MI sono fidanzata..credo...
> 
> Nel senso che esco sempre con la stessa persona e sono innamorata...





















Ma non credere di cavartela così eh!!!


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque noi più o meno siamo come ci hai lasciati.
> Feddy si sta facendo vivo regolarmente, Letty ha sempre l'umore come la sua residenza (Paesi Bassi), le altre amiche si barcamenano, sono entrate delle nuove utenze e stanno partecipando alle convdersazioni piacevolmente, i traditi restano traditi, i traditori ci stanno pensando, tatina sta valutando, Air resta per aria, Moltimodi ha sempre quel cappello impresentabile....insomma a parte qualche rognetta qua e là stiamo tutti come sempre al lunedì!!!
> Tu invece dove ti sei imboscata col tuo "artificiere"???
> 
> ...


Macchè.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'ho la tubercolosi, c'ho.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Iris!*... ma è il tombarolo????


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*?????*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Macchè.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A proposito, ma è tombarolo perchè va per tombe o perchè le costruisce???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> No ti sei persa niente credo...
> 
> Qualcuno aveva promesso ti togliere il disturbo...ma che vuoi, pare ci abbia ripensato...
> 
> IO SONO FELICE!!!!!!!!! e per un pò sarò buona con tutti!!!!!


Muoviti....abbiamo bisogno di belle notizie..su Iris...sputa..))))


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*

No...non è lui...anche se è difficile scrollarselo!!!! Te l'ho detto i matti mi richiamano...
Questo pare normale....e per la prima mi sento normale anche io.....


Però sono solo due mesi...è presto per parlarne...magari è una sòla...
Ma stiamo talmente bene che anche se non dovesse durare, ne varrebbe la pena....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> MI sono fidanzata..credo...
> 
> Nel senso che esco sempre con la stessa persona e sono innamorata...


 
))) ahhhhhhhhhhh


mizzighi....e cosa succede allora?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...non è lui...anche se è difficile scrollarselo!!!! Te l'ho detto i matti mi richiamano...
> Questo pare normale....e per la prima mi sento normale anche io.....
> 
> 
> ...


 














































  evvivia Iris..bella questa notizia..davvero!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Macchè.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah beh, niente de che allora!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci dobbiamo preparare a uno di quei bei drammoni dove la nostra eroina giace sul letto di dolore con lui distrutto che le tiene la manina e le terge il sudore passandole il panno bagnato sulla fronte riarsa dalla febbre, mentre non si da pace all'idea di perdere il suo amato ben??  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ps. Bentornata, pasionaria!!


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

Io comunquegli ho raccontato tutto di me...(i matti frequentati e via dicendo...).

Lui non si è affatto spaventato....neanche di fronte alle minacce del mio ex marito...(perchè lo stronzo continua)...
Che vi devo dire...finchè dura!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Luglio 2007)

*urca!*



Iris ha detto:


> Io comunquegli ho raccontato tutto di me...(i matti frequentati e via dicendo...).
> 
> Lui non si è affatto spaventato....neanche di fronte alle minacce del mio ex marito...(perchè lo stronzo continua)...
> Che vi devo dire...finchè dura!!!!


Allora hai incontrato un uomo! Allora esistono!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Hai la casella piena


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ah beh, niente de che allora!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiè! [faccina che fa le corna]
Abbello!!! Eddai!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè! [faccina che fa le corna]
> Abbello!!! Eddai!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Luglio 2007)

Ciao a tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  belli che siete!
Chi c'ha il bombarolo..chi il tombarolo... io, al momento, la sera mi faccio il barolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   meglio che niente per il momento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forza Irise!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e siamo a due.. ora ci scappa per forza la terza eh! 
Persichè scendi subito in campo senza indirizzi e ndo coj coj  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lupè, qualche ora di sonno in più la notte te la prescrivo io per arrivare decentemente alle ferie


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai Lea... a te toccherà il t*r*ombarolo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulle ore di sonno potresti anche avere ragione... sto invecchiando ragazze, sto invecchiando.


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

E infatti è quello che aspetta, mica scema la ragazza!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Luglio 2007)

wow il t*r*ombarolo siiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




intanto mercoledì vado per una settimana a Pantelleria... riposo sole mare e...chilosà!


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> wow il t*r*ombarolo siiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E vai....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*Eheeee*



mailea ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se scendo in campo io ...spariscno tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Per ora mi limito al nebbiolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*ehm*



mailea ha detto:


> wow il t*r*ombarolo siiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Spero che tu non trovi il ..passito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Quelli ci sono già in montagna dove vado io ...


----------



## Rebecca (10 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa, il riassunto...*

Ciao.
Insomma, io devo proprio saperlo come procede qui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ultimamente non ho letto molto, mica ce la faccio ad assumere una simile dose di messaggi arretrati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi riassume?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*new entry*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Insomma, io devo proprio saperlo come procede qui.
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono state molte new entry fuggite da altro lido...ops ..forum.
Per ora hanno raccontato la loro storia Marì e Cat (da leggere entrambe! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) ...poi Papero con una truce storia non riassumibile...questo è il minimo.
Poi se li finisci ti passo Madame Bovary ...per leggere qualcosa di più leggero


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono state molte new entry fuggite da altro lido...ops ..forum.
> Per ora hanno raccontato la loro storia Marì e Cat (da leggere entrambe!
> 
> 
> ...



...mah...veramente non siamo fuggiti, ma hanno preferito allontanare qualcuno in modo arbitrario e fazioso, e qualcun'altro ha preferito la libertà al bavaglio 

...e poi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anch'io ho messo un piccolo sunto della mia storia...ma sarà andato perso nei meandri dell'accoglienza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






buonanotte.


----------



## MariLea (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> <Spero che tu non trovi il ..passito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesò, il passito almeno è dolce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 quelli a cui ti riferisci ... manco quello


----------



## MariLea (10 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Insomma, io devo proprio saperlo come procede qui.
> 
> 
> ...


io non posso aiutarti, sono nelle tue stesse condizioni e sto leggendo un po' alla FA.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(il tuo nuovo avatar mi fa scompisciare...)


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Iago*

In effetti mi pare che siate più degli autoesiliati, di quelli che chiedono democrazia ed uguaglianza negli argomenti e nelle opinioni.
Senza fare sfoggio di inutili vanità, qui credo siate nel posto giusto .... compatibilmente con la solita tolleranza civile riservata a tutti gli utenti, e che gli utenti stessi si devono reciprocamente.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti mi pare che siate più degli *autoesiliati*, di quelli che chiedono democrazia ed uguaglianza negli argomenti e nelle opinioni.
> Senza fare sfoggio di inutili vanità, qui credo siate nel posto giusto .... compatibilmente con la solita tolleranza civile riservata a tutti gli utenti, e che gli utenti stessi si devono reciprocamente.
> Bruja


Scusa Bruja, mentre ti trovi logata in un forum dove scrivi da 4anni e di punto in bianco ti appare questa scritta: "Sei stato escluso da questo forum per favore contatta il webmaster o l'amministratore per ulteriori informazioni" ... io personalmente ho richiesto spiegazioni, e sto ancora aspettando una loro risposta ... ti sembra proprio e sinceramente che siamo degli *"**autoesiliati" ? *


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Bruja, mentre ti trovi logata in un forum dove scrivi da 4anni e di punto in bianco ti appare questa scritta: "Sei stato escluso da questo forum per favore contatta il webmaster o l'amministratore per ulteriori informazioni" ... io personalmente ho richiesto spiegazioni, e sto ancora aspettando una loro risposta ... ti sembra proprio e sinceramente che siamo degli *"**autoesiliati" ? *


In effetti hai perfettamente ragione, ma io andavo oltre...
In un forum che tratta coì i suoi utenti non sarei rientrata neppure con i tappeti rossi ed i passamani d'oro. In questo senso mi riterrei comunque autoesiliata, e con l'onore delle armi.
Ha più l'aria di una pulizia di cui non si capisce il senso, ma come vedi i risultati premiano proprio gli esclusi!!!  Di Tafazzi in giro ce ne sono più di quanti si sospetti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti hai perfettamente ragione, ma io andavo oltre...
> In un forum che tratta coì i suoi utenti non sarei rientrata neppure con i tappeti rossi ed i passamani d'oro. In questo senso mi riterrei comunque autoesiliata, e con l'onore delle armi.
> Ha più l'aria di una pulizia di cui non si capisce il senso, ma come vedi i risultati premiano proprio gli esclusi!!!  Di Tafazzi in giro ce ne sono più di quanti si sospetti....
> 
> ...


... rientrare in quel posto non e' nemmeno nel mio piu' lontano pensiero ... sono contenta di esserne stata esclusa ... Loro hanno perduto me, Io mi sono liberata di Loro.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... rientrare in quel posto non e' nemmeno nel mio piu' lontano pensiero ... sono contenta di esserne stata esclusa ... Loro hanno perduto me, Io mi sono liberata di Loro.


Come vedi.... avevo delle ragioni !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Ciao ragassi!

Un salutino per dirvi che sabato abbiamo sposato la sorella.

Un trionfo! Il matrimonio perfetto!

Napo guest star della serata, presentato ufficialmente a tutto il parentado, con dichiarazione di intenti sul prossimo matrimonio, che sarà il nostro.

Mi ha annientato così, lo sospettavo.

Ovviamente ho detto no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi pareva doveroso l'aggiornamento.


Un caro abbraccio, non a tutti.

Si sta levando il vento per me, è normale.
Vi verrò a salutare.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2007)

Ciao..auguri a tua sorella...
Napo mica avrà rubato la scena agli sposi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quando spieghi le vele...fammi un salutino....


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti hai perfettamente ragione, ma io andavo oltre...
> In un forum che tratta coì i suoi utenti non sarei rientrata neppure con i tappeti rossi ed i passamani d'oro. In questo senso mi riterrei comunque autoesiliata, e con l'onore delle armi.
> Ha più l'aria di una pulizia di cui non si capisce il senso, ma come vedi i risultati premiano proprio gli esclusi!!! Di Tafazzi in giro ce ne sono più di quanti si sospetti....
> 
> ...


 
i risultati premiano proprio gli esclusi.
dol sta agonizzando.
ora son passati alle ricette di cucina.
su legali bebeta si è ridotta a dare risposte legali.
che pena.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao ragassi!
> 
> Un salutino per dirvi che sabato abbiamo sposato la sorella.
> 
> ...


Se Napo è come penso credo abbia fatto spallucce al tuo no...perchè tanto sa che di lì non schiodi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Occhio alle bonacce in alto mare....


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se Napo è come penso credo abbia fatto spallucce al tuo no...perchè tanto sa che di lì non schiodi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, non ha fatto una piega.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il vento si alza su questo posto per me, non da altro, Feddi.

Anche se pure il bombarolo sa che sono sensibile alle correnti.
Ma per ora veleggiamo appaiati.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Infatti, non ha fatto una piega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luapcchiotta....
ma cosa mi dici mai.....


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Luapcchiotta....
> ma cosa mi dici mai.....


Cosa ti dico mai????


----------



## Old Ari (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cosa ti dico mai????


Che scema che sei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che il vento si alza su questo posto per te....


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Che scema che sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E vabbè!

Dai, obbiettivamente, c'è un fetore irrespirabile.
E, per quanto mi riguarda, nessuna voglia voglia di respirarlo.

Ci sono i pm cara, ricevo le e-mail quando mi arrivano (anzi, mi hanno avvisato prima che provavi a scrivermi, ma c'avevo la posta piena...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... non c'è problema, sono contattabile.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vabbè!
> 
> *Dai, obbiettivamente, c'è un fetore irrespirabile.*
> E, per quanto mi riguarda, nessuna voglia voglia di respirarlo.


Non lo trovo così male....

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lo trovo così male....
> 
> Bacio!


...'nsomma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










....e tu hai detto...e quello ha scritto...e invece è così...ma no è cosà....ma hai visto qui....e là??.... @@!!


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2007)

Pesante.


----------



## Bruja (16 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*

Io non voglio sapere niente.....ricordati che NON ti faccio da damigella vestita come un crème caramel!!!
Poi fai tutto quello che ti pare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vabbè!
> 
> Dai, obbiettivamente, c'è un fetore irrespirabile.
> E, per quanto mi riguarda, nessuna voglia voglia di respirarlo.
> ...


ma Lupattola che succede??Ci saranno anche i PM ma il forum senza i tuoi interventi non è più lo stesso..


----------



## Old Ari (16 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma Lupattola che succede??Ci saranno anche i PM ma il forum senza i tuoi interventi non è più lo stesso..


Soprattutto se i pm sono pieni....


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma Lupattola che succede??Ci saranno anche i PM ma il forum senza i tuoi interventi non è più lo stesso..


Dere, il forum non è già più lo stesso.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




.
.
.

*Ari*... c'hai ragione... l'avevo un pò svuotata ma nel frattempo s'è riempita... 

Però, pelle pampine... zi... non fate accussì!!!

Io sono felice! Sto bene!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chè mi devo far venire l'ulcera qua sopra?
Nooooneeeee...  son certa che non lo volete nemmeno voi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: detesto anche fare questa parte qui. Avevo scritto a Giovanni per chiedere di locckare il mio topic e sapere come fare ad esportarlo... poi però non mi pareva carino di sparire senza dir niente...


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2007)

E Santa pace...lo puoi lasciare il topic...

Non esageriamo dai....
Se vuoi che non venga ripreso...non hai che da dirlo...verrà sepolto dagli altri.


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E Santa pace...lo puoi lasciare il topic...
> 
> Non esageriamo dai....
> Se vuoi che non venga ripreso...non hai che da dirlo...verrà sepolto dagli altri.


Sì sì... infatti è quello che diceva anche Giuvà... lo lasciamo cadere e bon.

Io ci tengo a salvarmelo perchè ... oh... mica cotiche.... ci sono raccontati alcuni tra i mesi più importanti della mia vita... è 'na bella roba!!! Di quelle da far leggere ai nipoti (i figli di mia sorella, ovviamente)


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì... infatti è quello che diceva anche Giuvà... lo lasciamo cadere e bon.
> 
> Io ci tengo a salvarmelo perchè ... oh... mica cotiche.... ci sono raccontati alcuni tra i mesi più importanti della mia vita... è 'na bella roba!!! Di quelle da far leggere ai nipoti (i figli di mia sorella, ovviamente)


Salvatelo. Fai bene


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Dere, il forum non è già più lo stesso*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti confesso che mentre lo scrivevo mi son detta la stessa cosa anche io..
ma che tte frega??guarda oltre e rispondi a chi ti pare.
non ho capito perchè devi andartene..


----------



## sorry (16 Luglio 2007)

*domande*

Potreste chiarirmi cosa intendete con 'il forum non  è più lo stesso'? com'era prima, secondo voi? che cosa fa sì che questo forum sia lo stesso? grazie, se mi risponderete.


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

*schhhhh....*

.... zitte.... non è e non vuol essere una veglia....

Mi quoto



> Io sono felice! Sto bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo PM plis, non è mica morto nessuno!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

*Ci provo...*



sorry ha detto:


> Potreste chiarirmi cosa intendete con 'il forum non è più lo stesso'? com'era prima, secondo voi? che cosa fa sì che questo forum sia lo stesso? grazie, se mi risponderete.


Semplice semplice..."prima" dell'avvento di qualcuno con smanie di protagonismo, ognuno cercava (nel suo piccolo o nel suo grande ma senza far pesare nulla a nessuno) di contribuire a dirimere le questioni che venivano poste, ovviamente partendo dal proprio viussuto e non da trattati di questo e di quello.

"Prima" vi era solidarietà, sostegno, pur senza condiscendenza, verso chi se la sentiva di aprirsi postando i propri dubbi o il proprio dolore o semplicemente il proprio vissuto.

"Prima" non vi erano primis inter pares, ma solo pares.

"Prima" nessuno veniva ridicolizzato per il suo sentire o per due errori di ortografia (magari dettati dalla fretta o dall'essere questo un forum e non un seminario di ortografia).

"Prima" magari ci si accapigliava sulle questioni ma non sulle persone.

"Prima" si cazzeggiava con leggerezza e non battendo solo in certe direzioni.

"Prima" in poche parole, si sentiva aria di casa (o cosa) comune, condivisa.

Ora, mi pare, si avverte più aria di "ghettizzazione", di "ognuno per se e dio per tutti", di "l'uno contro l'altro armati"... come quando apri un baule e invece di trovarvi dentro qualcosa di interessante da esaminare, l'odore di stantio e di vecchio ti prende alla gola e te lo fa richiudere immediatamente.

Si sta provando a rinfrescare l'aria con assorbi-odori vari, deofresh e compagnia bella...ma pare che le pareti si stiano impregnando....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son rimasti alcuni angoli salubri, difesi con forza da chi al progetto iniziale, al "prima", era affezionato, ma a volte prevale la stanchezza, come mi pare oggi il caso di Lupa...

Sembra retorica...ma un certo rimpianto per quel "prima" vi è!


----------



## sorry (16 Luglio 2007)

Ti ringrazio molto per avermi risposto, con la gentilezza e la chiarezza che ti contraddistinguono.

Spero che il tuo post serva anche ad altri, come esortazione.



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Semplice semplice..."prima" dell'avvento di qualcuno con smanie di protagonismo, ognuno cercava (nel suo piccolo o nel suo grande ma senza far pesare nulla a nessuno) di contribuire a dirimere le questioni che venivano poste, ovviamente partendo dal proprio viussuto e non da trattati di questo e di quello.
> 
> "Prima" vi era solidarietà, sostegno, pur senza condiscendenza, verso chi se la sentiva di aprirsi postando i propri dubbi o il proprio dolore o semplicemente il proprio vissuto.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2007)

Grazie Feddi... che gli altri si spiegano sempre meglio di me!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però vi chiedo una cortesia... visto che questo è il topic mio e del bombarolo, la continuereste altrove la discussione plis?

Ce ne saranno una dozzina già belle che incominciate dove mi ci sono spellata i polpastrelli!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Feddi... che gli altri si spiegano sempre meglio di me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miiii...ma come mi sei diventata possessiva!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Prima quello che era tuo era anche un pò mio, mò, da quando ce sta Napo, è tutto solo tuo...pure il topic!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2007)

*x Lupa*

Diversamente da Bruja ...io sono disposta a vestirmi da damigella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   se tu e Napo ve la sentite ....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diversamente da Bruja ...io sono disposta a vestirmi da damigella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diversamente da Bruja ...io sono disposta a vestirmi da damigella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa....ci manchi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ma goditi sto periodo!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2007)

*Sssssaaaaalve.*

Un bacio a chi lo vuole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vacanze da favola ragazzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...un rientro in perfetto stile fantozziano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (lavatrice scassata, una pletora di multe da carcerazione)... insomma, facendo una media, va tutto benone!

Io e Napo ce la caviamo da dio, confesso, stiamo pensando di cercare casa.
Con due camere da letto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Non vi agitate; una per me, una per lui.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho visto che Tibbi e Rita son sempre in forma... mi fa piacere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vabbuò... vi voglio bene. Non a tutti, ovviamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2007)

*grandioso!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Un bacio a chi lo vuole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella la scusa delle camere separate ...per avere una "cameretta" ...


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un bacio a chi lo vuole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma a me si, nevvero?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma a me si, nevvero?


A te di più.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Persichè!*






Non hai capito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2007)

*Noooo?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A te di più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiega!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiega!


Te l'ho dettooooo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... una camera per me, una per lui.

La mia la voglio esattamente com'è ora; con le mie specchiere, le mie sete, i miei ricordi.... lui ha un ideale di camera che sta tra l'adolescente ipertecnologico e Dylan Dog.

Secondo te è possibile coabitarla?









ps: vado a pigliare un caffè e poi ti rispondo al pm, devo svuotare la cartella...


----------



## Bruja (20 Agosto 2007)

*La Lupa*

Insomma fingendo di stare in camere separate stai mettendo su famiglia........ e ci voleva tanto??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se ne avrai voglia racconterai qualche episodio, sono certa che avete spopolato tu e Napo...  però non ricordo se le ferie le avete passate su un'isola, in caso era la Corsica, l'Elba o S.Elena???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma fingendo di stare in camere separate stai mettendo su famiglia........ e ci voleva tanto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma allora parlaimo e nun ce capaimo????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noneeeee  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Niente famiglia. Io il quaglione già lo tengo, è lui, ebbasta così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ciao Bru... niente isole... Gallipoli. L'assolato Salentu.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Può essere che la casa la cerchiamo lì.
Io pulisco cozze e Napo si da alla malavita locale, che è scarsina.


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2007)

*Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

E svuota la casella...sempre lo stesso vizio eh?

Non vorrei infrangere i tuoi sogni..ma da quelle parti stanno organizzati bene...
Se vuoi in Pm ti dico dove è meglio "capare cozze"


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E svuota la casella...sempre lo stesso vizio eh?
> 
> Non vorrei infrangere i tuoi sogni..ma da quelle parti stanno organizzati bene...
> Se vuoi in Pm ti dico dove è meglio "capare cozze"


Mmmmm... non ti credere sai....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... anche io lo pensavo, ma in realtà ci sono ancora un sacco di frontiere inesplorate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... poi c'abbiamo anche gli agganci giusti... per le cozze, ovviamente.

...'nattimo ragazze... sono appena tornata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... dovrei anche trovare la scrivania sotto la carta entro stasera...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Te l'ho dettooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che mito


----------



## Bruja (20 Agosto 2007)

*Lupattolona*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma allora parlaimo e nun ce capaimo????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io mica dicevo "andate e moltiplicatevi".... per me voi due siete "famiglia"   Pure la casa cercate....... dimmi tu se questa non è puzza "familiare"!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Sono contenta per te 
Bru'


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2007)

Ehm... mi stavo dimenticando l'up-date... dal 1° di ottobre, io e Napo vivremo ufficialmente insieme.
Ci prendiamo sto mesetto giusto per vedere se ci ripensiamo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sua mamma prega tutti i giorni che io non cambi idea.


A volte mi chiedo se mi rendo davvero conto di quello che sto facendo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ah! 'giorno gente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*Eh*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehm... mi stavo dimenticando l'up-date... dal 1° di ottobre, io e Napo vivremo ufficialmente insieme.
> Ci prendiamo sto mesetto giusto per vedere se ci ripensiamo...
> 
> 
> ...
























































Io regalo la pentola a pressione...
Regalo *sempre *la pentola a pressione ...e non la usa mai nessuno!


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2007)

E allora cambia regalo tesoro....
Questi due la pentola a pressione potrebbero usarla come arma.....
Una pentola a pressione a un bombarolo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti lupacchiotta...se ti seve qulcosa per il bebè non fare complimenti....


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehm... mi stavo dimenticando l'up-date... dal 1° di ottobre, io e Napo vivremo ufficialmente insieme.
> Ci prendiamo sto mesetto giusto per vedere se ci ripensiamo...
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bella Lupotta......... sai, stavo pensando a come eri quando ti ho "conosciuto virtualmente".... é proprio vero..... à l'amour l'amour!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io ti faccio avere rilegati i post dall'inizio pre-Napo ad oggi, altro che album di nozze!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bru'


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2007)

Che sceme!

Niente pentola a pressione Persichè... c'ha ragione Iris... meglio non avercela in casa quella roba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... poi tanto... mica faccio da mangiare io!

Solo bar, ristoranti o rosticcerie. 


Ci siamo (aimè) accordati sulla vera criticità di questa relazione.

La televisione.

C'ho provato, son sei mesi che tengo duro ma lui non molla.

Quindi gli concedo di utilizzare il monitor che fin'ora io usavo per guardare i film (con un banale collegamento ad un lettore dvd) come un televisore. Io non voglio sapere niente, lui sta blaterando di sky, satelliti e parabole... non mi interessa, non lo voglio sapere. In cambio deve sottoscrivermi che non entrerà mai in camera da letto (il televisore ovviamente, non lui).


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2007)

Televisione niente. Su questo non cedere.
A letto poi...non se ne parla!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Al limite, se proprio insiste una radiolina.....


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciao bella Lupotta......... sai, stavo pensando a come eri quando ti ho "conosciuto virtualmente".... é proprio vero..... à l'amour l'amour!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guarda Bru... confesso che ogni tanto vado a cercare certi vecchi post... che bello.
Son io sai? Son proprio io lo stesso.
Però... chi l'avrebbe mai detto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se il natale scorso mi avessero detto che a fine estate ero qui a cercare un armadio nuovo perchè c'è bisogno di spazio, mi sarei rotolata dalle risate. Se poi mi avessero detto che lo spazio lo dovevo fare per M**** C********* (nome e cognome) penso che sarei schiattata, dalle risate.

E' che... quello che lui è... proprio lui M****, lui come uomo, lui come persona tutta... è ciò che amo e stimo infinitamente.

Ci pensavo leggendo il post di Insonne.... son belle quelle cose... bella l'atmosfera dell'innamoramento... ma oggi, quello che accade a me è diverso.
Quella roba l'ho già vista, questa no.

E anche questa me non la conosco ancora e mi stupisce.
Son così tranquilla, così certa di come muovermi. La presenza enorme di napo nella mia vita non ha per niente minato la mia stabilità.
Pensavo che innamorarsi di nuovo avrebbe voluto dire perdere un pò del controllo che avevo su me e sulle mie dinamiche e invece... Non è cambiato. Son cambiati, e stanno ancora cambiando, i tempi, i modi, gli spazi... ma con la lucidità che mi è solita.
E' un cambiamento morbido, di accettazione felice.

E' difficile da spiegare... è che le mie e le sue energie vanno da subto nella identica direzione pur avendo una vibrazione opposta. Lui col suo ipercinetismo, le sue ansie e la sua rapidità. Io che sono la lentezza fatta donna, quella che a volte esaspera persino me! Eppure... questo si è modulato perfettamente e il cambiamento sta avvenendo senza nessuna scossa, senza nessun dubbio... come se vivesse di vita propria. Come se non fossimo noi a deciderlo ma quasi vivesse da se, a prescindere dalla nostra stessa esistenza, persino!

Vabbè, sto diventando troppo lirica.

Vi ricordo che il tutto è sempre abbondantemente spalmato di una gran dose di brigantaggio.

E a volte, è incredibile da credere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*invidia*

Tu sì che mi fai invidia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' quello che sui manuali che ti danno da leggere all'oratorio è "guardare insieme nella stessa direzione"
E' la scena finale de "Il laureato" in cui non si guardano perché sanno di poter far conto uno dell'altra presi tutti interi...


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2007)

*Lupa*

Quando dico che spesso la realtà supera la fantasia non dico una frase fatta.... è sperimentazione sul campo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A proposito, adesso sì che l'aggettivo legittimo davanti a brigantaggio ci sta a pennello!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bru'


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2007)

E' quello che volevo dire io qualche giorno fa, ma non è così semplice da spiegare.
 L'amore quello che ti fa stare bene (non dico amore vero, perchè di amori veri ce ne sono tanti...ma magari non ti fanno stare bene), è quello lucido.
Quello per cui non hai necessità di perdere la testa...perchè la testa ed il cuore finalmente vanno d'accordo.
L'amore intelligente, che non è meno forte degli altri, anzi. Il sentimento che non ti costringe a scegliere tra ragione e passione, perchè non c'è alcuna discrasia tra le due cose.

Deve essere per forza così.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' quello che volevo dire io qualche giorno fa, ma non è così semplice da spiegare.
> L'amore quello che ti fa stare bene (non dico amore vero, perchè di amori veri ce ne sono tanti...ma magari non ti fanno stare bene), è quello lucido.
> Quello per cui non hai necessità di perdere la testa...perchè la testa ed il cuore finalmente vanno d'accordo.
> L'amore intelligente, che non è meno forte degli altri, anzi. Il sentimento che non ti costringe a scegliere tra ragione e passione, perchè non c'è alcuna discrasia tra le due cose.
> ...


Lo sottolinei per convincerti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè seppur a modo suo, la nostra Lupa mi pare che la testa l'abbia persa (in senso buono), visto che ha bene o male, cambiato il suo modo di agire, condizionando le sue uscite ad esempio alla presenza del "brigante".
Scelta consapevole, non sofferta, spontanea, ok, ma sempre di cambiamento e stravolgimento di ciò che fino a pochi mesi fa lei sentiva come proprio naturale modo di agire e rapportarsi.

Non c'è storia: non si dovrà sceglierà fra ragione e passione, ma la seconda vi deve essere!

E' la consapevolezza di ciò che si sta vivendo e di come lo si sta vivendo che lo rafforza, il sentirlo giusto e "adatto" a noi, non la sua fredda pianificazione, che ti fa star bene e lo rende grande!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quindi gli concedo di utilizzare il monitor che fin'ora io usavo per guardare i film (con un banale collegamento ad un lettore dvd) come un televisore. Io non voglio sapere niente, lui sta blaterando di sky, satelliti e parabole... non mi interessa, non lo voglio sapere. In cambio deve sottoscrivermi che non entrerà mai in camera da letto (il televisore ovviamente, non lui).



Ascoltamme', Lupe', che la mia mamma dice che sono saggia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Meglio l'uomo Sky (calcio + sport) dipendente che l'afasico strimpellatore di chitarra "vorrei fare il liutaio"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








    con l'sms facile.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2007)

*La felicità non ha storia*

E' un vecchio detto ma per me efficace 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vi abbraccio!


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sì che mi fai invidia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusami ... ma la scena finale de "Il laureato" significa notoriamente l'esatto contrario ... e infatti i visi sono sgomenti, angosciati ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*Mi spiace*



sorry ha detto:


> scusami ... ma la scena finale de "Il laureato" significa notoriamente l'esatto contrario ... e infatti i visi sono sgomenti, angosciati ...


Rivedilo ...ricordi male...


----------



## Viola (28 Agosto 2007)

*ecco*

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/spettacolo/articoli/articolo376021.shtml


----------



## sorry (29 Agosto 2007)

Viola ha detto:


> http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/spettacolo/articoli/articolo376021.shtml


credo che a questo filmato manchino gli ultimi fotogrammi ... cmq può darsi che io non ricordi, ma anche altri spettatori la pensano come me sull'ultima scena di the graduate ... guarda le recensioni su imdb

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061722/usercomments


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2007)

*Se vuoi*



sorry ha detto:


> credo che a questo filmato manchino gli ultimi fotogrammi ... cmq può darsi che io non ricordi, ma anche altri spettatori la pensano come me sull'ultima scena di the graduate ... guarda le recensioni su imdb
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061722/usercomments


Se vuoi possiamo aprire un thread sulle interpretazioni dei film.
Mancano gli ultimi fotogrammi in cui io non vi vedo nessuno sgomento. Le interpretazioni di altri sono ..altre interpretazioni.
Ma nel thread era una citazione funzionale a commentare la positiva situazione di Lupa.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

*Il passato chiama...*

... e Napo non risponde.

Ma è nervoso.


Ciao amicicci.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo tesi, siamo tesi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un pò un test.
Non dettaglio nulla per ovvie ragioni.

Ci siamo attestati sul brigantaggio da diporto e va bene così.

Ma inevitabilmente tornano le robe serie.

Si attiene a quanto stabilito. Deciso autonomamente, più che richiesto da me.
Ma fa fatica, eh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so bene come comportarmi.
Cerco di far finta di niente. Lui cerca di esser normale.

Faremo bene?
Mah.

Giornate strane.


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

*La lupa*

Si, fate bene. Non credo ci sia nient'altro da fare.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e Napo non risponde.
> 
> Ma è nervoso.
> 
> ...


Teso' ti abbraccio!!
Ma...il passato sentimentale o quello...da brigante? ( e mi sa sarebbe piu' pesante il secondo...)

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Mh.

Ma... non so... "certe cose" più light... le gestiamo bene... ne entra e ne esce con agilità e complicità da parte mia... va bene, ormai fanno parte del nostro vivere...

Ma "quelle grosse"... eh!... è la prima volta da quando stiamo insieme che ne spunta fuori una seria.
Prove tecniche di vita.

E' che... ho l'assoluta consapevolezza che il suo stare così dipende dalla mia presenza.
So che se io non esistessi, le sue scelte sarebbero diverse.

Sento la sua fatica di non cedere a nulla; di non essere più libero di agire solo per se stesso.
E di cercare di non farmelo pesare.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e Napo non risponde.
> 
> Ma è nervoso.
> 
> ...


Più che far finta di nulla, cercherei di andargli incontro facendogli capire che non è che se ha detto certe cose, poi si deve sentire soffocare da queste!

Allo stesso tempo però, farei anche qualche ripresa di contatto con il tuo di mondo precedente, per fargli capire che son esigenze comuni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se ho un pò inquadrato Napo, se le fa passare in un attimo!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .
> 
> *Sento la sua fatica di non cedere a nulla; di non essere più libero di agire solo per se stesso.*
> E di cercare di non farmelo pesare.


è la fatica che facciamo tutti noi quando una storia è IMPORTANTE. A volte è.....non vorrei dire deprimente, ma insomma, faticoso. Se si ama davvero non si è soli, nemmeno di fronte alla scelta.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

*la lupa*

Aspetta, aspetta...io credo che non "rinunci a certe cose" solo per te.
se mi sono fatta un quadro chiaro della cosa, lui ormai pensa in maniera diversa.
quando si ama veramente ed in maniera soprattutto matura, si passa dall'io al noi.
Credo, spero che sia il caso di Napo...
Lui farebbe in una cera maniera se fosse da solo, ma ha scelto di non essere da solo..

Poi, parliamoci chiaro, se riprendesse la vita di prima, rischierebbe di perdere tutto quello che ha dimostrato di volere tanto.

E' chiaro che la sua testa non è cambiata, e quello che riteneva giusto fare prima, lo è ancora adesso...ma se si è avvicinato a te, e fa progetti di vita con te, non lo fa solo per amore tuo.

Non so se mi spiego..oggi manco di concentrazione, ma io ritengo che se lui non avesse avuto voglia di cambiare, la vostra storia non sarebbe neanche iniziata.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che far finta di nulla, cercherei di andargli incontro facendogli capire che non è che se ha detto certe cose, poi si deve sentire soffocare da queste!
> 
> Allo stesso tempo però, farei anche qualche ripresa di contatto con il tuo di mondo precedente, per fargli capire che son esigenze comuni!
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però sai, non si tratta di capriccetti.
Non è che gli manca la partitella con gli amici il giovedì sera (che per altro nessuno dei due nega all'altro)... qua si parla di cose ben diverse... di scelte determinanti nella propria vita, anche... morali, etiche, politiche e civili.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è la fatica che facciamo tutti noi quando una storia è IMPORTANTE. A volte è.....non vorrei dire deprimente, ma insomma, faticoso. Se si ama davvero non si è soli, nemmeno di fronte alla scelta.
> 
> Ti abbraccio!


Sì Verè!

Infatti in questi giorni gli guardo la schiena, e so che lui mi sente guardarlo.


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ah ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' possibile che queste cose siano ancora determinanti, ma non al punto da fargli rinunciare ad avere una vita privata. Perchè questo significherebbe...
Non voglio dire altro.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Aspetta, aspetta...io credo che non "rinunci a certe cose" solo per te.
> se mi sono fatta un quadro chiaro della cosa, lui ormai pensa in maniera diversa.
> quando si ama veramente ed in maniera soprattutto matura, si passa dall'io al noi.
> Credo, spero che sia il caso di Napo...
> ...


Ti spieghi perfettamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ed è proprio così. Proprio proprio così.

Grazie bella amica. 

E' solo una nuvola, penso.

Ma lo vedo respirare con fatica, lo vedo guardare lontano e vorrei fare il possibile per rendergli lievi le scelte.


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

*La lupa*

io mi tirerei indietro ...nel senso che non deve essere lieve la scelta...deve essere ponderata.
Non sta rinunciando al calcetto, come dici tu...ma a qualcosa di fondamentale nella sua vita. E' chiaro che ne senta il peso. Anzi, che ne senta il peso in fondo è confortante. Lo deve fare per se stesso, senza attribuirtene la responsabilità. E mi pare che faccia così.
Mi pare giusto così.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ah ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, avevo capito...e poi non mi risultava che tu avessi il calcetto al giovedì sera!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(maledetto calcetto... mi son già fiaccato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )

Ma come tu bene o male hai cambiato stile di vita e non credo per lui, ma perchè hai ritenuto che quel tipo di vita non fosse migliore di ciò che potevi trovare con lui, credo che pure lui abbia fatto le stesse considerazioni riguardo a vivere certe situazioni in un certo modo. 
Avrà valutato che le due cose confliggono, e cercherà di tener fermo il timone in quella direzione che ora lo fa star bene e far certi discorsi "borghesi", ma che abbia resettato il tutto è dura!

L'importante è che non arrivi a scaricarsi su di te, cercando in te la causa dui quella che può sentire come frustrazione.

Per questo dico di non star solo ferma a guardargli la schiena, ma di farlo sentire libero anche di esprimere questo dualismo cercando insieme di capire cosa davvero lo fa star meglio e aiutandolo a scegliere (qualcuno dice che è questo l'amore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Ovvio che ciò può comportar qualche rischio, ma salterebbe cmque fuori in seguito.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Che bella la tua firma Trotti!
Io gli volevo un sacco bene a quel porco!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non so... vediamo... ovvio che ne abbiamo parlato.

O meglio... mi ha avvertito che qualcuno lo ha cercato.
A spanne mi ha raccontato di cosa si tratta; nemmeno discusso sul da farsi.
Così ha deciso e così è.

Ciò non toglie che in questi giorni sia appensantito e lo capisco.
Mi rendo conto che la sua parte caratteriale gli fa vedere il film di cosa dovrebbe fare se...

Mentre quella istintuale gli fa sentire chiaramente di star fermo, perchè la sua vita adesso è un'altra.

Vabbuò, aspettiamo che passi.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma lo vedo respirare con fatica, *lo vedo guardare lontano* e vorrei fare il possibile per rendergli lievi le scelte.


le scelte fatte con te nella vita privata non lo portano anche a maturare nuove scelte sugli altri versanti della sua vita? Non sta forse imparando a guardare lontano...anche da vicino?

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> le scelte fatte con te nella vita privata non lo portano anche a maturare nuove scelte sugli altri versanti della sua vita? Non sta forse imparando a guardare lontano...anche da vicino?
> 
> Bacio!


E già!
E' vero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai, è bello essere grandi.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

"Questa è la signorina Bonnie Parker. Il mio nome è Clyde Barrow. Di solito rapiniamo banche..."


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Questa è la signorina Bonnie Parker. Il mio nome è Clyde Barrow. Di solito rapiniamo banche..."


Sì ma... io sono molto molto più carina.
E poi... le banche... vabbè, lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Beh si...ci vuole una grande abilità a rubare ai ladri


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì ma... io sono molto molto più carina.
> E poi... le banche... vabbè, lasciamo perdere...


La bellezza non è tutto...la mira in certe occasioni conta molto di più


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*

Prima o poi questa situazione si sarebbe verificata lo sai bene anche tu, certe cose non passano impunemente come nebbia al sole.
E' normale che il passato si ripresenti, è il suo presente di una volta; ora però ha valori che prima non aveva o non teneva in conto, ha fatto piani, progetti, in fondo deve rendere conto più a se stesso che ad altri delle sue scelte attuali.
Tu sii sempre presente, discreta ma stagli intorno. fagli capire che lui è libero, ma ci sono tante libertà e a volte certe scelte rendono più liberi di altre....
Tu mi hai inteso !
Penso anch'io che sia solo una nuvola, ma quando passa davanti al sole e rende il cielo grigio, capita a tutti di avere un momento di smarrimento.
Dai Lupa, non sarà un Napoleone per nulla no????
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*

Non per sminuirti, so che lo capisci, ma lo scrivo per chi potrebbe fraintendere.
Ma non credo che lui abbia fatto certe scelte per te, ma che stia con te perché ha fatto certe scelte.
Non sentirti in nessun caso cusa tu sei l'effetto e tu sei parte delle sue nuove scelte, non ha rinunciato a nulla a cui non avesse gia rinunciato.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per sminuirti, so che lo capisci, ma lo scrivo per chi potrebbe fraintendere.
> Ma non credo che lui abbia fatto certe scelte per te, ma che stia con te perché ha fatto certe scelte.
> Non sentirti in nessun caso cusa tu sei l'effetto e tu sei parte delle sue nuove scelte, non ha rinunciato a nulla a cui non avesse gia rinunciato.


Benissimo detto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

O sì sì Persichè!

E' così!

Diciamo che... la sua scelta ha la mia faccia, ecco.

Sono l'iconografia di una * redenzione, insomma.







Alzatevi... alzatevi... non è il caso... 
























*se pur parziale


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per sminuirti, so che lo capisci, ma lo scrivo per chi potrebbe fraintendere.
> Ma non credo che lui abbia fatto certe scelte per te, ma che stia con te perché ha fatto certe scelte.
> Non sentirti in nessun caso cusa tu sei l'effetto e tu sei parte delle sue nuove scelte, non ha rinunciato a nulla a cui non avesse gia rinunciato.


quoto e mi permetto di aggiungere che non credo un uomo faccia certe scelte per una donna, ma per una coppia in cui crede e per sè, perchè ha fatto anche altre scelte ed evidentemente le reputa più importanti. Per sè, intendo, e ribadisco.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quoto e mi permetto di aggiungere che non credo un uomo faccia certe scelte per una donna, ma per una coppia in cui crede e per sè, perchè ha fatto anche altre scelte ed evidentemente le reputa più importanti. Per sè, intendo, e ribadisco.
> Un abbraccio


più che altro io non credo lo farebbe un uomo dello stampo di quello che ci ha descritto lupa... dai non è uno che fa o non fa cose per compiacere...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Già già.  

Oggi comunque va meglio.

Ieri sera c'è stato un pareggiamento di conti senza spargimento di sangue e le cose sembrano più dritte.


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

Sapevo che non saresti stata muta e rassegnata


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Già già.
> 
> Oggi comunque va meglio.
> 
> Ieri sera c'è stato un pareggiamento di conti senza spargimento di sangue e le cose sembrano più dritte.


Gli hai sfilato la spina dorsale e ci hai fatto uno zuffolo!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ci avrei scommesso che nn ti saresti limitata a star solo a guardarlo...


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli hai sfilato la spina dorsale e ci hai fatto uno zuffolo!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Perchè non impari che a certe donne basta uno sguardo e due parole per pareggiare.....??  Sempre a pensare alle vie di fatto ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja'


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè non impari che a certe donne basta uno sguardo e due parole per pareggiare.....?? Sempre a pensare alle vie di fatto ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè la Lupa....è Lupa!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè non impari che a certe donne basta uno sguardo e due parole per pareggiare.....?? Sempre a pensare alle vie di fatto ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diglielo Bru!
A 'sti malfidati!!!







Nonno, trattavasi di questioni d'onore tra briganti.
Io ero a casa con l'ago, il filo e le bende.






Ma non son servite. 


Per inciso... con me Napo è sempre adorabile come al solito, solo più pensieroso.
Come farei a passare alle vie di fatto con lui?
Non ne avrei motivo.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Diglielo Bru!
> A 'sti malfidati!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mi fa venire in mente quella scena di via con il vento dove Rhett salva la vita di Ashley tornando "ubriaco" con lui dalla "riunione politica"...siccome se ne parlava tempo fa....

Il tuo Napo è molto Rhett 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi fa venire in mente quella scena di via con il vento dove Rhett salva la vita di Ashley tornando "ubriaco" con lui dalla "riunione politica"...siccome se ne parlava tempo fa....
> 
> Il tuo Napo è molto Rhett
> 
> ...


Puuuuaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhh.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ...... hahahahahaha..... no Vere.... no....

No.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' molto... mmmm... molto più psyco, ecco.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Salve.








Eeeee... ehm.... salve.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hoooo... Io ecco... ho letto un pò in giro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo di aver detto in abbondanza, anzi in esubero, quello che penso.

Solo una cosa non mi è chiara e, senza offesa e con rispetto, vi chiedo se qualcuno può rispondere.
Ho letto piangere Fa come fosse morto. Mi ha fatto impressione.
Spero si tratti solo di eccessi personali. *

Sentitamente ringraziando,
L.L.






*che allora, *PORCO MONDO* è sempre tutto personale, ANCHE DIETRO UN NICK!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Nooooo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho capito che erano solo parole di rimpianto per la sua mancanza qui...
Si sarebbe divertito a fare bisboccia ...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e serviva riportare su questo post per saperlo?















chiedilo direttamente a chi ha scritto quel post, no?


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho capito che erano solo parole di rimpianto per la sua mancanza qui...
> Si sarebbe divertito a fare bisboccia ...


Ma Persichè, lo spero bene!
Solo che ho letto toni da tragedia, sinceramente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ho pensato che magari (anche giustamente, per carità) non fosse stato reso pubblico il fatto che è accaduta una disgrazia.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e serviva riportare su questo post per saperlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... a parte che, visto l'argomento, non mi pare ci sia da sbellicarsi dalle risate... a parte che... scusa, ne sai qualcosa, tu?
No?
Ecco, allora direi che non sei la persona più adatta a rispondere, visto che hai risposto il niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calmina, signorina...
c'è da sbellicarsi che tu, per fare una domanda X, abbia riesumato un topic che non c'entrava un cazz con l'argomento.


----------



## anonimaa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Lupa...hai letto del Clan?capisci perche anna ti stuzzica o bisogna spiegartelo....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Lupa...hai letto del Clan?capisci perche anna ti stuzzica o bisogna spiegartelo....!!


tu faresti solo bene ad andare a fanculo. uno perché ti faresti una esperienza nuova. e due perchè dopo avresti meno voglia di rompere i coglioni.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> calmina, signorina...
> c'è da sbellicarsi che tu, per fare una domanda X, abbia riesumato un topic che non c'entrava un cazz con l'argomento.















Ma senti un pò... ma... non credi che io possa fare le domande che voglio, da dove voglio?
Anzi, visti i tuoi toni, accomodati pure fuori di qua, grazie.


Quanto all'anonima che ha scritto... io non so di clan.
Ricordo che sono stata accusata di associazione sovversiva (del resto, mi vien naturale).
Ma non ho mai aperto sezioni segrete, topic segreti, anzi ti dirò di più... ho finto giocando insieme ad altri utenti che una cosa del genere l'avessimo creata davvero e l'abbiamo fatto alla luce del sole, perchè mai e poi mai ci saremmo sognati di farlo sul serio.

Sai, è un pò la storia del merlo che dice al corvo quanto è nero!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

Lupacchiona bella, mi mancavi!
Come stai?


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Lupacchiona bella, mi mancavi!
> Come stai?


Da dio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E tu bellezza?
Me lo fai un riassuntino?
Non c'ho mica tempo di leggermi tutto per sapere...
Come va?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Da dio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lupastra bella,
sono un po' cotta di lui. 'sto uomo è una palestra. mi misuro con me e le mie insicurezze e cerco di vincerle. ho cominciato a dire tutto quello che non mi andava bene, per non fare la solita accondiscendente che per non urtare la contropate si fa andare bene tutto... e lo facevo a suono di vaffanculo, e lui di conseguenti incidenti in macchina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Conseguenti tensioni. Poi ho capito che dire le proprie ragioni le si possono dire con ferma dolcezza (almeno qualche volta) e che lui ha delle insicurezze nei miei confronti. E le cose vanno bene. Con tutti i limiti ovvi, legati all'assenza di prospettive.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> lupastra bella,
> sono un po' cotta di lui. 'sto uomo è una palestra. mi misuro con me e le mie insicurezze e cerco di vincerle. ho cominciato a dire tutto quello che non mi andava bene, per non fare la solita accondiscendente che per non urtare la contropate si fa andare bene tutto... e lo facevo a suono di vaffanculo, e lui di conseguenti incidenti in macchina
> 
> 
> ...


Ah!
E però! E brava Rituccia! Mi pare una cosa bella!
L'assenza di aspettative è dovuta al fatto che lui ha già un piede nella fossa?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma senti un pò... ma... non credi che io possa fare le domande che voglio, da dove voglio?
> Anzi, visti i tuoi toni, accomodati pure fuori di qua, grazie.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma che bello...
qui dentro è pieno di talenti.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah!
> E però! E brava Rituccia! Mi pare una cosa bella!
> L'assenza di aspettative è dovuta al fatto che lui ha già un piede nella fossa?

















Rituccia come vedi non sono la sola ironica su questo aspetto!!!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah!
> E però! E brava Rituccia! Mi pare una cosa bella!
> L'assenza di aspettative è dovuta al fatto che lui ha già un piede nella fossa?












Questo non è vero. Ma la differenza è troppa per pensare che lui dia una svolta a una vita sedimentata. E io non credo di poter costruire cose con questa persona.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Rituccia come vedi non sono la sola ironica su questo aspetto!!!








Tranquilla, lo sono anche io.. Lo è pure lui


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Questo non è vero. Ma la differenza è troppa per pensare che lui dia una svolta a una vita sedimentata. E io non credo di poter costruire cose con questa persona.


Ma lei ne è consapevole, nonostante lo chiami 'ragazzo' ... e dai Rita lasciami prenderti in giro un po'


----------



## anonimaa (15 Ottobre 2007)

*anna a*

Come vedete e in sinbiosi con il suo capetto....ma affanc..perchè non ci andate voi?vi hanno sputtonato e ridicolizzato ma ancora girate?ancora?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Ma lei ne è consapevole, nonostante lo chiami 'ragazzo' ... e dai Rita lasciami prenderti in giro un po'








un ragazzino in piena crisi adolescenziale


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Questo non è vero. Ma la differenza è troppa per pensare che lui dia una svolta a una vita sedimentata. E io non credo di poter costruire cose con questa persona.


E secondo me c'hai ragione.

Anzi, a dir la verità... perchè avere delle aspettative? Con lui o chiunque altro?

Vatti un pò a leggere la prima pagina di questo topic.
Beccati che aspettative c'avevo io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eppure io e Napo stiamo qua a pianificare case e chissà cos'altro...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E secondo me c'hai ragione.
> 
> Anzi, a dir la verità... perchè avere delle aspettative? Con lui o chiunque altro?
> 
> ...


 














Spero ......attentati!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> un ragazzino in piena crisi adolescenziale


Ma almeno la fase acne....l'ha già superata!?!?!?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Come vedete e in sinbiosi con il suo capetto....ma affanc..perchè non ci andate voi?vi hanno sputtonato e ridicolizzato ma ancora girate?ancora?


in sinbiosi...
ma sputtonato, permettimi, è il massimo...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spero ......attentati!!!!


Mmmm... dipende attentati a cosa... ultimamente alla mia tranquillità esistenziale.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma almeno la fase acne....l'ha già superata!?!?!?


mah, c'ha le tempeste ormonali


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> lupastra bella,
> sono un po' cotta di lui. 'sto uomo è una palestra. mi misuro con me e le mie insicurezze e cerco di vincerle. ho cominciato a dire tutto quello che non mi andava bene, per non fare la solita accondiscendente che per non urtare la contropate si fa andare bene tutto... e lo facevo a suono di vaffanculo, e lui di conseguenti incidenti in macchina
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perchè non hai prospettive?
Cosa intendi per prospettive?


----------



## anonimaa (15 Ottobre 2007)

*anna a*

In simbiosi..sei imbecille come il tuo capetto stupido!!


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in sinbiosi...
> ma sputtonato, permettimi, è il massimo...


Che palle!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> In simbiosi..sei imbecille come il tuo capetto stupido!!


se se...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè non hai prospettive?
> Cosa intendi per prospettive?


frequentarci, progettare, metter su casa, fare bambini, crescere i nipotini e fare l'amore per i prossimi 40 anni...


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mah, c'ha le tempeste ormonali


Mi sembra una buona notizia per te, e del tutto inaspettata, direi ...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Perchè...*



Rita ha detto:


> frequentarci, progettare, metter su casa, fare bambini, crescere i nipotini e fare l'amore per i prossimi 40 anni...


...non ha nipotini lui?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che palle!!!


senti, Nostra Signora del Rosario perpetuo, che tu mi dica che palle mi fa solo piacere.


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> frequentarci, progettare, metter su casa, fare bambini, crescere i nipotini e fare l'amore per i prossimi 40 anni...


 
Capisco....non lo so...comunque c'è il Viagra!!!
Se è questo che ti preoccupa..poi se vai di là ci trovi la lupa che tiene lezioni su come rianimare l'inerte...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Siocchina...*



Iris ha detto:


> Capisco....non lo so...comunque c'è il Viagra!!!
> Se è questo che ti preoccupa..poi se vai di là ci trovi la lupa che tiene lezioni su come rianimare l'inerte...


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


 
Guarda...c'è poco da ridere...in ce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 rti casi è risolutivo.


----------



## anonimaa (15 Ottobre 2007)

*anna la donna del capetto*

La nuova signora chensamurai....anna a!!!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco....non lo so...comunque c'è il Viagra!!!
> Se è questo che ti preoccupa..poi se vai di là ci trovi la lupa che tiene lezioni su come rianimare l'inerte...


Sì, vabbè... per ora faccio solo apparizioni però... per i miracoli mi devo affinare meglio...


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè... per ora faccio solo apparizioni però... per i miracoli mi devo affinare meglio...


Sì ma cerca di fare le cose in regola, passa dalla Badessa per l'imprimatur...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì ma cerca di fare le cose in regola, passa dalla Badessa per l'imprimatur...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbuò... quando le facciamo le prove per la canonizzazione?
E senti... il soggetto da miracolare posso portarmelo da casa, vero?


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbuò... quando le facciamo le prove per la canonizzazione?
> E senti... il soggetto da miracolare posso portarmelo da casa, vero?


 
Sì è meglio, così almeno sai con cosa... ops... con chi hai a che fare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Ma trattasi di miracolo minore o maggiore, gli si deve far guarire qualcosa o cambiare la testa???


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Care signore vi saluto..
Mi raccomando ci si vede alla funzione serale...non si sa mai...la Fede può tanto!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pace bene a tutti.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2007)

Eh! Ciao.

Cazzo, ho commesso di l'errore di andare a leggere un topic nuovo che era tanto interessante... prima.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi è andato in aceto il pranzo.

Vi saluto.


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Care signore vi saluto..
> Mi raccomando ci si vede alla funzione serale...non si sa mai...la Fede può tanto!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


.......... e speriamo nell'indulgenza plenaria!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (15 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco....non lo so...comunque c'è il Viagra!!!
> Se è questo che ti preoccupa..poi se vai di là ci trovi la lupa che tiene lezioni su come rianimare l'inerte...


Non ne ha bisogno. Ma se ce l'avesse non vi vedrei nulla di male.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Care signore vi saluto..
> Mi raccomando ci si vede alla funzione serale...non si sa mai...la Fede può tanto!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
agnostica.


grazie comunque.


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> agnostica.
> 
> 
> grazie comunque.


 

Dai... Iris si è salvata con quel "non si sa mai"!!!!  C'è più fede lì che in cento rosari detto da chi non sa come impiegare meglio il tempo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Buongiorno, oggi non faccio per vantarmi ma è una giorna fetente!!! Comunque non dispero, magari peggiora..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Giornata fetente?
Dài su...vedrai che migliora...

Non vi ho visto alla funzione serale...la Badessa prende le presenze!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Di questi tempi....


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Giornata fetente?
> Dài su...vedrai che migliora...
> 
> Non vi ho visto alla funzione serale...la Badessa prende le presenze!!!!
> ...


 
Non ci crederai ma la mia vicina di casa.... è una Madonnina che sta in una chiesetta che diventa di culto una volta all'anno, perchè è piccola e dislocata. Domenica scorsa è stata quella della festa di questa Madonnina.... messa nel piazzale davanti al mio giradino, musica e canti sacri.... con processione seguente.
Devo dire la verità, questa "vicina" è la migliore, la meno disturbante, la più discreta e la più gradevole "presenza" che si possa avere.
D'estate la chiesetta silenziosa ha nel patio antistante dove c'è sempre fresco qualche gatto sdraiato all'ombra, o si ripara in caso di pioggia in primavera ed in autunno il vento qualche volta fa suonare la piccola campana, quella che nel mese di Maggio sento ogni sera al vespro per il rosario mariano.... unico momento vitale oltre alla festa, e la chiesetta dalle finestrelle colorate si illumina..... e d'inverno la neve e il ghiaccio le donano un sembiante da cartolina.... 
In mezzo al prato, che era libero, ho piantato un abete che è già oltre due metri ed a Natale lo illumino di mille piccole lucine.
Sì, credo che miglior vicina non si poteva desiderare...
Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Ci credo...
Personalmente non ho nulla verso certe forme di spiritualità popolare. Non ho nulla contro Santi, Madonne e religioni in genere...anzi personalmente sono credente.
Ciò che disturba è la strumentalizzazione della religione e certe fome di moralità farisaiche ed impositive..


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ci credo...
> Personalmente non ho nulla verso certe forme di spiritualità popolare. Non ho nulla contro Santi, Madonne e religioni in genere...anzi personalmente sono credente.
> Ciò che disturba è la strumentalizzazione della religione e certe fome di moralità farisaiche ed impositive..


 
Proprio perchè condivido, questa "vicina" discreta e silenziosa è, più che religiosa... poetica.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Ottobre 2007)

Va bè... la madonnina... per la carità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... massimo rispetto per Maria, che francamente ha fatto una roba che c'è riuscita solo lei...
Tutto il resto... vabbè...

Certamente che nei luoghi di culto e fede (qualunque) l'energia è spesso grande, positiva o negativa che sia.

Io per esempio, nel periodo pasquale faccio il giro dei sepolcri e delle messe la notte (per ovvi motivi di brigantaggio...) per farmi il pieno di energia...
Per carità, mi faccio del gran nervoso, però ci sballo un casino a sentir tutta quella gente che prega, è una ficata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pure a Nachele... però son più distratti i cattolici in quel periodo. Invece a pasqua ci credono duro.


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupacchiotta*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bè... la madonnina... per la carità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per questo ho detto che "quella" chiesetta  è una compagnia silenziosa.... non pretende neppure di essere un luogo di culto.... lo è una volta l'anno e qualche sera di Maggio accoglie chi ha voglia di pregare in compagnia.  Giusto per quell'ora del vespro.... che posso dirti, io vorrei che molte persone avessero quella discrezione quieta ..... 
Dimenticavo, a giugno, il bosco retrostante che prende tutta la valle, di robinie, è in piena fioritura e, siccome sai bene che il profumo è quello delle acacie.... si ha la sensazione di una inebriante ed odorosa presenza.... ma è solo un'impressione. Insomma questa chiesetta ha tante ragione per essere una vicinanza piacevole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, a giugno, il bosco retrostante che prende tutta la valle, di robinie, è in piena fioritura e, siccome sai bene che il profumo è quello delle acacie.... si ha la sensazione di una inebriante ed odorosa presenza.... ma è solo un'impressione...


A no no! Non è solo un impressione!

Cavolo! Le brezze delle fioriture sono piene di presenze! Di pollini, di api, di rondini, di moscerini, di terra, di suoni!
C'è un sacco di vita lì in mezzo!

Poi le acacie ti toccano proprio il cuore, vero?
Cioè... un pò più in basso del cuore, più centrale... dove quelli là dicono che c'è il 4° chakra insomma.
A me le acacie mi entrano lì.

Io quando fiorisce quella secolare davanti a casa (che la farei esplodere eh, perchè mi leva il sole) nelle ore quando gli alberi profumano, mi metto fuori e sto lì.
A godermela. Solo lei e le rondini. E' una bellezza!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Non c'entra una mazza, ma devo dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sono di Torino, città di Preti Operai, città di Don Bosco, Don Murialdo, etc.

Per me la fede è quella roba lì. L'Oratorio, il corso, la falegnameria, il calcetto, la scuola, la missione in Africa, il laboratorio.

A me piace così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Datemi da fare qualcosa con le mani e con la mente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A no no! Non è solo un impressione!
> 
> Cavolo! Le brezze delle fioriture sono piene di presenze! Di pollini, di api, di rondini, di moscerini, di terra, di suoni!
> C'è un sacco di vita lì in mezzo!
> ...


 
Hai capito?..... e intanto farfalle, libellule, a sera, con un po' di fortuna, le lucciole....  che vuoi che ti dica, non sò se ci contentiamo di poco o se siamo "esigentissime".... poi condirei il tutto con il "silenzio" dei grilli  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. volevo aggiungere il suono del ruscello sotto il giardino ma se legge Micio mi scaraventa giù dal forum !!!


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai capito?..... e intanto farfalle, libellule, a sera, con un po' di fortuna, le lucciole.... che vuoi che ti dica, non sò se ci contentiamo di poco o se siamo "esigentissime".... poi condirei il tutto con il "silenzio" dei grilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Continua così...che ti ci scaravento io


----------



## La Lupa (16 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai capito?..... e intanto farfalle, libellule, a sera, con un po' di fortuna, le lucciole.... che vuoi che ti dica, non sò se ci contentiamo di poco o se siamo "esigentissime".... poi condirei il tutto con il "silenzio" dei grilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esigentissime, gallinella mia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh! Ma abitiamo nello stesso posto io e te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io adesso c'ho il momento cachi (niente di scurrile).
Trattasi di pioggia di cachi da evitare accuratamente in cielo e in terra. Perchè quelli che non ti cadono addosso, regolarmenti li calpesti scivolando su di una melma appiccicosa da far schifo.

Però c'ho anche il secondo giro dei fichi, che ne stanno uscendo ancora parecchi e son buoni buoni...

Ho stivato la legna, pulito i tubi, tra un pò metterò a ricovero i vasi... insomma, ci si prepara alla stagione spoglia.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja e lupa..*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Esigentissime, gallinella mia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invece di star lì a ciacolare, portate dentro la legna che è ormai ora di accendere il caminetto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altro che madonnine!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*

Io non ho frutta, non ne ho piantata, salvo un melo annurca, un ciliegio e un pruno, più per i fiori che per la frutta, ma ho una distesa di settembrini.... lilla e fucsia.... a ottobre certi colori sono sorprendenti!!! Qualche rosa, una camelia invernale quasi pronta e, proprio in questi giorni, son fiorite le genziane ....
Va beh, basta se no ci tolgono il saluto........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Invece di star lì a ciacolare, portate dentro la legna che è ormai ora di accendere il caminetto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì... dovevi vedere Napo l'altro giorno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli dico: ciccio tanto che io traffico qua, tira un pò di legna in casa che se piove poi non c'ho voglia di dover uscire...

Lui si è scrostato dal divano ed è uscito.
Dopo un minuto rientra con due ceppi in mano.






Io non ce l'ho fatta... mi son proprio sbellicata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













S'è offeso poverino, ma che ci posso fare se lui è crescito nel cemento e l'unico fuoco che conosce è quello pirico???

Così poi ci si è messo d'impegno e m'ha fatto una bella catasta affianco alla stufa.
C'avrà messo due ore.


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Invece di star lì a ciacolare, portate dentro la legna che è ormai ora di accendere il caminetto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che si era capito che tu badavi al sodo!!!!! Mica come Verena che si riferisce ad un sodo concreto e solidale..... avanti sentiamo cosa ti sta solleticando, mangiare davanti al caminetto, le caldarroste, il vino aromatizzato...una fumatina davanti al fuoco???
Bruja


p.s. Ti stai pericolosamente avviando verso le occupazioni senili!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che si era capito che tu badavi al sodo!!!!! Mica come Verena che si riferisce ad un sodo concreto e solidale..... avanti sentiamo cosa ti sta solleticando, mangiare davanti al caminetto, le caldarroste, il vino aromatizzato...una fumatina davanti al fuoco???
> Bruja
> 
> 
> *p.s. Ti stai pericolosamente avviando verso le occupazioni senili!!!*


O sò, lo spirito è forte...ma la carne debole!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai presente quelle belle pelli d'orso in baita...ecco quelle mi solleticano sempre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poi, *DOPO*, possiamo pure gustarci il vinello, un sigaro, un buon brandy e pure le caldarroste, che come sai, son energetiche!!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Uffffff....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... dovevi vedere Napo l'altro giorno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica si può aver tutto no!??!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E il riposo del guerriero???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E ringrazia che si è schiodato dal divano!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Non c'entra una mazza, ma devo dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella roba lì è una gran bella roba!
E belle cose, come le brutte, si trovano in tutte le comunità e organizzazioni e (perfino qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , si tente a vedere il peggio e l'incoerenza solo in quelle che non sentiamo affini... chissà quanto impegno e solidarietà si può trovare tra i naziskin


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Già*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella roba lì è una gran bella roba!
> E belle cose, come le brutte, si trovano in tutte le comunità e organizzazioni e (perfino qui
> 
> 
> ...


 
Chissà perchè certe cose non hanno bisogno di motivi morali o religiosi, anche se spesso ne fanno parte, basta la disponibilità verso gli altri.....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2007)

Condivido. NON DEVE SERVIRE UNA CONVINZIONE RELIGIOSA PER ADERIRE A VALORI DI SOLIDARIETA? ED UMANITA' .
La coscienza non è patrimonio di una chiesa, di un credo, di una organizzazione.
E la chiesa cattolica dovrebbe smettere di rivendicare come propri valori che disconosce nei fatti in continuazione.
E ripeto, io sono credente, e proprio perchè sono credente, non tollero chi utilizza Gesù Cristo.

Ve lo dice una che è cresciuta dai preti. Ho trovato persone meravigliose, ma anche pezzi di m...a indegni.
La stessa cosa dicesi dei centri sociali.
Non c'è etichetta che tenga.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Oggi è il compleanno mio e di Napo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Facciamo un anno. 

Come si può vedere dall'avatar!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ora vado a vedere la data del primo post... l'ho scritto il lunedì mattina successivo... vediamo se coincide...

Accidenti ragazzi. 

Un anno di vita.
Che bello poter rileggere la mia storia.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*orpo lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oggi è il compleanno mio e di Napo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

un anno...auguri di altri quanti ne vuoi!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O sò, lo spirito è forte...ma la carne debole!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il camino evoca sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Una volta ero in una delle piu' belle città del mondo, in un albergo delizioso, c'era un camino scoppiettante, era una sera di febbraio e.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Tra l'altro ero vestita castissima, avevo solo una lieve scollatura, pero'.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(ma mi tengo l'avatar del Savonarola, che è meglio...)

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

> NON DEVE SERVIRE UNA CONVINZIONE RELIGIOSA PER ADERIRE A VALORI DI SOLIDARIETA ED UMANITA' .


 










quoto.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> un anno...auguri di altri quanti ne vuoi!


 
che meraviglia!!


In bocca al....Nupo!

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

Auguri!!!!

Vecchietti


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oggi è il compleanno mio e di Napo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auguri, Lupa


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*La Lupa*

Auguri alle Loro Maestà Imperiali.... a quando l'incoronazione ufficiale??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

auguri lupetta


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

... che bello leggere come ero scema...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... che bello leggere come ero scema...


Tranquilla...non sei cambiata


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

*Non + di tanto...giaggià*



Iris ha detto:


> Tranquilla...non sei cambiata


Quoto!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Che stronzi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Napo invece è cambiato e parecchio anche.

Giusto un paio di settimane fa abbiamo avuto la prova provata che non si briganteggia più.
Più più. Persino lui s'è stupito della sua reazione di fronte ad una certa decisione.

E lì la mollo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... vabbuò... siamo così sereni ormai che a giugno ci concederemo una settimana in Corsica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh... poi... non dovessimo tornare... e vabbè... è una terra bellissima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Insomma... ormai siamo ridotti ad un brigantaggio borghese, alla portata di molti... sicuramente abbiamo molte facilities... ma si può dire che ormai più che Bonny&Clide sembriamo Fred e Wilma.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che stronzi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi siete imborghesiti pure voi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lasciamo ogni speranza, ahimè!!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Una vagonata enorme di AUGURI !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*Lupa*

Buona giornata Madame Bonaparte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buona giornata Madame Bonaparte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che stronzi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un anno è un traguardo importante per due come voi....significa che.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un anno è un traguardo importante per due come voi....significa che....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... abbastanza...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Lupa auguroni!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Che cosa bella Lupa....


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Grezie grezie....


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grezie grezie....


Ma sei incinta?


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Ma no!


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

ma guarda un po'!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bella lei e Napo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma no!



congratulazioni!!!!! bravi!
quando dovrebbe nascere?


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Stupide.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stupide.


E allora di che ci congratuliamo. Tzè


----------



## Old fischio (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> congratulazioni!!!!! bravi!
> quando dovrebbe nascere?


e come li chiamate? romolo e remo-lo??? quest'ultimo così nominato da una speaker di un tg.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





auguri auguri


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e come li chiamate? romolo e remo-lo??? quest'ultimo così nominato da una speaker di un tg..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una mia alunna disse: Romolo e Romoletto....


----------



## Old fischio (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una mia alunna disse: Romolo e Romoletto....


bello il tuo avatar, mi hai ispirato, thanks


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> bello il tuo avatar, mi hai ispirato, thanks


Grazie a te....


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Oh belli... andate a sbrodolare fuori di qua, bravi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che questo è il mio nido d'ammmore.  

	
	
		
		
	


	


































Ciao pampinelli, un bacio. Io vado a festeggiare.

Non so se ci si becca domani.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Saluti!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh belli... andate a sbrodolare fuori di qua, bravi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi sta sbrodolando?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh belli... andate a sbrodolare fuori di qua, bravi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi che faccia da madrina??


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Io non ho capito perchè è tutto il giorno che stai sugli sci.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Messaggio subliminare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vabbuò... hai tanto insistito che adesso vado a farmi due piste... statemi bbuoni, guagliò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















ps: madrina ci sarà tua sorella


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*siete pestilenziali!!!*



Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi che faccia da madrina??


 
Ha detto che festeggia l'anniversario non che vi invita al battesimo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fischio (18 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ha detto che festeggia l'anniversario non che vi invita al battesimo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cerchiamo di farle ottimizzare la festa!
fischio


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*come.....???*



fischio ha detto:


> cerchiamo di farle ottimizzare la festa!
> fischio


 

Suggerite il prendi due paghi uno????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh belli... andate a sbrodolare fuori di qua, bravi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi sta sbrodolando?


Dai...fa così perchè non l'abbiamo invitata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La chiamiamo ? masssììììì...siam trooopppooooooo buoni!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai...fa così perchè non l'abbiamo invitata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invitata dove?
Com'è che non capisco un ciufolo?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Invitata dove?
> Com'è che non capisco un ciufolo?


Ragazze siete troooopoooo distratte!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di là....con i manicaretti che vi debbo preparare no?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ragazze siete troooopoooo distratte!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!
A proposito....a che punto stai?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo scendere dall'ortolano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e come li chiamate? romolo e remo-lo??? quest'ultimo così nominato da una speaker di un tg..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche da Berlusconi...


----------



## Rebecca (22 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oggi è il compleanno mio e di Napo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamma! Me lo ricordo come se fosse ieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Buon anniversario!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2008)

1 anno


----------



## La Lupa (25 Marzo 2008)

Sciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sciao.


Vacanze pasquali...come previsto?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Marzo 2008)

... dicevo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... otto ore fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... prima di essere risucchiata da 'sto lavoro del porco di qua e porco di la...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sciao!

Passate festività discrete.
Nulla di che ma abbastanza rilassanti.

Vanificate in poche ore di ufficio molesto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Voi spero tutto bene... ho visto che c'è qualcuno che riesce ad incollare le immagini direttamente sui post.
Io voglio sapere subito come si fa!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... dicevo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macciao, fiera!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Puoi incollare direttamente nel post solo quelle che copi e incolli da pagine di internet...Quelle personali solo come allegati...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Macciao, fiera!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grezie. 


Ciao Feddi, stai buono?
Io così così... son stanca, non c'è niente da fare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi mi hanno confermato la prenotazione del soggiorno di giugno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... domani fisso la nave...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma è ancora tanto, tanto lontano...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io abbastanza sul cotto...le feste d'altronde son fatte per stancarsi no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io mi son messo avanti per un futuro più prossimo...prossimo ponte lungo del 25 aprile-1 maggio...

Poi un mezzo programma di una settimana a luglio in scooterone in corsica con amici...

Nel mezzo se la vedo troppo lunga...mi sparo una setimanina al caldo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ora mi sa che sto covando qualcosa (e non le uova che pasqua è andata...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...a questo punto quasi quasi un due-tre giorni a letto con la febbre potrebbero non esser male!!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io abbastanza sul cotto...le feste d'altronde son fatte per stancarsi no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porco mondo che io in corsica ci vado a giugno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che peccato!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai... porto Napo a casa... hai visto mai che l'aria natia gli faccia bene.
Spero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Almeno che non gli faccia male.
Ri-spero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Eh... il pontazzo non è male!!! Ma mi sa che Napo è troppo preso per mollarci... casomai mi farò qualche giorno in una beauty farm pensando a lui che lavora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vabbè... per oggi ho scritto troppo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... cisse domani... ciao cavi.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2008)

*La Lipa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Porco mondo che io in corsica ci vado a giugno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ci andate da soli o poi là vi ritrovate la Famiglia "Ramorino" al completo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quoto per la beauty-farm meglio se di tipo termale!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma ci andate da soli o poi là vi ritrovate la Famiglia "Ramorino" al completo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In incongnito Bruja, in incognito.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2008)

*incognito*



La Lupa ha detto:


> In incongnito Bruja, in incognito.


Parola santa.....





Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2008)

Un balzo veloce per dirvi....

Cari! Ci si becca a luglio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io e Napo si va in Corsica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Baci e carezze ai più.... statemi bene!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2008)

Ma cazzo! ma con tutta la brava gente che c'è al mondo!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne ho viste e sentite diverse di storie del genere e, scusami se gufo un po', ma non ne ho mai vista una andare bene, ANZI!
Ammetto di non conoscerti, Lupa, ma devo dire che sono tremendamente inquieto.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2008)

Buone vacanze!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E torna con belle notizie!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cazzo! ma con tutta la brava gente che c'è al mondo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ne ho viste e sentite diverse di storie del genere e, scusami se gufo un po', ma non ne ho mai vista una andare bene, ANZI!
> Ammetto di non conoscerti, Lupa, ma devo dire che sono tremendamente inquieto.


Cacchio, forse ho pestato una cacca: ho preso il primo post per l'ultimo.
Troppo lungo il thread per sapere in realtà come è andata. Come non detto.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2008)

*La Lupa*

Buon viaggio e riposatevi.... se potete!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Giugno 2008)

Buone vacanze...




























Bastardi... e io qua a tenere su il PIL


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buone vacanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha problemi di PIL anche l'Olanda???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buone vacanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il Pil o il Pel...o?!?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2008)

BUONE VACANZE SIGNORI BONAPARTE!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un balzo veloce per dirvi....
> 
> Cari! Ci si becca a luglio!!!
> 
> ...


 
Che bella vacanza che farete...


----------



## MariLea (19 Giugno 2008)

Che bello Lupè!
Buona vacanza


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un balzo veloce per dirvi....
> 
> Cari! Ci si becca a luglio!!!
> 
> ...


Poi mi racconti...che fra una ventina di giorni seguo pure io la rotta!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Tieni lontano Napo dai corsi...ricordagli che è in vacanza!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Giugno 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un balzo veloce per dirvi....
> 
> Cari! Ci si becca a luglio!!!
> 
> ...


Oh.. m'ero persa questo post.. Buone vacanze! 
(poi a luglio parto io.. )


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Giugno 2008)

Buone vacanze Lupa!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2008)

*OT*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ha problemi di PIL anche l'Olanda????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende da che PIL si sta parlando... PIL=Preferred Item List... ci vuole un po' di PIL (Precision In Language) per mantenere un certo PIL (Public Image Limited)... altrimenti si rischia di passare per un aderente al PIL (Partido de Independientes de Lanzarote)... 

Credo che anche i Olanda sia GDP ma non ne sono certa...


----------



## La Lupa (1 Luglio 2008)

Salve.


----------



## Iris (1 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve.


 
Ciao bella. me che è quell'avatar?


----------



## La Lupa (1 Luglio 2008)

... anzi...


----------



## La Lupa (1 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciao bella. me che è quell'avatar?


A te che ti sembra?

La verità è che volevo mettere le infradito come Persa ma Napo non ha ancora scaricato le foto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A te che ti sembra?
> 
> La verità è che volevo mettere le infradito come Persa ma Napo non ha ancora scaricato le foto...


Cosa c'è che non va?
Dovresti essere reduce da Ajaccio abbronzata e fascinosa...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2008)

Lupa, apriti, vieni al lato verenesco della forza


----------



## La Lupa (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'è che non va?
> Dovresti essere reduce da Ajaccio abbronzata e fascinosa...


E lo sono!

Ma sono anche in ufficio.


----------



## La Lupa (1 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lupa, apriti, vieni al lato verenesco della forza


Che scema.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scema.


----------



## Bruja (1 Luglio 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve.


 
Vedi che a girare il mondo si imparano le lingue.... almeno per le firme 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

